# Seguimento - Novembro de 2007



## Fil (1 Nov 2007 às 00:30)

Mais um mês à porta, ainda estamos no outono mas a duração dos dias e o própio tempo já começa a ser de inverno. Esperemos que este mês nos traga mais emoções que outubro


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Incrível como tem descido a temperatura esta noite, mesmo com o vento (fraco de NE). Depois de uma máxima de 14,5ºC, vou neste momento em 4,4ºC, por pouco que não atingi a mínima do dia, que foi de 3,4ºC! Esta noite pode ser a 1º mínima abaixo de 0ºC na estação, e com um pouco de sorte, em minha casa também.

Na passada noite, Chaves desceu abaixo de zero com -0,2ºC ás 07h. Outras temperaturas dignas de nota à mesma hora foram 0,6ºC em Mirandela, 0,7ºC em Bragança, 0,8ºC em Alcobaça e 1,7ºC em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## Senador (1 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

6.1º em Caldelas


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2007 às 00:33)

> Novembro à porta, geada na horta
> 
> Novembro é quente no começo e frio no fim
> 
> ...



Braga, 13.9ºC
Melgaço 9.8ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

Tenho agora 4,5ºC mesmo com algum vento. Se o vento parar a mínima da próxima manhã poderá ser já muito próxima de 0ºC.


----------



## Senador (1 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Minho disse:


> > Novembro à porta, geada na horta
> >
> > Novembro é quente no começo e frio no fim
> >
> > ...



Dos Santos ao Advento, nem muita chuva nem muito vento.

O Verão de S. Martinho, a vareja de S. Simão e a cheia de Santos, são três coisas que nunca faltam nem faltarão.

Se em Novembro ouvires trovão, o ano que vem será bom.


----------



## RMira (1 Nov 2007 às 09:21)

Em Setúbal o dia nasceu com algum fresquinho (8ºC às 7 horas) e céu limpo. Agora sigo com 11ºC e muita alegria 

Bom feríado este!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2007 às 09:25)

Fil disse:


> Incrível como tem descido a temperatura esta noite, mesmo com o vento (fraco de NE). Depois de uma máxima de 14,5ºC, vou neste momento em 4,4ºC, por pouco que não atingi a mínima do dia, que foi de 3,4ºC! Esta noite pode ser a 1º mínima abaixo de 0ºC na estação, e com um pouco de sorte, em minha casa também.
> 
> Na passada noite, Chaves desceu abaixo de zero com -0,2ºC ás 07h. Outras temperaturas dignas de nota à mesma hora foram 0,6ºC em Mirandela, 0,7ºC em Bragança, *0,8ºC em Alcobaça *e 1,7ºC em Miranda do Douro.



Essa estação de Alcobaça deixa muito a desejar...a uns 10 km do mar e numa zona que até nem é assim tão fria e regista sempre mínimas *10 ºC *abaixo das de Lisboa.
Já confirmei isso quando passei lá de carro, por várias vezes.
Os valores dela nem sequer vão de encontro com as previsões dos mapas do meteoblue, que é muito fiável.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2007 às 09:42)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm...Tive mínima de 11.2ºC (7:16) a pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.









































O cenário do país era este ás 7h. 

Lamas de Mouro mais uma vez a reinar com -1.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2007 às 09:51)

Bom dia a todos !
Ontem, por aqui, foi um dia praticamente sem vento.
A temperatura máxima foi de *19,6 ºC*.
Parece que tivemos de chegar a Novembro para ter uma temperatura mínima abaixo dos *10 ºC* !
A temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de *8,8 ºC*, já há frescura pela manhã !
O que deve ter ajudado bastante para este arrefecimento foi a ausência de vento, porque esta zona é um pouco abrigada, junto ao Vale do Tejo, onde o vento praticamente não se sente.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

Manhã fresca, por cá.
Estão *12,7 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Nov 2007 às 11:17)

Boas, céu limpo e dia algo frio.
Ainda não foi desta que a mínima desceu a barreira dos 0ºC, hoje registei 1,9ºC.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2007 às 11:47)

Bons dias. Passei os olhos pelo ECMWF e acho que alguma coisa está a mudar. Pelo menos para mim. A bolsa de ar frio que se mantinha à semanas a sudoeste do açores parece cair lentamente para sul de modo que a jet stream já não a pode realimentar. Se AA fosse bem mandado deslocava-se um bocadinho para ONO empurrando ainda mais para norte a jet stream para "matar" de vez este ar frio que é o que eu acho que está a dificultar o posicionamento normal do AA em latitudes mais baixas. Ar frio a contornar o AA pelo lado sul é dificil. Deve levar ainda algum tempo mas acho que é o que está para acontecer nos próximos 10 dias.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2007 às 11:59)

O vento voltou a impedir uma maior descida da temperatura durante a noite. Aqui em casa, a mínima ficou em 2,4ºC.

Por agora o céu está limpo, registo 12,9ºC e continua o vento.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Nov 2007 às 12:59)

Por aqui uma minima inesperada de 4,6ºC 

Fresco de mais para o principio de novembro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2007 às 15:23)

Até agora, a temperatura máxima foi de *19,7 ºC* e parece-me que vai ficar por aí.
Neste momento, estão *18,8 ºC* e o céu continua limpo, com vento fraco.


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2007 às 15:29)

Pois é Lamos de Mouro começou a noite completamente atrás mas às 7h ultrapassou todas 

A explicação é simples, pelo menos olhando para os dados do vento na minha estação. Durante a noite o vento abrandou tendo mesmo havido períodos de calma, foi por isso que a temperatura em Lamas caiu em picado...


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2007 às 15:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui uma minima inesperada de 4,6ºC
> 
> Fresco de mais para o principio de novembro.



Grande mínima Hotspot, o que te reservará este inverno 

Aqui por Braga esteve, digamos para um mês de Novembro, uma noite tropical. Na minha casa não baixou dos 10.4ºC... em Melgaço é que desceu ao 4.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2007 às 16:51)

Boa tarde. O primeiro dia de novembro aqui por são Miguel, tem sido de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos.

Valores até ao momento:
Tmin - 17,5ºC Tmax - 24ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2007 às 16:59)

Palavras para quê?

Temp: 17.1ºC
Humidade: 28%
Pressão: 1022 hpa

Votem nas novas sondagens no meu blog!!!


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2007 às 18:01)

Pois é, o vento foi constante durante toda a noite, e se bem que no começo ainda assim a temperatura ia descendo apesar do vento, por volta das 02h a descida da temperatura quase que estancou por completo e arruinou uma geada segura. Fica para outro dia 

A mínima em minha casa foi de 2,9ºC e a máxima de 14,7ºC. Continua o vento de ENE, céu limpo e temperatura de 12,8ºC e humidade de 33%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo, depois de uma noite de bruxaria que fez o slb tombar em setúbal

Temperatura Máxima: 21.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.9ºC


----------



## Senador (1 Nov 2007 às 19:18)

Temperatura: 8.6ºC 
Humidade: 60%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2007 às 19:39)

Por aqui mantém-se o mesmo tempo, ou seja céu nublado a alternar com abertas. Está uma noite calma

Valores Actuais: 20,4ºC e 73% de Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Boas noites...

Por aqui dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma máxima de 19.7ºC (16:17) agora estou com 16.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,6 ºC (06h36); Temperatura máxima - 18,5 ºC (14h48); Temperatura actual - 12,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1025 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

Agora aqui 19,6ºC e 77% de Hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2007 às 00:11)

Por aqui céu limpo e estrelado.

Estou com 15.3ºC a pressão está nos 1023hpa já tive 1025hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2007 às 09:12)

Mais uma minima fresca 5,9ºC

Vai ser mias do mesmo pelo menos mais 1 semana...


----------



## mocha (2 Nov 2007 às 09:22)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo 13ºC


----------



## Kraliv (2 Nov 2007 às 09:59)

Boas,


Céu limpo, mesmo mesmo mesmo limpo 

Mínima de 9,4ºC esta manhã.


Registo das 09.00h:

Temp. 14,3ºC
Humid. 50%
Pressão 1024hPa
Vento 9.0km/h E


Algarve em AMARELO !






PS: Inda ando com espinhas de _carrapau _atravessadas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Nov 2007 às 11:25)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado e com chuva e chuviscos aqui e ali. Ainda pouco vento.

Ás 8h30 estavam 20ºC na Lagoa


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2007 às 13:45)

19,0ºC, bastante vento e um céu cheio de fumo dum incêndio a leste da cidade. 

Mais uma geada esta manhã com um valor mínimo de 0,7ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Nov 2007 às 14:08)

Chuva, quem falou em chuva...onde? AH é nos Açores
Isso é que é sorte caro MiguelMinhoto, por aqui no continente estamos a fazer a travessia do deserto   nem um cirruzito aparece no céu .

Por aqui
Pressão: 1024.7 hPa
Umidade: 40%
Temp: 21.2ºC
Céu limpo
Bom Fim-da-semana para todos

Cumprimentos
João Martins


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2007 às 16:51)

ESTREMOZ: Hoje com a temperatura mais elevada do que ontem - Mínima rondou os 11 ºC e a máxima foi de 20,8 ºC (14h42).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Nov 2007 às 16:58)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ: Hoje com a temperatura mais elevada do que ontem - Mínima rondou os 11 ºC e a máxima foi de 20,8 ºC (14h42).



Por aki tambem amis elevada na oredem dos 24.7Cº!!  A temp nos proximos dias tendem a aumentar ligeiramente devido ao Levante que ira ser bastante forte!!

Em termos de temp_min tambem vai aumentar por volta de 17Cº de madrugada!! o que faria umas boas contas para a media final!!


----------



## jPdF (2 Nov 2007 às 17:09)

Por Coimbra tempo primaveril...
Céu Limpo
Pressão 1021 hPa
Temperatura 19.3ºC

Min de Hoje: 13.6ºC
Máx de Hoje: 21.8ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2007 às 17:18)

Boas. Por cá dia quente para a época, com mínima de 3,4ºC e máxima de 19,1ºC. De manhã havia bastante fumo devido a um incêndio tardio de que aqui já falaram.

Neste momento temperatura de 17,8ºC e humidade de apenas 28%. O vento é moderado de ENE, entre as 11h e as 14h registei várias rajadas superiores a 40 km/h.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2007 às 18:05)

Ola malta!

Como repararam ontem nao estive aqui, bem foi aos fieis pa terra dos meus avos (Celeirós, Sabrosa, Vila Real) e lá estava imenso frio com a maxima a nao passar dos *15,6ºC* minima so desceu ate aos *6,5ºC*, e a casa estava um gelo devido a estar desabitada..... Durante  a viagem Pinhão-Regua-Porto ta um incendio e o ar estava irrespiravel... Por agr tenho *15,5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2007 às 18:55)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo, amanhã é capaz de aparecer alguma nuvem por aqui, espero bem que seja michona 

Temperatura Máxima: 22.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2007 às 20:13)

Céu limpo e 13,4ºC.

Extremos: 0,7ºC / 19,9ºC

Na estação meteorológica a máxima foi superior a 20,0ºC, já há vários anos que tal não acontecia num mês de Novembro.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2007 às 20:54)

Por aqui passou-se mais uma dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm o que já chateia  não tarda muito tenho um esgotamento se não vejo uma nuvem que seje num prazo de 5 dias...

Tive uma mínima de 13.3ºC e máxima de 22.4ºC agora estou com 17.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Boas, por aqui 14,2ºC, céu nublado 
81%HR 1019hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 10:30)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.6ºC agora estou com 16.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2007 às 14:01)

Boas Tardes!

Pelo menos a pressão baixou ligeiramente!

Temp: 23.9ºC
Humidade: 27%
Pressão: 1019 hpa...

A seca continua

Varios incendios em Novembro! É bem!


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2007 às 17:19)

boas, malta!!!!

Por Gaia e como ja e habitual ceu limpo;
Temp Maxima:*22,8ºC*
Temp Minima:*13,6ºC*
Temp Actual:*18,7ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e vento de leste.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 17:45)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo.

Tive uma máxima de 22.1ºC agora está a cair a pique estou com 18.9ºC

A pressão está nos 1017hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2007 às 18:02)

Mais um dia cheio de sol, mas a mínima de hoje foi bem mais alta que a de ontem. 

Extremos: 4,7ºC / 19,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2007 às 18:39)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje entre 12 ºC e 23 ºC.


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

Boas por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens
13,4ºC 
88%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 14.5ºC já tive 13.9ºC hoje não á vento rezo para que continue assim  para ter mínima de 10ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2007 às 00:26)

Boa noite! Agora com mestrado, pouco tempo tenho de vir aqui
Mas mesmo assim aqui estão os dados de hoje

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. Tmin 15,2ºC Tmax 22,7ºC

No dia de ontem registem 7,2 mm de precipitação


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2007 às 00:59)

Belém mínima 13 , máxima 24...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 09:57)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.2ºC agora estou com 15.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2007 às 11:55)

14,9ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2007 às 12:34)

Boas!

As minhas estações também estão maradas!!! Estão ambas a prever chuva!!! 

Temp: 25.2ºC
Humidade: 30%
Pressão:1017 Hpa

Vou até Santarém à feira gastronómica! Quero ver se encontro uns pasteis de Chaves por lá!!!


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2007 às 12:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> As minhas estações também estão maradas!!! Estão ambas a prever chuva!!!



Até as elas já estão fartas do tempo seco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2007 às 12:56)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *9,2 ºC* e neste momento estão *18,6 ºC*.
Está um dia bastante agradável !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2007 às 13:12)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia de aguaceiros que por vezes tem sido intensos. Neste momento nã chove e o sol começa a aparecer.

Tmin 17,2ºC 

Neste momento registo 18ºC e 81% de Hr. Desde ontem até ás 10h de hoje registei 4,5 mm de chuva


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2007 às 15:05)

Continuam os aguaceiros.

Maxima até agora de 19,2ºC. Neste momento 18,4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (4 Nov 2007 às 18:26)

Boas, hoje para não variar céu limpo, mínima foi de 4,9ºC. 
Neste momento 12,2ºC.


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2007 às 18:53)

Boas, por aqui o céu está com poucas nuvens, 
16,4ºC e 77%HR
1012hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

Continuam a cair aqui na Lagoa aguaceiros intensos, agora que a noite chegou.

Neste momento 16,8ªC e 87% de Hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Mais um dia de céu limpo e nada a assinalar.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2007 às 19:32)

Aqui, a temperatura máxima chegou aos *23,1 ºC*.
Neste momento, o céu está limpo e a temperatura é de *16,1 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2007 às 19:51)

Boas!

45 incêndios só no Distrito de Vila Real em 2 dias em Novembro é obra!!!

Mais uma vez os modelos adiaram a precipitação! Todos os dias o mesmo!!!

Sigo com:

Temp: 15.4ºC
Humid: 35%
Pressão: 1017 hpa...

È triste!

Mais forte ainda! 1038 hpa!


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2007 às 20:37)

10,8ºC e céu limpo. O dia foi um pouco mais fresco que ontem.

Extremos: 3,5ºC / 19,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 20:50)

Por aqui passou-se mais uma dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 21.7ºC agora estou com 18.1ºC.

A pressão está toda lançada a subir tive 1015hpa agora já vou com 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2007 às 21:03)

A menina da meteogaliza confirmou! "Nos vindeiros 15 dias non se romperá a influencia anticiclónica!

Os modelos voltaram a adiar a precipitação, ontem davam na para dia 15, hoje para 16, tem sido assim todos os dias!

Temp: 14.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2007 às 21:26)

*16,4ºC,* que dias aborrecidos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

Agora por cá os aguaceiros acalmaram. O Céu continua muito nublado.

Neste momento 17,6ºC e 87% de Hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2007 às 07:36)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *9,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *9,3 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2007 às 07:52)

Bons dias desejo a todos uma optima semana que promete uma mudança neste cenário de dominio anticiclonico.

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC agora estou com 13.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 120hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Nov 2007 às 10:02)

Boas,


Céu limpo e mínima de 11,5ºC.


Registo ás 09.00h:

Temp. 17,1ºC
Humid. 49%
Pressão 1023
Vento 9,0km/h ENE


----------



## mocha (5 Nov 2007 às 10:25)

bom dia por aqui ceu limpo
as 9h tavam 13ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Nov 2007 às 10:51)

Bom dia! Depois de uma noite chuvosa o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas

Tmin registada, *17,2ºC *

Percipitação registada entre as 10h de ontem e as 8h de hoje, *27,8 mm*

Valor ás 8h30 da manhã *17,6ºC e 89% de Hr*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2007 às 10:57)

Olá; hoje foi um daqueles dias em que mais se notou a diferença de temperatura entre as minhas observações e a temperatura registada pela estação automática do Instituto de Meteorologia em Estremoz:

Estação do IM (06h00): 6,0 ºC (saltou para 18 ºC às 9h00)
Estação LIDL (06h32): Temperatura mínima de 13,6 ºC
Termómetro Tronic: Temperatura mínima de 14,5 ºC

Outros dados curiosos às 5h00: Alvalade - inferior a 2 ºC; Vila real - acima de 10 ºC; estações em redor de Vila Real - inferior a 2 ºC ...


----------



## Mago (5 Nov 2007 às 11:06)

Ola

Quando sai de casa às 8h50 a minha LIDL Estação marcava 11,4ºC
Céu Limpo


----------



## HotSpot (5 Nov 2007 às 11:23)

Tive uma minima de 5,6ºC, a 2ª mais baixa do mês.

Fresco de manhã, quente à tarde, isto nunca mais muda.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2007 às 12:24)

Mais um dia que se preve de muito sol em todo o pais, é este o Outono que temos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2007 às 13:00)

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, com *19,1 ºC* e céu limpo acompanhado de vento fraco.
O dia está fresco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Nov 2007 às 13:02)

Por aqui voltaram os aguaceiros fortes e já se ouve a trovoada!


----------



## RMira (5 Nov 2007 às 13:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por aqui voltaram os aguaceiros fortes e já se ouve a trovoada!



Que saudades 

Tira umas fotos Miguel para nós aqui no Continente sabermos o que é chuva


----------



## jPdF (5 Nov 2007 às 14:34)

Em Coimbra:
Céu limpo a fazer lembrar a Primavera...
Temperatura actual: 23.4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 13.0ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa


----------



## jpmartins (5 Nov 2007 às 14:42)

Bom Tarde
Por aqui céu limpinho. 
Pressão: 1022.4 hPa
Temp: 20.4ºC
Humid. 45%
Vento: 7.5km/h
Temp Min: 8.6ºC (06:42)
Cumprimentos
João Martins


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 14:46)

mirones disse:


> Que saudades
> 
> Tira umas fotos Miguel para nós aqui no Continente sabermos o que é chuva



Podemos sempre babarmo-nos em directo com as melhores webcam's do país (Projecto CLIMAAT)  











*Mais webcam's dos Açores aqui:*
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index.htm


----------



## RMira (5 Nov 2007 às 14:53)

Hehe, onde isto chegou, para vermos chuva temos de andar a ver as webcams 

Ainda assim é melhor que nada. Obrigado Vince, boas webcams!


----------



## Kraliv (5 Nov 2007 às 15:44)

Máxima de 25,9ºC registada às 13.52h.



Às 15.00H:

Temp. 25,4ºC
Humid 29%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 9,9km/h E


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2007 às 17:30)

Boas. Por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 15,6ºC, com céu completamente limpo. Foi mais um dia bem quente para a época, com máxima em minha casa de 17,0ºC e mínima de 5,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2007 às 17:43)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo mas apareceram umas nuvemzitas altas, mas depois desapareceram

Temperatura Máxima: 22.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2007 às 18:23)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,6 ºC (06h32); Temperatura máxima - 23,1 ºC (14h45); Temperatura actual - 18,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1024 hPa.

*Cuba: Más de 40.000 evacuados de urgencia en Granma ante el desborde del río Cauto.*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2007 às 18:56)

Por aqui dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC e máxima de 23.7ºC agora estou com uns horriveis de 19.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## jPdF (5 Nov 2007 às 19:24)

EM Coimbra:
Tmin: 13ºC
Tmáx: 23.6ºC
Tactual: 18.4ºC

No Norte e Centro de Portugal:
(Temperaturas e Direcção do Vento)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Vince disse:


> Podemos sempre babarmo-nos em directo com as melhores webcam's do país (Projecto CLIMAAT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quantas e quantas vezes estive eu nessa cidade !
Espero voltar lá !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Nov 2007 às 21:04)

Boa noite! Depois de um dia em cheio de aguaceiros  e alguma trovoada, estamos neste momento com céu muito nublado aqui na Lagoa.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 15,8ºC Tmax - 19,9ºC 

Percipitação entre as 8h e as 18h de hoje -* 27 mm*

Total entre as 10h de ontem e as 18h de hoje - *54 mm*

Valor actual - 18,4ºC e 87% Hr


----------



## ACalado (5 Nov 2007 às 21:24)

bem podiam colocar uma na torre


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2007 às 21:30)

Às 7h Lamas de Mouro e Mirandela as estações que registavam o valor mais baixo de temperatura












FONTE


----------



## Brigantia (5 Nov 2007 às 21:35)

Boas, eu registei uma mínima de 4,7ºC, geadas nem vê-las...


----------



## Skizzo (5 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

Max: 25,4ºC
Min: 14,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

Boas, posso classificar esta noite como sendo "tropical"! A temperatura não chega aos 20 ºC mas trambém não estamos nem sequer em Setembro ou Outubro!!!

Temp: 17.4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

Eu,por aqui,já bati a mínima de hoje, 13.2ºC está fresquinho


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

Estou com uns surpreendentes 19 °C às 23:30, noite agradável.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2007 às 23:29)

Qual foi a temperatura mais baixa registada no mes de Outubro? Chegou a temperaturas negativas?


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2007 às 23:41)

7,4ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos: 3,4ºC / 18,6ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2007 às 23:42)

anticiclone disse:


> Qual foi a temperatura mais baixa registada no mes de Outubro? Chegou a temperaturas negativas?



Este mês já chegou, pelo menos, a -1,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2007 às 23:45)

Em Portugal, desde 1941, o valor mais baixo é de -7,6ºC.


----------



## Rog (5 Nov 2007 às 23:55)

Boas, por aqui 14,2ºC
87%HR
1019hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2007 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 5,7ºC.

Mínima de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Nov 2007 às 10:28)

Boas,


Mínima de 11,4ºC.


Às 9.00:

Temp: 15,5ºC
Humid. 49%
Pressão 1025hPa
Vento 9.0km/h E


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2007 às 11:57)

Por cá mínima de *7,4ºC*, a mais alta do mês.


----------



## jPdF (6 Nov 2007 às 12:51)

Mínima em Coimbra de 14.1ºC...
Nem acredito que estamos em Novembro com mínimas assim!!!
Agora sigo com 21.2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Nov 2007 às 12:57)

Bom dia, Por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado a encoberto, mas ainda sem chuva alguma. Algum vento de leste.

Neste momento estão 19,9ºC 

Nos dias 4 e 5 registei no total 54 mm de chuva, em Ponta Delgada foram registados 47,5 mm


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2007 às 15:37)

Maximo hoje *26,1ºC* e ontem *26,4ºC*


----------



## Kraliv (6 Nov 2007 às 15:45)

Tarde primaveril   e bastante agradável para andar a regar as laranjeiras, as couves, as alafaces, os agriões, os coentros, os poejos....   



Registo das 15.00h:

Temp. 24.4ºC
Humid. 30%
Pressão 1023hPa
Vento 9,3km/h NE



A temperatura esteve nos 25,1ºC (14.21h) ligeiramente inferior comparativamente ao valor resgitado ontem, 25,9ºC.




Logo mais (19.45h) a temperatura vai subir...subir...subir


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2007 às 15:58)

jPdF disse:


> Mínima em Coimbra de 14.1ºC...
> Nem acredito que estamos em Novembro com mínimas assim!!!
> Agora sigo com 21.2ºC



Enquanto que na estação oficial, Coimbra tinha 13,4ºC ás 07h, Alcobaça mais ao sul e mais perto do mar tinha 0,9ºC 

Hoje com o carro medi -2,0ºC às 05:40, a mais baixa deste outono. Já na estação em minha casa, fiquei-me pelos 4,1ºC... A máxima até agora foi de 18,2ºC. Agora estou com 17,5ºC e céu absolutamente limpo.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2007 às 16:20)

Aqui em faro não sei que temperatura está .. mas está calor anda, presumo que deve estar uns 23º, o pessoal aqui na UALG anda todo em T-Shirt!!
Não me lembro de Novembro igual!!


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2007 às 17:21)

Boas, malta!!!!
Tive uma tarde mais apropriada ao mes de Maio com temperatura minima de 14,7ºC e maxima de 23,9ºC; mas que Novembro tao xato


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2007 às 18:28)

Boas, há um ano foi assim: Depois de ao início da manhã a chuva ter provocado cortes de estradas e inundações em diversas localidades dos concelhos de Aljezur, Portimão, Silves, Messines, Lagoa e Lagos, a partir das 11h00 foram as cidades de Faro, Olhão e Tavira as mais atingidas pela intempérie.





Foto: túnel em Olhão às 16h30m quatro horas depois do dilúvio, a água galgou o túnel onde estão as 2 pessoas estava inundado por volta das 14 horas.

Este ano nada para comentar, céu limpo e dia com algum calor

Temperatura Máxima: 23.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.6ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2007 às 19:07)

Mais um dia com máxima elevada.

Extremos: 1,9C / 19,7ºC

Por agora 13,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2007 às 19:22)

Algarvio1980 isto é para ti é do ano passado  em relação á foto.





Por aqui dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 15.6ºC e uma máxima de 23.3ºC agora estou com 16.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2007 às 19:26)

Mais de 30ºC em Leiria esta tarde.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Nov 2007 às 19:39)

Dia de céu encoberto aqui na Lagoa e por toda a ilha de São Miguel, mas sem chuva até ao momento.

Valores de Hj

Tmin 17,1ºC  Tmax - 20,8ºC

Actual - 19,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2007 às 20:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Algarvio1980 isto é para ti é do ano passado  em relação á foto.
> 
> Por aqui dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.
> 
> ...



Olá a todos e bom início de noite !
*Mário*, isso aí foi quentinho durante a noite ! 
Que diferença enorme entre os nossos registos !
Hoje registei *9,9 ºC* de temperatura mínima por aqui... 
A temperatura máxima foi de *21,5 ºC* na minha estação, embora o carro tenha marcado mais *3 ºC *do que isso.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2007 às 20:10)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos e bom início de noite !
> *Mário*, isso aí foi quentinho durante a noite !
> Que diferença enorme entre os nossos registos !
> Hoje registei *9,9 ºC* de temperatura mínima por aqui...
> A temperatura máxima foi de *21,5 ºC* na minha estação, embora o carro tenha marcado mais *3 ºC *do que isso.



Pois podes crer mas hoje a temperatura mínima promete já portar-se melhor espero eu


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2007 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui 16,3ºC
91%HR e céu nublado
a minima foi de 13,3ºc e max. 22,4ºc
1021hpa


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2007 às 21:29)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,0 ºC (06h26); Temperatura máxima - 22,6 ºC (14h31); Temperatura actual - 15,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1026 hPa.


*A esta hora já estão menos 3 ºC que ontem ao início da noite. Finalmente as temperaturas vão baixar para valores mais próprios para esta altura do ano.*


----------



## Minho (6 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

Braga, 18,9ºC às 22:22 de 6-11-2007


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

Aqui 18 °C, pelo menos a temperatura não está a subir como ontem a esta hora, safa.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Nov 2007 às 22:35)

Bragança, 7,2ºC e 1032hPa, hoje a temperatura parece que vai ser descer mais um pouco!


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2007 às 22:53)

Aqui tenho neste momento 8,4ºC, menos 1ºC que ontem à mesma hora. Ainda assim, amanhã vai voltar a ser um dia quente e inusual para novembro...


----------



## Minho (6 Nov 2007 às 23:08)

Braga se fosse uma pessoa estava a entrar em coma com febres altas.... continuamos nos 18,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2007 às 23:17)

Será que Portugal ficou doente de nao ter água para se refrescar e agr esta com estas alucinaçoes???.... neste momento tenho *18,3ºC *


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2007 às 23:53)

Por aqui tambem anda num pula pula entre o sobe e desce estou com 17.0ºC  se ainda houvese chuva não fazia mal ter esta temperatura mas com céu limpo é um insulto a Novembro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2007 às 23:57)

Boa noite a todos !
Estão *14,5 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.
Está fresquinho.


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2007 às 23:57)

*17,5ºC*
Ate amanha malta!!!
que amanha e dia de aulas


----------



## Rog (7 Nov 2007 às 09:42)

Boas, por aqui 18ºC
Céu pouco nublado
84%HR e 1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2007 às 09:45)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 13.2ºC e agora estou com 16.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa  o vento está fraco.

Lá pra noite já temos ai a neblusidade...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2007 às 09:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 13.2ºC e agora estou com 16.6ºC.
> 
> ...



Ainda bem...já tenho saudades das nuvens, há pelo menos uma semana que não vejo uma.


----------



## mocha (7 Nov 2007 às 10:08)

bom dia a todos, devido a trabalho não tenho tido tempo de vir aqui
por aqui ceu limpo 15ºC.
este tempo tem estado uma treta, ora esta fresco, ora quente, vamos la a ver se isto muda


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

Mínima de 5,8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2007 às 10:23)

Boas,


Mínima de 10,6ºC .



Pelas 9.00h:

Temp. 14,9ºC
Humid. 52%
Pressão 1025hPa
Vento 9,7km/h E





Offtopic: Ontem, nos 1ºs dez minutos, a temp. subiu um pouco...mas depois foi arrefecendo, arrefecendo, arrefecendo!


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2007 às 10:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínima de 5,8ºC





A tua estação tem registado mínimas muito baixas...não???


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2007 às 10:29)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada por cá foi de *10,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *14,8 ºC* e céu limpo acompanhado de vento fraco.
Tenho observado ligeiras inversões térmicas por cá, já que as temperaturas mínimas têm andado uns graus mais frescas aqui do que nas zonas circundantes, que estão a uma altitude superior.
Acontece que, aqui também tenho assistido a temperaturas máximas também um pouco mais baixas do que as de Lisboa.
A estação regista isso e o carro confirma-o.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2007 às 10:37)

Kraliv disse:


> A tua estação tem registado mínimas muito baixas...não???



Yep.

Dia 1  4,6
Dia 2  5,9
Dia 3  6,2
Dia 4  6,2
Dia 5  5,6
Dia 6  7,4
Dia 7  5,8

Confirmado pela "voiture" quando entro nela pela manhã. A estação está num local muito propicio a inversões térmicas. Aliás, toda a zona envolvente também.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Nov 2007 às 10:37)

Bom dia! Por aqui depois de uma tregua de 1 dia a chuva e os aguaceiros voltaram. Tem sido um inicio de Novembro chuvoso. Neste momento céu muito nublado.

Ás 8h00 estavam 18,6ºC e já tinha registado 1 mm de chuva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2007 às 12:19)

Sigo com *17,3 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Nov 2007 às 12:42)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sigo com *17,3 ºC* e céu limpo.
> O vento está fraco.



Isso anda mesmo bastante seco por aí! Quando acaba esse verão de São Martinho?
 Os dados de moscavide também és tu que colocas? ou é so os dados da minha estação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2007 às 13:18)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Isso anda mesmo bastante seco por aí! Quando acaba esse verão de São Martinho?
> Os dados de moscavide também és tu que colocas? ou é so os dados da minha estação?



Olá !
Não percebi bem a tua pergunta, mas se te referes aos links que estão na minha assinatura, posso dizer-te que os dados «actuais» no *AWEKAS* sou eu que os coloco manualmente, à semelhança do que acontece no site do histórico da minha estação.
Há 2 semanas que não chove aqui e as temperaturas têm andado agradáveis à tarde e frescas durante a noite e pela manhã.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 15:09)

16,4ºC e continua o céu limpo.

Mínima de 2,0ºC.


----------



## mocha (7 Nov 2007 às 15:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Yep.
> 
> Dia 1  4,6
> Dia 2  5,9
> ...



aqui a malta ja dorme de pj de flanela, e 2 edredons no minimo


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2007 às 15:39)

mocha disse:


> aqui a malta ja dorme de pj de flanela, e 2 edredons no minimo



Como é que sabes  

Já agora fica a temperatura interior 18,1ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2007 às 15:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Yep.
> 
> Dia 1  4,6
> Dia 2  5,9
> ...







Eu já tinha visto na tua página


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2007 às 15:49)

Máxima 24,2ºC, cerca de menos 1ºC do que ontem, que foi de 25,1ºC.


Às 15.00h:

Temp. 23,5ºC
Humid. 32%
Pressão 1024hPa
Vento 9,3km/h E


----------



## mocha (7 Nov 2007 às 16:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Como é que sabes
> 
> Já agora fica a temperatura interior 18,1ºC.



eu falei por mim


----------



## covenant (7 Nov 2007 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,
Fica aqui a minha primeira contribuição. A estação iniciou hoje às 3.00h a sua colheita de dados e encontra-se situada no Castêlo da Maia, com uma elevação de 102m acima do nível do mar.

Mínima : 16.9ºC 
Máxima: 21ºC 
Pressão: 1023mb (Qual é esta unidade? Milibar?)
Humidade: 44%

Continuação de uma boa tarde


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Nov 2007 às 18:30)

covenant disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Fica aqui a minha primeira contribuição. A estação iniciou hoje às 3.00h a sua colheita de dados e encontra-se situada no Castêlo da Maia, com uma elevação de 102m acima do nível do mar.
> 
> Mínima : 16.9ºC
> ...



Isso mesmo..A pressão está em milibares 
Bem vindo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2007 às 19:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Temperatura mínima: 14.2ºC



Mínima de ontem: 12.9ºC

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo só uma descida da temperatura mínima

Temperatura Máxima: 22.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 20:26)

Hoje a temperatura está a cair bem mais rápido, já vai em 8,4ºC.

Extremos: 2,0ºC / 16,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2007 às 21:08)

Este Outono está a ser uma verdadeiramente aborrecido  Os dias amenos de sol sucedem-se sem nenhuma precipitação. Já me arrependi de me ter inscrito com o nome de "anticiclone"


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2007 às 21:13)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,8 ºC (06h50); Temperatura máxima - 21,9 ºC (14h26); Temperatura actual - 15,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1026 hPa.

*Dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem.*


----------



## Fil (7 Nov 2007 às 21:14)

anticiclone disse:


> Este Outono está a ser uma verdadeiramente aborrecido  Os dias amenos de sol sucedem-se sem nenhuma precipitação. Já me arrependi de me ter inscrito com o nome de "anticiclone"



Estás a dar azar 

Bem, realmente hoje a temperatura está bem inferior à temperatura de ontem à mesma hora. Agora tenho em minha casa 8,1ºC, mas acabei agora de vir da zona do politécnico e lá o termómetro do meu carro já marcava 3,0ºC. Hoje a máxima também já foi inferior a ontem, 14,6ºC em minha casa e uns incompreensíveis 18,5ºC na estação oficial. A mínima foi de 4,6ºC.


----------



## Rog (7 Nov 2007 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura segue nos 19,8ºC, muito acima do que tem sido habitual nos últimos dias, estas são influências do tempo de Sueste / Leste.
A humidade está a 68%.
1023hpa
A Máx. foi de 24,1ºC


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2007 às 21:38)

Fil disse:


> Estás a dar azar
> 
> Bem, realmente hoje a temperatura está bem inferior à temperatura de ontem à mesma hora. Agora tenho em minha casa 8,1ºC, mas acabei agora de vir da zona do politécnico e lá o termómetro do meu carro já marcava 3,0ºC. Hoje a máxima também já foi inferior a ontem, 14,6ºC em minha casa e uns incompreensíveis 18,5ºC na estação oficial. A mínima foi de 4,6ºC.



É verdade... estes dias têm acontecido verdadeiros fenómenos "paranormais" com uma disparidade brutal entre estações... 
Eu não registei nestes últimos dois dias temperaturas superiores a 24ºC mas as estações do IM registaram 27ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2007 às 22:22)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma máxima de 21.5ºC agora estou com 16.0ºC.

A pressão está 1024hpa vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros no fim da tarde e inicio da noite. 

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 18,2ºC Tmax 21,1ºC A Hr chegou aos 90%

Entre as 8h e as 18h registei 5,6 mm de chuva


----------



## Rog (7 Nov 2007 às 22:59)

o tempo leste tem disto... temperatura a subir a esta hora, já vai nos 21,8ºC e 48%HR
1022hpa ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 23:00)

Aqui a temperatura já chegou a 6,2ºC mas voltou a subir, neste momento está em 7,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2007 às 23:01)

_Extremos de hoje:_ *10,0 ºC *a *23,3 ºC* 

(*0 mm *de precipitação desde há 14 dias)


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _Extremos de hoje:_ *10,0 ºC *a *23,3 ºC*
> 
> (*0 mm *de precipitação desde há 14 dias)



Podes crer o meu pluviometro já deve ter teias de aranha por dentro 

Estou com 15.4ºC pressão nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Nov 2007 às 23:48)

Agora aqui 18,8ºC

De momento não chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Nov 2007 às 23:59)

Boas!
palavras para que? Idem, idem, idem...

Tá bonito está! 2/3 do território em seca, incendios à farta, chuva é uma miragem!

Temp: 13.9ºC

Até amanhã!


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2007 às 00:23)

Por Braga pelo menos a noite está mais fresca que ontem.. 13,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

Despeço-me com *12,2 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.
Noite mais fresquinha.
A mínima deverá ser inferior a *10 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2007 às 00:44)

Por aqui 22,2ºC 
Noite tropical...
47%HR


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2007 às 08:08)

Minima de 4,7

Noite fresca com temperaturas baixas por todo o continente.


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2007 às 08:38)

Boas, entre as 0h e as 8h30, tive uma max de 23,7ºC e minima de 19,6ºC
A humidade chegou aos 35%.
Por agora 20,2ºC e 65%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2007 às 10:00)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia está a ser de céu limpo.
A temperatura mínima foi bonita, tendo sido registados *8,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *12,1 ºC* e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2007 às 10:08)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive finalmente uma mínima de duas casas décimais 9.6ºC agora estou com 15.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está nulo.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 7,3ºC.

Mínima de 0,1ºC (ainda não foi hoje que registei o primeiro valor negativo da temporada )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2007 às 10:12)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Céu limpo e 7,3ºC.
> 
> *Mínima de 0,1ºC *(ainda não foi hoje que registei o primeiro valor negativo da temporada )



Foi por pouco !


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 10:24)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Foi por pouco !



Sim, e para amanhã já está previsto uma subida na temperatura mínima. Ainda tenho que esperar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Nov 2007 às 10:30)

Bom dia! Aqui o dia amanheceu com sol, céu nublado quase pouco nublado na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada.

Valor de Tmin de *16,4ºC* ás 8h30 da manhã

Precipitação acumulada entre as 8h de ontem e as 8h de hoje -* 9,9 mm*

entre o dia 4 e a manhã de hoje registei *63,9 mm*


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 10:32)

Madrugada com forte inversão térmica.
Enquanto gelava no fundo dos vales, nos topos os valores de temperatura eram uns 10ºC mais elevados.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2007 às 10:45)

Condições optimas para o aparecimento de nevoeiro nos vales, uma vez que temos a presença de uma camada de ar mais fria junto ao solo, enquanto que aparece outra camada de ar mais quente em zonas mais elevadas. A dissipação destes nevoeiros vai ocorrendo ao longo do dia, à medida que a turbulência do vento vai misturando as diferentes massas de ar.



Dan disse:


> Madrugada com forte inversão térmica.
> Enquanto gelava no fundo dos vales, nos topos os valores de temperatura eram uns 10ºC mais elevados.


----------



## mocha (8 Nov 2007 às 10:55)

bom dia a todos, por aqui como ja e habitual ceu quase limpo, e as 9.00 aqui estavam 13ºC, não sei pk mas tenho a sensação k esta é a manhã mais fresca, pelo menos eu sinto frio


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2007 às 12:09)

Boas, malta tive uma minima de *9,9ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Nov 2007 às 12:43)

Informo que já caíu um belo aguaceiro por aqui á poucos minutos

Agora voltou o sol

Neste momento encontro me a 20 km a leste de Ponta Delgada


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2007 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde
Estarei a ter visões, ou estou a ver o céu com cirrus . Já lá vai uns bons dias que não via umas nuvens.
Por aqui
Pressão: 1023.7 hPa
Temp:19.8ºC
HR: 32%
Temp Min. 8.9ºC

Acredito que em alguns locais, esta noite e madrugada, possa ainda cair uns pingos. Tb já não registo precipitação desde o dia 24 de Outubro.


----------



## BARROS (8 Nov 2007 às 13:59)

e ai amigos de portugal. aqui em são paulo o mês começou chuvoso. em 5 dias de novembro já caiu quase 80mm, o que é mais da metade pro mês. e aí? ja choveu bem? só queria saber se alguém tem uma dica de site sobre as temperaturas médias de bagdá, que eu acredito ser a capital mais quente do mundo, parece que já tiveram 50°C. MUITO QUENTE!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2007 às 19:03)

Por aqui tarde de céu algo nublado e assim se mantêm, é de salinetar a humidade presente no ar 

Tive uma máxima de 22.6ºC agora estou com uns magníficos 15.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco...será que iremos ter chuvascos.


----------



## Senador (8 Nov 2007 às 19:51)

*Temperatura:* 9.8 ºC
*Humidade:* 73%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2007 às 19:56)

BARROS disse:


> e ai amigos de portugal. aqui em são paulo o mês começou chuvoso. em 5 dias de novembro já caiu quase 80mm, o que é mais da metade pro mês. e aí? ja choveu bem? só queria saber se alguém tem uma dica de site sobre as temperaturas médias de bagdá, que eu acredito ser a capital mais quente do mundo, parece que já tiveram 50°C. MUITO QUENTE!!!



Olá !
Por cá, não chove há mais de 2 semanas, nada a que não estejamos habituados. 
Parece-me que a capital mais quente do Mundo é Kuwait City, onde a média das máximas no mês mais quente é de 
*45 ºC*, Baghdad deverá ter uns *43 ºC* de média.
É frequente chegar-se aos *50 ºC* lá, quanto mais no Kuwait !
São zonas extremamente desagradáveis no Verão.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Nov 2007 às 20:42)

Boas eu registei uma mínima de 2ºC, um pouco mais alta que o Dan. Não está nada fácil baixar dos 0ºC.


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2007 às 21:17)

Finalmente baixaram as temperaturas por Braga 
Hoje a máxima ficou nos 20ºC e a mínima nos 9,8ºC.  Também foi possível ver alguma nebulosidade alta..


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Céu limpo e 7,3ºC.
> 
> Mínima de 0,1ºC (ainda não foi hoje que registei o primeiro valor negativo da temporada )



As 07h a estação do IM tinha 0,2ºC, quem sabe se não desceu de 0ºC. Eu com o carro medi -3,5ºC pouco antes das 06h.

Em minha casa a mínima foi de 2,6ºC e a máxima de 17,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC e apenas 29% de humidade (pto orvalho -5,6ºC), deve haver algumas nuvens altas mas mesmo assim acho que a temperatura já devia ter descido mais que isto.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,4 ºC (07h28); Temperatura máxima - 21,5 ºC (14h07); Temperatura actual - 14,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1023 hPa.


*Ventos fortes e abundantes quedas de neve na Europa; alerta inundações no leste Inglaterra.*


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 22:43)

Fil disse:


> As 07h a estação do IM tinha 0,2ºC, quem sabe se não desceu de 0ºC. Eu com o carro medi -3,5ºC pouco antes das 06h.
> 
> Em minha casa a mínima foi de 2,6ºC e a máxima de 17,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC e apenas 29% de humidade (pto orvalho -5,6ºC), deve haver algumas nuvens altas mas mesmo assim acho que a temperatura já devia ter descido mais que isto.



É provável que sim. Normalmente a estação meteorológica regista valores mínimos mais baixos que aqui em casa. Esta manhã os automóveis estavam bem branquinhos aqui junto a minha casa


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2007 às 23:00)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.8ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 23:17)

Céu nublado e 8,1ºC

Extremos: 0,1ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

Boas,
Por aqui prossegue o Verão, por agora 21,1ºC e 44%HR
Possivelmente terei a temperatura actual mais alta entre os membros do forum, infelizmente!
A máxima foi de 25,8ºC e a mínima não desceu além dos 19,5ºC
1020hpa
Espero amanhã ou depois ter os primeiros aguaceiros fracos deste mês, vamos la ver se relamente aparecem...


----------



## Senador (9 Nov 2007 às 00:13)

A mínima foi 1.2ºC esta noite, duvido que hoje iguale.

*Temperatura:* 7.5ºC
*Humidade:* 83%


----------



## covenant (9 Nov 2007 às 00:41)

Medição feita às 00:26

Temperatura: 11.5ºC
Pressão(mb): 1021mb
Humidade: 49%

Na madrugada de 08/11/2007 chegou aos 6ºC. 
Um abraço, e uma boa noite


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2007 às 08:12)

Bom dia,
Por aqui desde as 0h até ate ao momento
max. 23,3ºC
min. 19,2ºC
agora: 21,3ºC
44%HR
1018hpa
ceu nublado 8/8


----------



## HotSpot (9 Nov 2007 às 09:21)

Minima mais alta do mês *9,2ºC*

Hoje está a aquecer rapidamente 9:21  17,4ºC


----------



## mocha (9 Nov 2007 às 09:29)

bom dia a todos, finalmente vem aí o fim de semana
por aqui o cenario do costume ceu limpo e 17ºC
venha o frio, venha a chuva


----------



## Kraliv (9 Nov 2007 às 10:03)

Boas,


Mínima de 10,6ºC aqui pelo alentejo central.


Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. 16,1ºC
Humid. 51%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento  - -






Não se esqueçam de comemorar (S.Martinho) com moderação


----------



## covenant (9 Nov 2007 às 10:50)

Bom dia,
Dados das 08:21

Temp: 12.1ºC
Pressão: 1019mb
Hum: 51%

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Nov 2007 às 10:58)

Ola a todos! 

aki pela covilha, vai se sofrendo o mesmo marasmo climatérico que no resto do país. manhas pseudo frias (dependendo do local da cidade), sem humidade! 

só uma pergunta, o weatherchannel mete chuvas fortes pro proximo fim de semana! os modelos confirmam ou é só expectativa? é k a ser, coincide com temperaturas baixas, logo NEVE!!!!  kem dera!!!!

cumprimentos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Nov 2007 às 11:03)

Bom dia! Aqui pela bela vila da Lagoa, depois de uma noite de trovoada e aguaceiros fortes, o dia amanheceu sem chuva mas com o ceu muito nublado.

Registei uma minima de 19,2ºC

Ás 8h30 estava 19,4ºC e 89% Hr.

Entre as 8h de Ontem e as 8h de hoje caíram 18,9 mm de chuva é de salientar que 10,8 mm caíram entre as 17h de ontem e as 8h de hoje

Desde o dia 1 até hoje já registei 72,9 mm de chuva


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2007 às 11:16)

Boas, por aqui vento moderado a forte
21,7ºC 53%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2007 às 11:43)

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado na Covilhã, mas sem vestígios de precipitação, com o termómetro a marcar 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, notando-se algum vento. 

Ontem, no meu posto de observação, foi batido o recorde de temperatura máxima em Novembro desde que tenho registos daquele local, visto que alcançou os 20.9 graus. 

A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 10 graus, verificando-se uma clara inversão térmica, pois ontem pelas 22 horas já estavam 8 graus em zonas mais baixas, enquanto o meu termómetro marcava 12 graus, situação nada frequente.


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2007 às 12:22)

Por ca tive uma minima miseravel *11,2ºC* e por agora ta *17,5ºC* pode ser que hoje nem chegue aos 20ºC, ceu muito nublado e vento forte


----------



## BARROS (9 Nov 2007 às 13:52)

AQUI EM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL, tivemos mais um TEMPORAL, ontem à tarde. Durou  cerca de 30 minutos, com 27mm em média. Com muitos raios, aliás, vocês sabiam que é no BRASIL onde se caem mais raios no MUNDO? É, cai 1 raio a cada 2 segundos. Também, tivemos GRANIZO AQUI,  do tamanho de pedrinhas pequenas é verdade, mas já fazia algum tempo que eu não as via.

TENHO UMA CURIOSIDADE: aí onde moram, qual é o dia mais frio de uma frente de ar polar, onde se chove? Aqui em São Paulo o dia mais frio com chuva costuma ser um dia antes da madrugada mais fria da massa de ar polar. Nesse dia as temperaturas ficam entre 10° e 12°. Excepcionalmente esse ano, tivemos um dia ainda mais frio: 29 de julho: *MÍNIMA: 7°/ MÁXIMA:* *11,9°*. uMA DAS MÁXIMAS MAIS FRIA DA ÚLTIMA DÉCADA.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2007 às 13:57)

Céu nublado e 12,0ºC.

Mínima de 6,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2007 às 13:59)

*19,0ºC *ceu muito nublado


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2007 às 14:14)

BARROS disse:


> AQUI EM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL, tivemos mais um TEMPORAL, ontem à tarde. Durou  cerca de 30 minutos, com 27mm em média. Com muitos raios, aliás, vocês sabiam que é no BRASIL onde se caem mais raios no MUNDO? É, cai 1 raio a cada 2 segundos. Também, tivemos GRANIZO AQUI,  do tamanho de pedrinhas pequenas é verdade, mas já fazia algum tempo que eu não as via.
> 
> TENHO UMA CURIOSIDADE: aí onde moram, qual é o dia mais frio de uma frente de ar polar, onde se chove? Aqui em São Paulo o dia mais frio com chuva costuma ser um dia antes da madrugada mais fria da massa de ar polar. Nesse dia as temperaturas ficam entre 10° e 12°. Excepcionalmente esse ano, tivemos um dia ainda mais frio: 29 de julho: *MÍNIMA: 7°/ MÁXIMA:* *11,9°*. uMA DAS MÁXIMAS MAIS FRIA DA ÚLTIMA DÉCADA.



A questão é sobre a máxima mais baixa numa situação de passagem duma frente fria?
A máxima mais baixa pode ocorrer mesmo com a passagem da superfície frontal, em situação de céu muito nublado e precipitação. Também pode ocorrer no dia ou dias seguintes, mesmo com céu limpo, se a intensidade do vento for elevada.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Nov 2007 às 16:04)

Boas,


Temperatura subindo até aos 25,4ºC.



Pelas 15.00H: 22,9ºC; 36%; 1020hPa; 6,4km/h NE


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2007 às 16:05)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,6 ºC (02h02); Temperatura máxima - 21,2 ºC (14h28); Temperatura actual - 20,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

*AÇORES: Agravamento do estado do tempo nos Grupos Central e Oriental.*


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2007 às 16:31)

Boas, por aqui desde o fim da manhã, a temperatura tem descido e a humidade subiu.
no momento, 19,3ºC e 89%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado 8/8 por altostratus


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2007 às 17:33)

Céu nublado e 11,0ºC

Extremos: 6,8ºC / 12,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2007 às 19:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e algum calor hoje registei o dia mais quente de Novembro.

Temperatura Máxima: 23.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (9 Nov 2007 às 19:22)

Máxima de *24,7 ºC*

Valor tipico de máxima no inicio de Novembro deste ano .


----------



## Senador (9 Nov 2007 às 19:27)

Boas, aqui o dia esteve sempre encoberto com uma máxima de 17º.

Agora estão *8.8ºC* e *75%* HR


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2007 às 19:40)

Por aqui tarde de céu em geral limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 14.0ºC e máxima de 21.5ºC agora estou com 15.7ºC 

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2007 às 21:17)

Boas, por aqui 18,1ºC e 51%HR
1020hpa 
ceu nublado 8/8 altostratus


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2007 às 21:37)

Boas. Aqui hoje tive a máxima mais baixa deste outono, de 11,4ºC, graças à nebulosidade alta presente durante todo o dia. A mínima foi de 6,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 7,8ºC, 59% e 1025 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Nov 2007 às 23:06)

Boa noite! Por aqui mantiveram-se os aguaceiros durante a tarde.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 19,2ºC  Tmax 21,7ºC

Actual - 19,9ºC Precipitação entre as 8h e as 17h - 4,5 mm


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 23:37)

Trovoada jeitosa a uns 250 km a Oeste da Madeira.


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2007 às 23:44)

Está perto as trovoadas, mas não chega nada por aqui, nem aguaceiros fracos que fossem.
Passadas duas horas e volores mantêm-se inalterados
18,1ºC e 51%HR
Céu nublado 8/8


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2007 às 07:49)

Bom dia a todos !
Até agora, a temperatura mínima registada foi de *11,0 ºC*.
Agora estão *11,3 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2007 às 11:34)

Mais uma madrugada de forte inversão térmica.

Grandes diferenças nos valores de temperatura.





Diferenças também nos valores da humidade e da intensidade do vento, nomeadamente entre Ponte de Lima e Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2007 às 11:35)

Quase 3ºC negativos em Chaves, um dos valores mais baixos da temporada.






Aqui em casa a mínima ficou em 2,5ºC.

Agora tenho algumas nuvens altas e 13,3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Nov 2007 às 13:06)

Dan disse:


> Quase 3ºC negativos em Chaves, um dos valores mais baixos da temporada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inversão térmica no seu melhor! Relembro que Chaves se situa num vale de pouca (360m) altitude rodeada de montanhas de altitude média de 1000m, daí esses valores, na minha aldeia a temperatura foi seguramente bem mais alta!


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2007 às 14:11)

Boas,
Por aqui 24,3ºC 
49%HR
céu parcialmente nublado 5/8
altostratus
1018hpa


----------



## jPdF (10 Nov 2007 às 16:49)

Em Coimbra...Céu quase limpo,
TMáx: 20.7ºC
TMin: 12.7ºC
Pressão continua tristemente estável nos 1022hPa...Nunca mais desce
E foi mais um dia igual a tantos outros que passaram e a outros tantos que virão...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2007 às 17:20)

Por aqui passou-se mais uma dia em que os cirros marcaram presença e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC e uma máxima de 19.9ºC agora estou com 16.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje vai ser mais uma dia com umas mínimas jeitosas


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2007 às 18:36)

Hoje igualei a mínima mais baixa que tive neste outono, que foi de 2,6ºC, e por fim consegui obter uma mínima mais baixa que a estação. A máxima foi de 16,8ºC. 

Neste momento:
13,3ºC
22% (-8,0ºC pto de orvalho)
1023 hPa
Céu limpo ou quase limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2007 às 18:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2007 às 21:47)

Agora estou com 10,1ºC, mas na flor da ponte (os brigantinos do fórum sabem a que zona me refiro) o meu carro registava 1,0ºC. Vai ser mais uma noite de forte inversão térmica. A humidade em minha casa ainda está nos 23%, o que dá um ponto de orvalho de -10,1ºC.


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2007 às 21:49)

boas, por aqui 18,7ºC
71%HR 1020hpa
ceu nublado 8/8 estratos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Nov 2007 às 23:46)

Boa noite! Por aqui foi mais um dia de aguaceiros, com abertas durante a tarde.

Valores de Hj - Tmin: 18,4ºC  Tmax - 22,1ºC

Precipitação entre as 17h de ontem e as 17h de hoje 38,7 mm, a maioria caíu entre as 17h de ontem e as 8h de hoje

Actual 19ºC e 90% Hr


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2007 às 02:29)

É incrivel a estação de Carrazêda de Ansiães, as 22h tinha -0,1ºC, e em vez de continuar a descer a temperatura sobe. As 01h tinha 7,6ºC 

De resto, temperaturas nem dispares as 01h: V. N. de Cerveira 1,5ºC e Lamas de Mouro 12,0ºC, Chaves -1,3ºC e Montalegre 8,7ºC, etc...


----------



## rozzo (11 Nov 2007 às 03:26)

Fil disse:


> É incrivel a estação de Carrazêda de Ansiães, as 22h tinha -0,1ºC, e em vez de continuar a descer a temperatura sobe. As 01h tinha 7,6ºC
> 
> De resto, temperaturas nem dispares as 01h: V. N. de Cerveira 1,5ºC e Lamas de Mouro 12,0ºC, Chaves -1,3ºC e Montalegre 8,7ºC, etc...



essas estaçoes em encostas e em vales e proximidades de montes, sofrem mts efeitos locais com brisas p.ex.. e outros motivos.. é normal acho eu


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 09:34)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo agora encontra-se com muito cirro.

Tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC agora estou com 15.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa  o vento está fraco.

Bom S.Martinho para todos vocês


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 09:36)

Quase -5ºC em Chaves e mais uma madrugada com inversão térmica.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 09:37)

Primeiro valor inferior a zero por aqui.

Nuvens altas e 4,4ºC.

Mínima de -1,0ºC

Mesmo com estes valores de temperatura mínima, formou-se muito pouca geada esta manhã. Os valores de humidade andam muito baixos.


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 09:39)

Ontem, tive um dia de ceu limpo, as vezes apareciam uns cirros, mas com muito vento durante toda a noite e manha e com as seguintes temperaturas:
Maxima: 19,6ºC
Minima: 13,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 09:41)

Hoje, pouco vento e alguns cirros, mas do resto nada de especial....
Temp minima: 11,9ºC; neste momento tenho 14,3ºC


----------



## jPdF (11 Nov 2007 às 10:19)

Coimbra
Tmin: 12.1ºC
Agora céu limpo...Pressão em 1022hPa!!
Tempo Primaveril, agora com 15.0ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 10:20)

Esta manhã o céu está coberto de cirrus.





Até é visível um ténue halo.


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 12:33)

Boas,

Aqui por Melgaço também está o céu encoberto por Cirrus...

Registei a mínima mais baixa deste mês com, 3.6ºC

Neste momento, 11,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Nov 2007 às 13:09)

Dan disse:


> Quase -5ºC em Chaves e mais uma madrugada com inversão térmica.




Bem!!! Se assim vai este ano o rio volta a congelar, pois o caudal esta parado! Completamente sem corrente!

Inversão térmica bem marcada, diferença brural entre Chaves City e Cabril!!!


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2007 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no Norte da Madeira 21,4ºC e 65%HR
1019hpa
Ceu nublado 7/8 por estratos


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 16:06)

Hoje a maxima ficou-se nos 20,8ºC, e tenho agr 17,9ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 16:08)

Nuvens altas, algum sol e 14,7ºC.


----------



## jPdF (11 Nov 2007 às 16:34)

Por Coimbra:
Tmáx: 21.7ºC
Tmin: 12.1ºC
Pressão: 1021hPa
T Actual: 18.1ºC
Fotos do céu hoje de manhã...


----------



## Senador (11 Nov 2007 às 16:47)

Hoje foi o primeiro dia deste Outuno em que vi gelo, tanto nos campos como uma boa camada em cima dos carros. A estação registou uma mínima de 0.2ºC.

Neste momento tenho 14.8º e 44% HR


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 17:01)

neste momento registo 16,2ºC... ta a descer a bom ritmo


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2007 às 17:21)

Hoje registei a primeira mínima negativa da temporada: -1,6ºC.

Curiosamente, à pouco o meu pai relatou-me que ás 7h00 da manha, foi à caça para os lados de Alfaião (junto ao rio) e o carro registava lá -6,0ºC.

Provavelmente alguma bolsa de ar mais frio que se "abrigou" naquele vale...


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2007 às 18:45)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Hoje registei a primeira mínima negativa da temporada: -1,6ºC.
> 
> Curiosamente, à pouco o meu pai relatou-me que ás 7h00 da manha, foi à caça para os lados de Alfaião (junto ao rio) e o carro registava lá -6,0ºC.
> 
> Provavelmente alguma bolsa de ar mais frio que se "abrigou" naquele vale...



É juntos aos rios onde há maior acumulação de ar frio. Mesmo na cidade deve ter havido sitios com mínimas bem mais baixas que na estação.

Eu aqui não registei mínima negativa, como era de esperar pela minha localização no topo de uma encostas, fiquei-me pelos 2,3ºC, mesmo assim a mais baixa deste outono. A máxima foi de 14,7ºC.

Neste momento tenho 9,6ºC, 39% e 1020 hPa.

Uma foto tirada esta tarde na Serra da Nogueira


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 18:55)

Fil disse:


> Uma foto tirada esta tarde na Serra da Nogueira



Magnificas cores


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2007 às 19:18)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 19:26)

Boa foto Fil está com cor de Tundra 

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado com muita nuvem alta e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 21.0ºC agora estou com 16.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2007 às 20:45)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 20,8 ºC (14h05); Temperatura actual - 13,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1023 hPa.


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2007 às 21:30)

Por aqui continua o tempo seco com 44%HR
a temp está nos 20,9ºC 
1020hpa


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2007 às 21:32)

Fil disse:


>



Boa foto Pelo menos a natureza já está de tons de outono, só falta é o tempo ajudar com alguma chuva para realmente sentirmos o Outono!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Nov 2007 às 22:39)

Boa noite por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco e bons periodos de sol.

Tmin - 15,4ºC Tmax - 22,8ºC A Hr entre os 85% e os 93%


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 22:55)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Temp minima: 11,9ºC




Afinal a temperatura minima nao foi de 11,9ºC atingida as 7h45min, por agr acabei de bater a minima com 11,8ºC sempre a descer


----------



## Brigantia (11 Nov 2007 às 23:36)

Boas, a minha estação em Bragança ainda não baixou dos 0ºC, hoje ficou-se pelos 0,5ºC...neste momento regista 4,4ºC.


Por Braga durante o dia temperatura amena e céu  com algumas nuvens...
Imagem do Campo da Vinha ao fim da tarde....


----------



## Senador (11 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Já vou com *3.5ºC *e 77% HR


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 23:59)

11,3ºC a minima do dia


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2007 às 00:33)

Despoço-me por hoje com 11,2ºC, espero de manha ter uma minima fresquinha


----------



## jPdF (12 Nov 2007 às 02:02)

Em Coimbra está a descer bem...
Mínima deste mês batida, já vou com 11.2ºC...
bem, vou voltar para o estudo


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 04:03)

No Funchal e no Porto Santo está uma noite de verão:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=9&tipoObs=temp

2 da madrugada 24.0 para Funchal

24,7 para Porto Santo

3 da manhã

21,7 para Funchal

24,3 para Porto Santo!!

Vento de Nordeste para ambas as estações.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2007 às 09:22)

Esta noite tove uma minima de *8,5ºC* e por agora registo *13,6ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (12 Nov 2007 às 09:54)

Ola a todos! 
A Covilhã está pra meteorologia como o Entroncamento pros fenómenos! 

Aeródromo às 8h: 2.3º
Avenida da Anil às 8h: 8.2º

As inversões termicas são tramadas! 
ja agora, alguem sabe alguma coisa do fds? gelado e seco ou humido e gelado?

cumprimentos


----------



## mocha (12 Nov 2007 às 10:28)

bom dia a todos, mais uma semana o mesmo cenario por aqui, ceu pouco nublado, as 9h temp: 15ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Nov 2007 às 10:41)

Bom dia a todos! Por cá manhã de céu algo nublado mas com sol. Temperatura minima ligeiramente mais baixa, ficou-se pelos 15ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2007 às 11:35)

*17,5ºC *ceu muito nublado


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 12:03)

Boas, por aqui  24,2ºC
36%HR
1018hpa
ceu pouco nublado 3/8 por estratocúmulos


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 12:07)

belem disse:


> No Funchal e no Porto Santo está uma noite de verão:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=9&tipoObs=temp
> 
> ...




Esta situação já se arrasta há quase uma semana de temperaturas elevadas mesmo durante a madrugada e humidade baixa.
No norte da Madeira a mínima foi de 19,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2007 às 12:21)

Boa tarde a todos !
O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e assim se mantém.
A temperatura mínima foi de *9,5 ºC* e agora estão *17,6 ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (12 Nov 2007 às 14:05)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 18.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Esta noite, a temperatura descer até aos 7 graus.


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Nov 2007 às 14:37)

Daniel Vilão -3,5ºC em Moscavide???????????? Que cena brutal, é que eu moro nos Olivais e nunca me apercebi dessa temperaturas. (a mesma coisa para os 45,7ºC).


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 17:59)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo
19,8ºC 44%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Por aqui dia de céu com muito cirro mas agora já se encontra mais limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 11.5ºC e máxima de 21.7ºC agora estou com 16.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

A minha minima e maxima são parecidas com os dias anteriores. Tou farto de escrever sempre a mesma coisa quase há 1 mês. 

p.s. As próximas min/max também vão ser parecidas


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

Tive uma maxima de 19,5ºC e agora registo 13,4ºC


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 20:05)

Rog disse:


> Esta situação já se arrasta há quase uma semana de temperaturas elevadas mesmo durante a madrugada e humidade baixa.
> No norte da Madeira a mínima foi de 19,3ºC



Sim, mas ontem foi provavelmente uma das noites mais quentes de Novembro.


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 20:28)

belem disse:


> Sim, mas ontem foi provavelmente uma das noites mais quentes de Novembro.



Foi a segunda noite mais quente, pelo menos aqui, no dia 8 não baixou dos 19,5ºC
Temperaturas mínimas tão altas só se registaram de 28 a 30 de Julho aquando do tempo de Leste.


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 20:30)

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo 0/8
a temperatura já está mais baixa, vai nos 17,4ºC e a humidade sobe para os 60%
1018hpa


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 20:31)

Rog disse:


> Foi a segunda noite mais quente, pelo menos aqui, no dia 8 não baixou dos 19,5ºC
> Temperaturas mínimas tão altas só se registaram de 28 a 30 de Julho aquando do tempo de Leste.



Eu referia-me ao Funchal e ao Porto Santo. Como disse foi provavelmente 
« uma das noites mais quentes». 
Relativamente à costa norte da Madeira não tenho conhecimento. Mas obrigado por nos manteres informados.


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2007 às 21:20)

Boas, aqui em minha casa tive uma mínima de 3,8ºC e uma máxima de 15,2ºC. Acordei com o céu nublado, que acabou por estragar uma mínima bem mais baixa.

Neste momento 8,2ºC, 42% e 1018 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2007 às 21:20)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,8 ºC (07h34); Temperatura máxima - 20,3 ºC (14h06); Temperatura actual - 13,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa.

*Dia tipicamente identico ao dos dias anteriores (plena estação do Outono).*


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 21:32)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui em minha casa tive uma mínima de 8,2ºC e uma máxima de 15,2ºC. Acordei com o céu nublado, que acabou por estragar uma mínima bem mais baixa.
> 
> Neste momento 8,2ºC, 42% e 1018 hPa.



Mínima de 8,2ºC, eu tive uma mínima bem diferente 3,5ºC. 
Neste momento a minha estação regista 7,4ºC.


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2007 às 21:35)

Por Braga tivemos céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Neste momento estão 12ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2007 às 21:39)

Brigantia disse:


> Mínima de 8,2ºC, eu tive uma mínima bem diferente 3,5ºC.
> Neste momento a minha estação regista 7,4ºC.



Enganei-me, meti a temperatura actual desse momento em vez da mínima, já corrigi


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 23:02)

por aqui sigo com céu limpo
16,6ºC um pouco mais fresco que a noite de ontem, e humidade 71%
1018hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Bom noite. Por cá tarde de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 15ºC Tmax 24ºC (registada às 11h57min)

Actual 18,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2007 às 08:02)

Minima "arruinada" pelo constante vento de SO.

Foi a mais alta do mês *9,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2007 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 6,2ºC.

Mínima de 1,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2007 às 10:03)

CMSAFF disse:


> Daniel Vilão -3,5ºC em Moscavide???????????? Que cena brutal, é que eu moro nos Olivais e nunca me apercebi dessa temperaturas. (a mesma coisa para os 45,7ºC).



Olá,* CMSAFF *!
A temperatura mínima absoluta foi de* -3,1 ºC*, não de -3,5 ºC, senão seria ainda mais inacreditável ! 
São temperaturas bastante extremas, mas casos concretos que acontecem em dias muito específicos, repara que esses records são de há já alguns anos.
Estás certamente a uns 3 km de mim e hás-de reparar que a freguesia dos Olivais está uns *80 metros, ou mais, acima de Moscavide em altitude.*
Moscavide sofre inversões térmicas em dias de grande estabilidade atmosférica, como estes, para além de que pode aquecer imenso em dias de Verão, por estar a uma altitude tão baixa e mais isolado dos ventos de Oeste.
Com certeza já cá deves ter vindo e conheces esta zona.
É bastante normal as temperaturas variarem *2 *ou *3 *graus *ºC *em 3 km, seja para mais ou para menos, consoante inúmeros factores, como a direcção do vento, intensidade do vento (que aqui é bastante pouca), entre outros.

Abraços !


----------



## Kraliv (13 Nov 2007 às 10:10)

Boas,


Temperatura mínima de 9,4ºC aqui pela "_Ravessa_" registados pela minha EMA 


Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. 15,4ºC
Humid. 40%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento 4,3km/h NNE


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2007 às 10:20)

Boas, Por aqui ceu limpo (0/8)
19,8ºC e 62%HR
1017hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2007 às 10:42)

Bom dia. Por cá dia igual aos anteriores com ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros de um modo geral fracos mas por vezes moderados.

Tmin de 18,6ºC 

Nas ultimas 24h caíram 7,2 mm de chuva.

Valor actual 18,8ºC (8h30 da manhã)


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2007 às 14:44)

Apesar do céu limpo o dia não está a aquecer tanto como os anteriores. 12,2ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2007 às 18:08)

Boas, depois de 1 dia de ausência do fórum, já tinha falta disto , ontem céu nublado quase não apareceu o sol, hoje dia de calor tipo Verão no Natal já que o São Martinho já foi

Temperatura Máxima: 24.2ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 10.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2007 às 18:09)

Tive a maxima mais baixa ate agora *18,3ºC* e minima de 9,6ºC ( que tristeza de minima) e por agr registo *13,0ºC*


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2007 às 18:24)

Um dos dias mais frescos deste Outono. 

Extremos: 1,4ºC / 12,6ºC

Céu limpo e 8,7ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2007 às 18:27)

Boas. Em minha casa tive hoje uma mínima de 2,8ºC e uma máxima de 11,3ºC, a mais baixa da temporada.

Neste momento tenho 8,0ºC, e a descer bem. Amanhã a mínima será inferior à de hoje, espero eu...


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2007 às 18:52)

Aqui na grande Lisboa mais um aborrecido dia de sol

Brevemente vou fazer os meus registos apartir de Bragança pois vou estudar eng. florestal para o politecnico local, mais propriamente na Escola Superior Agraria


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2007 às 18:57)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui na grande Lisboa mais um aborrecido dia de sol
> 
> Brevemente vou fazer os meus registos apartir de Bragança pois vou estudar eng. florestal para o politecnico local, mais propriamente na Escola Superior Agraria



Vamos ter mais um membro aqui em Bragança


----------



## chechu (13 Nov 2007 às 20:08)

Aqui em St Germain en Laye perto de Paris, tivemos uma maxima de 7.2°. 

( Minima de 0.6° mas ja tivemos temperaturas abaixo de zero. E ja nao a nenhuma folhas en cima das arvores. )


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2007 às 20:14)

chechu disse:


> Aqui em St Germain en Laye perto de Paris, tivemos uma maxima de 7.2°.
> 
> ( Minima de 0.6° mas ja tivemos temperaturas abaixo de zero. E ja nao a nenhuma folhas en cima das arvores. )



Pois aqui as árvores ainda têm muitas folhas, se bem que já quase todas com as cores de Outono.






Céu limpo e 6,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2007 às 20:47)

MSantos disse:


> Brevemente vou fazer os meus registos apartir de Bragança pois vou estudar eng. florestal para o politecnico local, mais propriamente na Escola Superior Agraria



Xii.. leva um bom carregamento de garrafões com fluido anti-congelante para beberes ao pequeno almoço, que isso vai ser uma mudança dolorsa .
Tou a brincar, boa sorte nessa tua nova etapa de vida.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2007 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo 
17,4ºC e 65%HR
min 15ºC
max 23,1ºC
1018hpa


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2007 às 21:03)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tive a maxima mais baixa ate agora *18,3ºC* e minima de 9,6ºC ( que tristeza de minima) e por agr registo *13,0ºC*



Há quem tenha mínimas piores...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2007 às 21:25)

Por aqui passou-se mais um dia com céu com alguns cirros agora encontra-se praticamente limpo e com alguma neblina no ar.

Tive uma mínima de 14.2ºC a máxima foi de 20.3ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC 

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Senador (13 Nov 2007 às 21:31)

Tá fresquinho, tenho 4.4ºC e 80% HR ..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2007 às 21:33)

Boa noite!

Bom por cá foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros, que chegaram a ser moderados a fortes entre as 12h e as 13h. Agora acalmou e não chove.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 18,6ºC  Tmax - 20,4ºC Hmin - 87%  Hmax -91%

Precipitação entre as 20h de ontem e as 20h de Hoje - 9,9 mm

Valores actuais - 18,6ºC e 91% de Hr


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2007 às 22:02)

Vince disse:


> Xii.. leva um bom carregamento de garrafões com fluido anti-congelante para beberes ao pequeno almoço, que isso vai ser uma mudança dolorsa .
> Tou a brincar, boa sorte nessa tua nova etapa de vida.



Dolorosa vai ser pois Bragança é bastante mais fria do que Lisboa onde raramente as temperaturas são inferiores a dos 2ºC
Mas vai ser giro ver aquelas fortes geadas, e talvez alguma neve, fenómenos muito mais raros em Lisboa
Vou fazer companhia aos membros brigantinos do nosso forum:


----------



## Brigantia (13 Nov 2007 às 22:07)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui na grande Lisboa mais um aborrecido dia de sol
> 
> Brevemente vou fazer os meus registos apartir de Bragança pois vou estudar eng. florestal para o politecnico local, mais propriamente na Escola Superior Agraria



Bem vindo ao melhor Politécnico e á cidade com melhor clima do país
Bragança deve ser a cidade com mais estações por metro quadrado Qualquer dia todas as ruas têm estações...
PS: a minha nova estação já vem a caminho
Eu neste momento registo 4,0ºC e acho que hoje vai ser o primeiro dia da época que a minha estação vai baixar dos zero graus. 
Uma nota, o carro por volta das 21:50 registava* 1,5ºC* junto ao IPB.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Nov 2007 às 22:15)

MSantos disse:


> Dolorosa vai ser pois Bragança é bastante mais fria do que Lisboa onde raramente as temperaturas são inferiores a dos 2ºC
> Mas vai ser giro ver aquelas fortes geadas, e talvez alguma neve, fenómenos muito mais raros em Lisboa
> Vou fazer companhia aos membros brigantinos do nosso forum:



Vais viver in loco gelo, sincelo, neve...
Se quiseres abrir o apetite passa por estes tópicos...
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/sincelo-braganca-dezembro-604.html
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/neve-janeiro-de-2007-nogueira-712.html
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/gelo-braganca-congelar-janeiro-2007-a-726.html


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Nov 2007 às 22:36)

Realmente Brigantia, sao bons teasers essas imagens para o novo membro brigantino!  Quero ver os registos desta noite...Promete!Quem nao tiver os termometros em grande forma que os ponha a trabalhar bem depressa, pk a partir de amanha volta o "aquecimento global"!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2007 às 22:56)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,9 ºC (01h28); Temperatura máxima - 19,4 ºC (14h56); Temperatura actual - 11,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2007 às 23:14)

Braga

A noite não está a arrefecer tão rápido como esperava. A temperatura tem estado estancada à volta dos 10ºC....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2007 às 23:20)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura tem estado estancada entre os *12* e os *13 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *12,4 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

Por aqui estou com 12.2ºC 

...o vento tem me estado a dificultar a descida da temperatura  mas agora está a 0 km/h.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2007 às 23:29)

Aqui ceu limpo e 17,2ºC, perco logo em comparação com as vossas temperaturas min. no momento... 
66%HR e 1018hpa


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 07:47)

Não há temperaturas das *06:00* para ninguém. Só um apagão no site do IM.








Pelo menos em Bragança foi abaixo de zero:






 das


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2007 às 07:53)

Bom dia!!

Hoje tive a minima mais baixa ate agora com *6,9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2007 às 07:59)

Algumas tempertaturas às 06h00:

Funchal (56 m) 21.2° 
Santa Maria (100 m) 19.9° 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 19.6° 
Porto Santo (82 m) 19.1° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 18.8° 
Flores (29 m) 18.4° 
Horta (62 m) 18.3° 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 17.3° 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 15.8° 
Portalegre (590 m) 12.6° 
Sagres (26 m) 12.5° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 12.4° 
Lisbon (105 m) 12.2° 
Montijo (11 m) 12.0° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 10.6° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 9.9° 
Faro (8 m) 9.7° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 9.3° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 9.1° 
Coimbra (179 m) 8.3° 
Viseu (644 m) 7.2° 
Beja (247 m) 6.6° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 6.2° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 5.7° 
Evora (246 m) 5.1° 
Monte Real (54 m) 5.0° 
Vila Real (562 m) 4.4° 
Braganca (692 m) -0.7° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 08:37)

As EMA negativas às *07:00*

*Minho e Douro Litoral
Braga (Merelim): -0.2

*Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro
Bragança:	-1.4
Chaves (Aeródromo): -2.9
Mirandela: -3.4
Miranda do Douro: -0.4

*Beira Litoral, Estremadura e Ribatejo
Arouca:	 -1.5
Alvega: -3.0
Coruche: -1.0


----------



## mocha (14 Nov 2007 às 09:51)

bom dia a todos, ceu limpo 13ºC
ele vem aí


----------



## Kraliv (14 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

Boas,

Mínima baixa esta manhã, com 5,8ºC.


Registo às 09.00:

Temp. 14,8ºC
Humid. 47%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento  - -



Temperatura actual: 17,1ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2007 às 09:54)

Boas, por aqui 19,7ºC
55%HR
1019hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 09:57)

Vince disse:


> As EMA negativas às *07:00*
> 
> *Minho e Douro Litoral
> Braga (Merelim): -0.2
> ...



Pois é Vince não tivemos mínimas muito baixas porque o vento deu cabo de tudo  malandro 

Por aqui noite de muita humidade e céu limpo e assim se mantem hoje.

Tive uma mínima de 10.7ºC não foi mais baixa devido ao vento agora estou com 14.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

Minima de *5,9ºC*

Já tenho 0,2 mm de precipitação este mês 

Mas foi de Nevoeiro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2007 às 10:57)

Bom dia! Hoje por aqui o sol apareceu, mas mesmo assim o céu continua cheio de nuvens, algumas bem negras para os lados de Ponta Delgada, Fajãs, Arrifes e Sete Cidades, mais claro na Lagoa, aqui na Ribeira Chã onde estou agora e Água de Pau.

Frio é quase que não existe, pois a minima foi de 17,4ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam 17,6ºC e 91% de Hr


----------



## CidadeNeve (14 Nov 2007 às 11:18)

Chiça, k frio! 

será k é 2a feira k posso postar fotos daki com neve? hmmm
a ver!


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2007 às 11:28)

Vou deixar aqui uns mapas da previsão para a próxima noite das temperaturas. Muitos utilizadores teem estranhado as minimas baixas que a minha estação tem tido. Até hoje média de mínimas de 6,5ºC 

Onde está a cruz vermelha é a localização aproximada da estação:

Arrefecimento, imagens das 23H e 00H











Aquecimento pela manhã, imagens das 08H e 09H











Acho que as imagens falam por si...


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2007 às 15:59)

Hoje máxima mais baixa desde o verão, *20,8ºC*


----------



## mocha (14 Nov 2007 às 16:18)

eu ca não duvido nada dos valores da tua estação, a moita é bem fria


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2007 às 17:20)

Céu limpo e 11,3ºC.

Mínima mais baixa deste Outono.

Extremos: -1,4ºC / 12,7ºC

Apesar dos valores mínimos até não havia muita geada esta manhã. Está tudo tão seco que até a geada é escassa.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2007 às 18:00)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 11,3ºC.
> 
> Mínima mais baixa deste Outono.
> 
> ...



Apartir de segunda-feira já vou ver essas geadas pessoalmente
Amanha vou a Bragança matricular-me no IPB e alugar quarto


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2007 às 18:11)

MSantos disse:


> Apartir de segunda-feira já vou ver essas geadas pessoalmente
> Amanha vou a Bragança matricular-me no IPB e alugar quarto





Esperamos que na segunda não haja geada, é sinal que há precipitação


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 18:26)

Dan disse:


>



Bela foto Dan.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2007 às 18:36)

Vince disse:


> Bela foto Dan.



Obrigado.

Esperamos agora que em breve se possam tirar umas fotos daqueles fenómenos meteorológicos tão aguardados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2007 às 19:42)

Bom início de noite a todos !
Por cá, os extremos de hoje foram: *8,7 ºC */ *18,9 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *12,9 ºC* e céu limpo com algum vento, o que dificulta a descida da temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2007 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e nada de novo a registar em Faro a mínima desceu aos 9.6ºC e a minha foi de 10.0ºC ainda não foi desta que vi só 2 digitos, nada que a minha previsão no meu blog não prevesse

Temperatura Máxima: 21.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 20:15)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma rica máxima de 18.1ºC agora estou com 13.2ºC 

A pressão está nos 1014hpa  o vento está fraco.

Belas fotos Dan isso é uma amostra de Janeiro é apenas 000.000.3%...


----------



## hurricane (14 Nov 2007 às 20:26)

aqui em leiria o céu está limpo, mas está um frio de rachar!
até agora registei 8 graus, mas tenho a certeza que vai descer mt mais. 

Acham que a temperatura vai descer até quando? e chover lá pra segunda né? espero que caia neve lá para o norte do país!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2007 às 20:38)

hurricane disse:


> aqui em leiria o céu está limpo, mas está um frio de rachar!
> até agora registei 8 graus, mas tenho a certeza que vai descer mt mais.
> 
> Acham que a temperatura vai descer até quando? e chover lá pra segunda né? espero que caia neve lá para o norte do país!



Olá, *hurricane *!
Realmente já estava a faltar-nos um posto de observação em Leiria, já que a RUEMA de Leiria nem sempre é muito fiável, nomeadamente nas máximas.
Esperamos que participes activamente !


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2007 às 21:09)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 7,2 ºc (07h42); Temperatura máxima - 18,3 ºC (13h56); Temperatura actual - 12,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Manhã fresca já com sensação de alguma geada sobre a vegetação (a temperatura junto ao solo desce mais alguns graus durante a noite).*

*Vento e possibilidade de alguma chuva para as regiões do norte no início da próxima semana.*


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2007 às 21:24)

Céu limpo e 5,7ºC por agora.


----------



## chechu (14 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

Aqui ao lado de Paris estavam as 22h30 0.6° !!!

Amanha e que vai ser lindo.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

Bons registos Dan. 
Eu ainda não foi desta que registei uma mínima abaixo de zero, a minha estação ficou no limite, 0,2ºC. 
Neste momento céu limpo e 4,6ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

Boa Noite! Por enquanto tudo calmo, mas esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã pode ser que haja novidades por cá. Mantem-se o alerta.

Valor actual 20,4ºC e 86% de Humidade

O dia hoje foi quente com algum sol - Tmin 17,4ºC Tmax - 25ºC Hmin -75% Hmax - 91%


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2007 às 22:22)

Boa noite!!

Por Gaia, tive uma maxima de *19,8ºC* e neste momento registo *12,1ºC*;
Por este andar, acho que nao vou registar a minima que o IM da po Porto de 4ºC e tambem reparei que a minima do Porto e mais baixa que da Guarda 5ºC


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2007 às 22:27)

Brigantia disse:


> Bons registos Dan.
> Eu ainda não foi desta que registei uma mínima abaixo de zero, a minha estação ficou no limite, 0,2ºC.
> Neste momento céu limpo e 4,6ºC.



Na minha zona a mínima ficou-se pelos -1,2ºC. (o meu sensor está a 1 metro de altura, no meio do quintal). 
O teu não estará numa posição pouco favorável??

Neste momento registo +2,9ºc

Boas noites


----------



## Brigantia (14 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Na minha zona a mínima ficou-se pelos -1,2ºC. (o meu sensor está a 1 metro de altura, no meio do quintal).
> O teu não estará numa posição pouco favorável??
> 
> Neste momento registo +2,9ºc
> ...


O meu sensor está a 2,5m...a localização pode de facto não ser a melhor!!! Espero resolver isso com a nova estação  que vem a caminho
Mas ontem á noite no carro também registava um 1ºC mais baixo nessa zona(perto do rio) relativamente a esta.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Por aqui o dia foi na sua maior parte de ceu limpo com alguns cirrus e cirrustratos na tarde, por agora ceu limpo e a temperatura a descer a bom ritmo.. 15,2ºC
a humidade regressou aos "níveis altos".. ou seja, à normalidade 87%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

Boas. A mínima em minha casa foi de 1,0ºC, a ver se é mesmo esta noite que desço da marca dos 0ºC. No entanto com o carro medi -5,0ºC por volta das 5:45 

A máxima foi de 11,6ºC. Neste momento tenho 4,4ºC, 74% e 1021 hPa, com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 00:55)

9,7ºC em Braga, 9,7 em Melgaço


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 09:12)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 11.0ºC (alta devido ao vento) agora estou com 14.4ºC 

A pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2007 às 09:26)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a acalmia do vento finalmente deixou que a temperatura descesse bem.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,5 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *11,3 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## mocha (15 Nov 2007 às 09:36)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ja ta a arrefecer, lentamente ela la vai descendo, mas ta um pouco ventoso, daí a parecer k ta mais fresco.
ceu limpo, 12ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2007 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 2,1ºC.

Mínima de -1,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2007 às 10:02)

Hoje parece que estava menos frio que ontem.

Temperaturas às 06h00:

Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 13.7° 
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 13.2° 
Sagres (26 m) 12.3° 
Lisbon (105 m) 11.9° 
Montijo (11 m) 10.6° 
Coimbra (179 m) 9.6° 
Portalegre (590 m) 9.2° 
Faro (8 m) 8.9° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 8.3° 
Beja (247 m) 8.2° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 8.1° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 7.7° 
Evora (246 m) 7.1° 
Vila Real (562 m) 6.4° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 5.8° 
Viseu (644 m) 5.1° 
Monte Real (54 m) 4.4° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 3.4° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 2.5° 
Braganca (692 m) 0.2° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Kraliv (15 Nov 2007 às 10:03)

Boas,


A mínima de hoje, 8,9ºC, foi bastante mais elevada do que a de ontem (5,8ºC).



Registo da EMA às 09.00h:

Temp.12,6ºC
Humid. 56%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 14km/h ENE


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2007 às 10:12)

Continuamos com céu limpo na Covilhã, já com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite foi 4.5 graus, exactamente o mesmo valor da noite anterior.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Nov 2007 às 10:50)

Bom dia! Por aqui confirmou-se o mau tempo. Pois durante a noite houve aqui na Lagoa chuva forte e alguma trovoada, foi de notar no entanto a ausencia de vento. Agora o céu encontra-se apenas nublado e o sol brilha com intensidade.

Registei uma minima de 18,4ºC e 16,2 mm de precipitação entre as 17h de ontem e as 8h de hoje


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2007 às 11:26)

por aqui ceu parcialmente nublado 4/8 por cumulos
17,6ºC e 83%HR
1018hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2007 às 12:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio  sigo com 18.2ºC e a mínima foi a mais baixa deste Outono 7.1ºC


----------



## Weatherman (15 Nov 2007 às 15:26)

Por aqui estamos com céu limpo
Temperatura: 16,6ºC
Humidade: 45%
minima 0,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 21:03)

Por aqui foi mais um dia de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma máxima de 18.6ºC agora estou com 12.6ºC 

A pressão está nos 1014hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2007 às 22:07)

Boa noite!!!

Hoje tive uma minima de 10,1ºC (muito mau ) e uma maxima de 18,8ºC e por agora registo 12,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2007 às 22:14)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,4 ºc (07h23); Temperatura máxima - 16,8 ºC (15h06); Temperatura actual - 11,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.


----------



## storm (15 Nov 2007 às 22:19)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura mínima: 7.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 12ºC

As temperaturas estão a descer muito bem, hoje de manha estava cá um frio 

Cumps,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2007 às 22:22)

Boas!

Temp: 11.1ºC
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 39%


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

Por aqui no Norte da Madeira a temperatura desce a bom ritmo para os 14,4ºC, espero um mínima interessante a continuar a descida...
82%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2007 às 23:52)

Por causa do vento a temperatura está um pouco mais alta que ontem à mesma hora. 5,8ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2007 às 00:01)

Boas, por aqui dia frio, céu limpo e vento desagradável

Temperatura Máxima: 19.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Esta noite parece que vai refrescar. Agora estão *6,3ºC*

Quanto às previsões, estão a passar de agradáveis a preocupantes 

Começa a ser chuva e vento a mais a cada run que sai.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2007 às 01:09)

Boa Noite

Por aqui, noite mais fresca que as anteriores, com céu com abertas

15,9ºC e 86% de Hr


----------



## chechu (16 Nov 2007 às 07:29)

Vou para o trabalho e actualemente estao - 4.2°....


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2007 às 07:35)

Devido ao vento moderado a forte so tive 10,4ºC de minima e agora tao 10,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2007 às 07:50)

Temperaturas às 06h00 de hoje:

Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 12.2° 
Montijo (11 m) 10.8° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 10.8° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 10.7° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 10.4° 
Portalegre (590 m) 9.9° 
Sagres (26 m) 9.8° 
Lisbon (105 m) 9.8° 
Coimbra (179 m) 8.9° 
Beja (247 m) 7.9° 
Evora (246 m) 6.7° 
Monte Real (54 m) 6.2° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 6.0° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 5.7° 
Viseu (644 m) 3.5° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 2.6° 
Vila Real (562 m) 2.2° 
Braganca (692 m) -1.9° 

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e -1,6ºC.

Mínima de -3,5ºC (o valor mais baixo deste Outono)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 08:40)

Muito bom dia malta  e um optimo dia trabalho/estudo para todos.

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e agora encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Tive uma mínima alta devido ao vento de 10.3ºC agora estou com 10.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Mago (16 Nov 2007 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

Por aqui registou-se a primeira temperatura negativa deste Outono
Mínima de -1,8ºC na minha estação

Às 9h00 ainda estavam 0ºC

Sigo agora com +0,4ºC
1017hpa


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 09:54)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia!
> Céu limpo e -1,6ºC.
> Mínima de -3,5ºC (o valor mais baixo deste Outono)



Finalmente umas temperaturas de jeito ! 
A EMA do IM em Bragança às 08:00 registava -3.8C.

Coitado do MSantos recém chegado a Bragança vindo do clima ameno de Lisboa


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2007 às 09:58)

boas por aqui ceu pouco nublado 3/8 por cirrustratus e cirrucumulos
17,8ºC
77%HR
1013hpa
min. 13,3ºC


----------



## mocha (16 Nov 2007 às 10:04)

bom dia a todos, um bom fim de semana fresquinho
por aqui ceu com alguns cirrus, sigo com 10ºC


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2007 às 10:09)

Na Covilhã (zona baixa) estão 5 graus e continua o céu limpo. No meu local de observação, a mínima desta noite ficou-se por 2 graus.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Nov 2007 às 10:15)

Boas,



Manhã fresca pela aqui pela _Ravessa_ com mínima de 6,4ºC.



Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 9,1ºC
Humid. 63%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 3,9km/h ENE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2007 às 11:12)

Bom dia! Por cá manhã mais fresca que as anteriores com céu nublado a pouco nublado

Tmin de 13,2ºC com 86% de Hr


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2007 às 11:13)

Mínima mais baixa desde o verão *3,7ºC* 

Agora estão 13,3ºC, ou seja, -4,6ºC que ontem à mesma hora....


----------



## fsl (16 Nov 2007 às 12:08)

Em Oeiras, embora com TEMP ainda amenas, hoje tem cerca de 3º abaixo de ontem.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 12:30)

Eu registei a primeira temperatura abaixo de zero deste Outono, -1.2ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 13:23)

8,3ºC e algumas nuvens altas. Será que hoje vou ter a primeira máxima inferior a 10ºC neste Outono?


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 13:29)

Vince disse:


> Finalmente umas temperaturas de jeito !
> A EMA do IM em Bragança às 08:00 registava -3.8C.
> 
> Coitado do MSantos recém chegado a Bragança vindo do clima ameno de Lisboa



Sim, e vamos ver como será a mínima amanhã 

O INM colocou grande parte da Espanha em alerta amarelo ou laranja por causa dos baixos valores de temperatura.
Algumas cidades espanholas aqui ao lado já tiveram mínimas bem baixas esta manhã (-8ºC em Salamanca e -5ºC em Zamora).


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2007 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> Coitado do MSantos recém chegado a Bragança vindo do clima ameno de Lisboa



Ontem fui a Bragança e já vi uma amostra do que vai ser o meu clima


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2007 às 13:54)

Por aqui, o vento moderado e muito gelido e impede temperatura de subir registo 14,8ºC, a minima hoje vai ser de rachar, mas nada comparada com Bragança


----------



## João Esteves (16 Nov 2007 às 14:24)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje sente-se realmente que está bastante mais fresco do que nos dias anteriores, principalmente aqui por Lx.

Mínimas de:

9.2ºC em Lx (Portela)
4.9ºC em Nisa (a 2ª + baixa este mês, pq registei 4.3ºC em 14/11)

Agora:

Lx   (Portela) : 16.8ºC | 42% | N 5km/h

Nisa(Alentejo): 14.0ºC | 40% | ENE 9km/h 

A próxima noite será ainda mais fria. Talvez consiga um valor interessante de temperatura para Nisa, entre 0º e +2º.
Aqui em Lx, dificilmente baixará a menos do que 5º/6º. É o chamado efeito de "ilha urbana", não é propício a records de mínimas.


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2007 às 16:13)

Aqui também tive finalmente a primeira mínima abaixo de 0ºC da temporada, -2,1ºC às 07:33. A máxima também é notavelmente mais baixa que a de ontem, 8,7ºC às 15:29.

Neste momento tenho 8,4ºC e apenas 26% de humidade com céu praticamente limpo.

Às 14h Trancoso tem apenas 4,6ºC e a Guarda 4,9ºC.

A ver se o IM coloca em alerta amarelo algum distrito devido a temperaturas mínimas baixas.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2007 às 16:41)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,9 ºc (07h25); Temperatura máxima - 14,9 ºC (14h43); Temperatura actual - 13,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

*Vento moderado de Leste ao longo do dia.*


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2007 às 16:54)

Aqui na zona da grande Lisboa  tivémos um dia de ceu nublado por nuvens altas
Ontem fui a Bragança matricular-me no IPB, mas ainda não tenho quarto definitivo algum dos membros de Bragança sabe de alguma coisa...


----------



## CMSAFF (16 Nov 2007 às 17:02)

"Possibilidade de queda de neve nos ponto mais altos da Serra da
Estrela para o final do dia."

Será?


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 17:32)

7,0ºC e algumas nuvens altas a sul. Foi mesmo o primeiro dia com máxima inferior a 10ºC neste Outono.

Extremos: -3,5ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 17:37)

CMSAFF disse:


> "Possibilidade de queda de neve nos ponto mais altos da Serra da
> Estrela para o final do dia."
> 
> Será?



Sim, há alguma possibilidade na 2ª feira, mas a cotas relativamente elevadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 18:50)

Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens altas e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma máxima de 17.6ºC e agora estou com 15.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2007 às 19:01)

Bem, como desce a temperatura hoje... Por cá já vou em 3,6ºC, e a descida está a um ritmo de -2,8ºC/hr. A ver o que nos reserva esta madrugada.



MSantos disse:


> Ontem fui a Bragança matricular-me no IPB, mas ainda não tenho quarto definitivo algum dos membros de Bragança sabe de alguma coisa...



O que não falta são anúncios de quartos para alugar. Mas fala com a associação académica, são eles os que mais te poderão ajudar, e é para isso que eles estão.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

Como está a descer a temperaturaneste momento a minha estação já regista 3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado durante praticamente todo o dia, a mínima foi mais alta do que ontem devido ao vento.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.1ºC


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

Noite mais fria do ano sem duvida nenhuma:

neste momento:

*3.1ºC e 50% HR*


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 19:55)

1,9ºCA descer desta maneira ainda vamos atingir temperaturas negativas antes das 00:00


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2007 às 20:06)

Brigantia disse:


> 1,9ºCA descer desta maneira ainda vamos atingir temperaturas negativas antes das 00:00



Medi -2,5ºC na flor da ponte  ia naquela estrada que passa em frente ao IPB com -1,0ºC e pouco antes de chegar à rotunda o termómetro do meu carro passa logo para -2,0ºC e depois -2,5ºC. É no que dá ter o sensor a uns 30 cm do solo.

Aqui 2,8ºC a subir


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 20:11)

Fil disse:


> Medi -2,5ºC na flor da ponte  ia naquela estrada que passa em frente ao IPB com -1,0ºC e pouco antes de chegar à rotunda o termómetro do meu carro passa logo para -2,0ºC e depois -2,5ºC. É no que dá ter o sensor a uns 30 cm do solo.
> 
> Aqui 2,8ºC a subir



De facto essa zona do rio nestes dias deve ser a que regista temperaturas mais baixas...o Zoelae13 é  que deve estar neste momento a registar a temperatura mais baixa!!!!
Por aqui continua descer, 1,4ºC
Eu Segunta vou tentar saber a mínima que vai ser registada esta noite no IPB (até porque sei que o termómetro das mínimas foi aferido ontem)


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 20:16)

Brigantia disse:


> De facto essa zona do rio nestes dias deve ser a que regista temperaturas mais baixas...o Zoelae13 é  que deve estar neste momento a registar a temperatura mais baixa!!!!
> Por aqui continua descer, 1,4ºC
> Eu Segunta vou tentar saber a mínima que vai ser registada nesta noite no IPB (até porque sei que o termómetro das mínimas foi aferido ontem)



Isso seria muito interessante


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 20:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Por aqui continua descer, 1,4ºC



Eu aqui tenho um valor mais alto, mas mesmo assim já está bem mais baixo que ontem a esta hora.

3,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2007 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui 16,2ºC ceu nublado
nada de chuva ou aguaceiros..
87%HR
1011hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

Boa Noite. Por aqui depois de uma manhã de céu pouco nublado durante a tarde o céu foi-se tornando muito nublado, ficando mesmo encoberto para a noite! Neste momento vão caíndo alguns aguaceiros

Valores de Hj Tmin - 13,2ºC  Tmax - 23,2ºC

Actual - 16,5ºC e 82% de Hr.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Temperatura a descer mas com niveis de humidade nada habituais para esta Lisboa a esta hora. 30-40%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2007 às 21:04)

Sintra ainda regista humidade mais baixa!!! 24%

Temp: 11.5ºC 

Parece que sinto mais frio aqui com 11ºC que em Chaves com 5ºC!


----------



## Zoelae (16 Nov 2007 às 21:16)

Boas noites

Em Espanha às 20h:

Arties (Lleida) 1185m:                       -7,8ºC, H=56%

Nestares-Golf (Cantábria) 875m:          -6,5ºC, H=78%

Molina de Aragon (Guadalarara) 1056m: -5,4ºC, H=27%


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 21:40)

Neste momento 0ºC


----------



## storm (16 Nov 2007 às 21:55)

Boas,

Bombarral(hoje):

Temperatura mínima: 9ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.7ºC

Brigantia, que bela temperatura deve estar bem 

Cumps,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

Em Chaves às 20 horas já estavam -0.7ºC!

Esta noite promete!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

Boa noite a todos !
O céu está limpo e o vento calmo.
A temperatura actual é de *10,1 ºC*.
Os extremos de hoje foram *7,5 ºC* / *17,7 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

Muito bem pessoal, a noite promete! 

Aqui por Melgaço ainda estão 6.2ºC....


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Chaves às 20 horas já estavam -0.7ºC!
> 
> Esta noite promete!




O IM já devia ter colocado o alguns distritos em alerta amarelo...
O de Vila Real de acordo com os critérios por eles estabelecidos penso que até poderia estar em alerta laranja.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

Já chegou a -1ºC, mas agora está em -0,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 22:24)

Brigantia disse:


> O IM já devia ter colocado o alguns distritos em alerta amarelo...
> O de Vila Real de acordo com os critérios por eles estabelecidos penso que até poderia estar em alerta laranja.



Todas as províncias espanholas que fazem fronteira com o norte interior têm os avisos de alerta amarelo para a próxima madrugada.


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

-1.5ºC e 65% HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

Por aqui a temperatura também vai descendo!!!

Agora 15,8ºC e 82% de humidade


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2007 às 23:31)

Senador disse:


> -1.5ºC e 65% HR



Eh lá! Viva Caldelas!!

Cá por Melgaço 4.8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 23:31)

Reparem nas temperaturas ás 22H
Reparem em Carrazêda de Ansiães




Fonte: ©IM


Neste momento em minha casa registo -1,5ºC

Esta noite promete...


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2007 às 23:49)

Por aqui já chegou a -1,9ºC. Cheguei agora da rua e mesmo com -2ºC não há quase geada nenhuma.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2007 às 23:52)

Boa noite
por aqui o ceu mantem-se nublado mas sem qqer chuva 
16ºC
77%HR
Vamos la ver se durante a noite a chuva acaba por aparecer...


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui já chegou a -1,9ºC. Cheguei agora da rua e mesmo com -2ºC não há quase geada nenhuma.





Brigantia disse:


> Neste momento em minha casa registo -1,5ºC
> 
> Esta noite promete...





Senador disse:


> -1.5ºC e 65% HR




Bem mas que temperaturas já so falta a precipitação para começar a cair os primeiros flocos da temporada..
Já agora, são temperaturas normais para este mês aí?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

Rog disse:


> Bem mas que temperaturas já so falta a precipitação para começar a cair os primeiros flocos da temporada..
> Já agora, são temperaturas normais para este mês aí?



Não sou brigantino, mas pelo que sei, neste mês seriam normais temperaturas mínimas de* 2 ºC*.
O mês mais frio (Janeiro) em Bragança tem uma média de mínimas de *0 ºC*, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.
Bragança está a ter anomalias negativas.


----------



## CMSAFF (17 Nov 2007 às 00:10)

Daniel está a interpretar mal o conceito de média, de certeza que a uma média de 2ºC , estão contemplados noites com valores negativos que compensam outras tantas noites com valores acima dos 2ºC. Aliás se fizeres uma média do mês até agora aposto que será bem acima dos 2ºC. 

O valor está de facto abaixo da média, mas "anomalia" parece-me uma palavra muito forte para uma diferença até ver curta.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:14)

Rog disse:


> Bem mas que temperaturas já so falta a precipitação para começar a cair os primeiros flocos da temporada..
> Já agora, são temperaturas normais para este mês aí?



Depende bastante se temos muitos ou poucos dias de chuva. No ano passado tivemos muitos dias de chuva em Novembro e a mínima ficou em 0,0ºC. Mas em Novembros secos podemos ter muitos dias com mínimas negativas e até alguns valores da ordem de -4ºC / -5ºC. Foi o que aconteceu em Novembro de 2001 com uns 16 dias com mínima negativa e alguns valores de -4ºC e -5ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Nov 2007 às 00:15)

CMSAFF disse:


> Daniel está a interpretar mal o conceito de média, de certeza que a uma média de 2ºC , estão contemplados noites com valores negativos que compensam outras tantas noites com valores acima dos 2ºC. Aliás se fizeres uma média do mês até agora aposto que será bem acima dos 2ºC.
> 
> O valor está de facto abaixo da média, mas "anomalia" parece-me uma palavra muito forte para uma diferença até ver curta.



É possivel encontrar alguns registos negativos interessantes como o exemplo de 30-11-1980 em que a temperatura desceu aos -5,3ºC na cidade de Bragança.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:18)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não sou brigantino, mas pelo que sei, neste mês seriam normais temperaturas mínimas de* 2 ºC*.
> O mês mais frio (Janeiro) em Bragança tem uma média de mínimas de *0 ºC*, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> Bragança está a ter anomalias negativas.



A média mínima de Novembro é um pouco mais alta, mas em Novembros secos pode ser da ordem dos 2ºC ou até menos.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:19)

Brigantia disse:


> É possivel encontrar alguns registos negativos interessantes como o exemplo de 30-11-1980 em que a temperatura desceu aos -5,3ºC na cidade de Bragança.



Também o valor de -5,2ºC no dia 11 de Novembro de 2001.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Nov 2007 às 00:28)

Dan disse:


> Também o valor de -5,2ºC no dia 11 de Novembro de 2001.



Será que hoje vamos ter valores negativos dessa ordem?!!!
Neste momento -1,6ºC...parece que está a estabilizar.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que hoje vamos ter valores negativos dessa ordem?!!!
> Neste momento -1,6ºC...parece que está a estabilizar.



Complicado não é é preciso é que a humidade e o vento ajudem  mas pode nem ser em Bragança Carrazeda de Ansiães já vai á frente 

Por aqui tou com 12.0ºC por causa do vento  se não já tinha uns 9.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:32)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que hoje vamos ter valores negativos dessa ordem?!!!
> Neste momento -1,6ºC...parece que está a estabilizar.



Eu ontem por esta hora tinha uns 3 ou 4ºC agora estou com -2,3ºC. Mal será se não desce mais uns 2 ou 3ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:43)

Caiu para -2,8ºC. Esta madrugada pode ter uma mínima ainda mais baixa que em 2001.


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

Despeço-me com 3,4ºC e 33% de humidade 

No fundo do vale do Minho já está a gear...


----------



## Fernando (17 Nov 2007 às 00:53)

Neste momento em Zamora, a alguns quilometros de Bragança, estão exactamente -8ºC....

Aqui pela Polónia a neve começa a fartar... Agora percebo porque os nativos daqui não gostam de neve... Pouco tempo depois de nevar as grandes cidades ficam transformadas em lamaçais.. Hoje a máxima foi -2º e esta semana a temperatura raramente superou os 0ºC...


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2007 às 01:15)

Brigantia disse:


> Reparem nas temperaturas ás 22H
> Reparem em Carrazêda de Ansiães
> 
> 
> ...



Umas descem, outras sobem.
Às 23:00 destaca-se Chaves (Aeródromo) com -4.6C






Vamos lá a ver o que a madrugada reserva.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2007 às 01:26)

Em Espanha já há uma localidade abaixo dos -10, é Molina de Aragon (Guadalajara) com -11,2ºC (às 00h) a 1056metros de altitude, mas muitas estão prestes a atingir a marca dos -10ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2007 às 02:09)

Zoelae disse:


> Em Espanha já há uma localidade abaixo dos -10, é Molina de Aragon (Guadalajara) com -11,2ºC (às 00h) a 1056metros de altitude, mas muitas estão prestes a atingir a marca dos -10ºC.



Correcção...já vai em -14,7ºC...!
Dá p congelar uns quilinhos de xixa!


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2007 às 03:57)

Em Espanha, às 3h:

Polientes-Casyc (Cantábria) 720m: -10,0ºC

Molina de Aragon (Guadalarara) 1056m: -13,5ºC

Teruel 900m: -10,2ºC

Calamocha (Teruel) 890m: -11,5ºC

Daroca (Zaragoza) 779m :-10ºC

Xinzo de Limia (Ourense) 600m: -9,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (17 Nov 2007 às 08:04)

Bons dias, hoje mínima de -5,6ºC
Neste momento -4,8ºC e céu limpo.


Impressionantes as mínimas de Lamas de Mouro(-9,6ºC), Mirandela(-9,4ºC), Chaves(-8,4ºC) e de Miranda do Douro(-8ºC).


----------



## chechu (17 Nov 2007 às 08:13)

Aqui tive uma minima de - 5.8°.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 08:17)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e agora encontra-se com muita nuvem alta.

Tive uma mínima de 8.6ºC  agora estou com 9.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa  o vento está fraco.

Venha ela  o estranho é que a pressão está um pouco alta.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2007 às 08:27)

Mínima de *2,6ºC* 

Fiquei perto da minima do ano 2,4ºC de Janeiro

Normal mínimas tão baixas com iso 850 a rondar os 7ºC, algum vento e neblusidade ?!?!?

No norte então foram temperaturas doidas


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 08:28)

As 07 UTC Mirandela registava -9,6ºC, Chaves -9,2ºC e Bragança -7,7ºC. Poderão ser recordes para um mês de Novembro. Pelo menos são os valores mais baixos de todo o ano de 2007.

Aqui em casa chegou a -7,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 08:47)

Em Outubro estava assim.





Esta manhã assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 08:47)

Dan disse:


> As 07 UTC Mirandela registava -9,6ºC, Chaves -9,2ºC e Bragança -7,7ºC. Poderão ser recordes para um mês de Novembro. Pelo menos são os valores mais baixos de todo o ano de 2007.
> 
> Aqui em casa chegou a -7,5ºC.



Execelentes fotos 

Dan tá tudo aqui http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia...-mes-de-novembro-2007-a-1462-3.html#post46907


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia, malta!!!

Gaia, minima de 7,0ºC e neste momento 11,3ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 10:52)

Embora tenham sido os valores de temperatura mais baixos de todo o ano, provavelmente até nem provocaram grandes danos. No entanto, este aviso parece-me um pouco tardio.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 11:05)

Pois Dan agora é que se lembram


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 11:23)

Por aki tenho *13,4ºC*

PS: Kando e que caem os primeiros flocos de neve na Serra da Estrela??


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 11:28)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Por aki tenho *13,4ºC*
> 
> PS: Kando e que caem os primeiros flocos de neve na Serra da Estrela??



Em principio será na segunda nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela isto segundo os modelos.

Mas na minha opnião será em mais locais  e em brutas quantidades...os modelos andam perdidos de todo.


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 11:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em principio será na segunda nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela isto segundo os modelos.
> 
> Mas na minha opnião será em mais locais  e em brutas quantidades...os modelos andam perdidos de todo.



ok.. muito obrigado


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2007 às 12:05)

Reparem na evolução da Humidade Relativa nas Penhas Douradas, representativa de zonas mais elevadas das regiões montanhosas:


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 12:08)

Zoelae disse:


> Reparem na evolução da Humidade Relativa nas Penhas Douradas, representativa de zonas mais elevadas das regiões montanhosas:



Sim é perfeitmanete normal o vento vem de Espanha logo é muito seco  na segunda já ficam enterrados em neve depois já chegam aos 100% de humidade.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 12:20)

É também resultado de uma forte inversão térmica. Penhas Douradas registava, às 10 horas, o valor mais elevado de temperatura e o valor mais baixo de humidade de todas as estações da Beira Interior.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2007 às 12:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim é perfeitmanete normal o vento vem de Espanha logo é muito seco  na segunda já ficam enterrados em neve depois já chegam aos 100% de humidade.





Não é por causa disso.

Em noites anticiclónicas, se não houver vento ocorre a descida do ar mais denso (frio e húmido) para as depressões, este força o ar seco e quente a subir para as partes mais altas, por isso é que há inversão térmica. A humidade relativa vai subindo ao longo da noite nas depressões, mas nas montanhas vai descendo e nestas a temperatura desce pouco ao longo da noite. Durante o dia, com a agitação do ar pelo calor do sol, o fenómeno desaparece.


----------



## BARROS (17 Nov 2007 às 12:32)

Acreditem-se quiser, mais no centro-sul do Brasil, em plena primavera, ainda está a se registrar temperaturas de inverno. No começo do mês, tivemos *+3°C* e geada em São Joaquim, a 1.400m de altitude, a cidade mais fria do Brasil. Aqui em São Paulo, tivemos 13°C na última madrugada, e esta é, a última massa de ar frio que sentiremos no ano. A tendência agora é de frentes frias, que provocam chuvas, mas não derrubam tanto a temperatura. O frio só deve voltar agora no final de Abril.

Aqui as frentes frias e as massas de ar frio chegam da Antártida, através da Argentina e Chile. E aí em Portugal? Pelos modelos de previsão que vejo, elas parecem vir dos mares do norte no sentido Europa-Estados Unidos... é assim mesmo ou tem alguma outra rota de frente fria?


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 12:50)

BARROS disse:


> Acreditem-se quiser, mais no centro-sul do Brasil, em plena primavera, ainda está a se registrar temperaturas de inverno. No começo do mês, tivemos *+3°C* e geada em São Joaquim, a 1.400m de altitude, a cidade mais fria do Brasil. Aqui em São Paulo, tivemos 13°C na última madrugada, e esta é, a última massa de ar frio que sentiremos no ano. A tendência agora é de frentes frias, que provocam chuvas, mas não derrubam tanto a temperatura. O frio só deve voltar agora no final de Abril.
> 
> Aqui as frentes frias e as massas de ar frio chegam da Antártida, através da Argentina e Chile. E aí em Portugal? Pelos modelos de previsão que vejo, elas parecem vir dos mares do norte no sentido Europa-Estados Unidos... é assim mesmo ou tem alguma outra rota de frente fria?



Sim, normalmente avançam de oeste, noroeste ou de norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2007 às 12:54)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o dia está a ser fresco, embora a temperatura esteja a subir a bom ritmo.
Curiosamente, hoje estou a ter uma temperatura diurna superior à de Lisboa. 
De qualquer maneira, a temperatura mínima registada foi de *6,0 ºC*.
O céu está muito nublado e estão *16,1 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## martinus (17 Nov 2007 às 13:02)

O site do IM está agora a prever -5 C. para Braga esta noite... Na noite anterior indicou -5.1 em Merelim, na periferia da cidade. Eu pensava que Braga praticamente nunca chegava a estes valores. Há algum registo histórico de temperaturas deste calibre em Braga?


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 13:12)

martinus disse:


> O site do IM está agora a prever -5 C. para Braga esta noite... Na noite anterior indicou -5.1 em Merelim, na periferia da cidade. Eu pensava que Braga praticamente nunca chegava a estes valores. Há algum registo histórico de temperaturas deste calibre em Braga?



Desde 1941, Braga tem uma mínima absoluta de -6,3ºC (2/1/1995).

Tem também um valor de -5,4ºC em 2/3/2001.


----------



## martinus (17 Nov 2007 às 13:14)

Obrigado! Não conhecia esses dados. Isto é mais fresco do que o pessoal algumas vezes pensa. Mesmo assim, estamos perto dos valores mais baixos conhecidos e isso não deixa de ser notável.


----------



## Senador (17 Nov 2007 às 13:15)

Na minha estação em Caldelas, atingiu os -5.0ºC certos. deviam ser umas 6h30, hora que eu cheguei a casa. Muito frio mas seco, pois a camada de geada que havia não era das maiores.


----------



## mocha (17 Nov 2007 às 13:35)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui o ceu ja ta a nublar como a gente gosta,, temperatura 12ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 13:37)

Tenho ceu limpo, o vento acalmou e registo *17,2ºC*.. Por volta das 15h a temperatura desce muito rapidamente


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 13:52)

martinus disse:


> Obrigado! Não conhecia esses dados. Isto é mais fresco do que o pessoal algumas vezes pensa. Mesmo assim, estamos perto dos valores mais baixos conhecidos e isso não deixa de ser notável.



Deve ter sido certamente o valor mais baixo para um mês de Novembro.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 13:59)

O frio já ninguem o manda embora  vai nevar em locais onde menos se espera  vamos ter mais uma noite de recordes.


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 14:14)

Brutal as temperaturas mínimas em todo o Norte do País...

Cá por Melgaço registei -1.6ºC.


----------



## CMSAFF (17 Nov 2007 às 14:14)

Falam em cotas acima dos 1400 mts para segunda e terça, isso compreende alguns locais para além da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 14:16)

CMSAFF disse:


> Falam em cotas acima dos 1400 mts para segunda e terça, isso compreende alguns locais para além da Serra da Estrela.



Isso é o que os modelos ditam mas a realidade é outra


----------



## CMSAFF (17 Nov 2007 às 14:19)

Então qual é a realidade mais espectável?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 14:23)

CMSAFF disse:


> Então qual é a realidade mais espectável?



Eu não vou falar em cotas mas acho que vai haver muitos sitios que vão ver neve quando menos esperam  tambem pode ser água/neve...

Provavelmente 800 metros para cima depende das temperaturas de hoje.


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 14:35)

Toda esta situação está a intrigar-me quanto baste...
Por mais que olhe para as análises dos modelos não entendo a razão de tanto frio. 

Não temos temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC a 850hPa







Os ventos nem sequer são do quadrante Norte...







E estamos quase a bater recordes de temperatura mínima absoluta em Braga...






Só tenho uma explicação plausível para este frio que é a humidade neste momento ser baixíssima, por exemplo aqui em Melgaço neste momento a HR é de 27%!!


.


----------



## martinus (17 Nov 2007 às 14:43)

Sim, o ar em Braga estava muito seco. Fui deitar-me pela 2.00 e antes de ir espreitei bem pela janela a ver se via sinais de geada. Não vi nada e pensei que tinha que ser por causa da secura uma vez que o frio sentia-se e o IM já estava a dar temperaturas negativas há horas.


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 14:43)

Destaque também para os -11.5ºC atingidos em Xinzo de Lima bem perto da fronteira portuguesa...









E os -14ºC em Molina de Aragón







.


----------



## squidward (17 Nov 2007 às 14:56)

Por aqui céu bastante Nublado/encoberto, e Frio 13ºC 

Isto tá mudar finalmente!!!


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 14:57)

Tive uma maxima de 17,2ºC e agr registo 16,2ºC


----------



## squidward (17 Nov 2007 às 14:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não vou falar em cotas mas acho que vai haver muitos sitios que vão ver neve quando menos esperam  tambem pode ser água/neve...
> 
> Provavelmente 800 metros para cima depende das temperaturas de hoje.



Secalhar se tivessemos em Janeiro, era capaz de Nevar por aqui outra vez


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2007 às 15:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não vou falar em cotas mas acho que vai haver muitos sitios que vão ver neve quando menos esperam  tambem pode ser água/neve...
> 
> Provavelmente 800 metros para cima depende das temperaturas de hoje.



Isso é que era fixolas!!! teria neve no meu jardim la no norte!!!

O meteofree insiste na sleet la pa minha terriola (794m)! A ver vamos! Mas ca para mim nevará acima dos 1200m a norte e uns 1600 na Estrela! A ver vamos!


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2007 às 15:14)

Minho disse:


> Toda esta situação está a intrigar-me quanto baste...
> Por mais que olhe para as análises dos modelos não entendo a razão de tanto frio.
> 
> Não temos temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC a 850hPa
> ...



Pois é Minho, a baixíssima humidade relativa aliada à alta pressão atmosférica, ao vento fraco de leste parece ser o responsável por estas amplitudes térmicas elevadas e temperaturas mínimas tão baixas, tendo também em conta a época do ano em que nos encontramos e o relevo, quer os vales portugueses quer a meseta rodeada por montanhas proporcionam condições para a acumulação de ar frio à superfície, apesar da temperatura a 850hPa.


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 15:32)

Boas. A noite foi mesmo gelada, mas em minha casa registei uns pífios -4,2ºC de mínima. Mas fora de minha casa a realidade foi outra, por volta das 5:50 quando me dirigia para o trabalho registei -10ºC junto ao IPB e -11,5ºC na zona mais baixa da cidade:






Hoje portanto bateram-se numerosos records para novembro, quem diria depois daquele inicio de mês... 

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC, e uma máxima momentânea de 10,2ºC. A humidade também está baixíssima por cá, apenas 23%.

Interessante ver como os media sequer falam das mínimas de hoje. Mas percebe-se, em Portugal só faz frio quando o frio mais a sério chega a Lisboa. Depois fazem o ridiculo de vir cá fazer reportagens com temperaturas absolutamente normais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2007 às 15:42)

Pois é FIL! Tens toda a razão! Em Chaves acredito que se superaram e bem os -9.2ºC, pois a estaçãoe do IM fica no aerodromo, acredito que junto ao rio a temperatura foi ainda mais baixa!


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 16:00)

Ta a descer a bom ritmo *14,7ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 16:23)

Fil disse:


> Hoje portanto bateram-se numerosos records para novembro, quem diria depois daquele inicio de mês...
> 
> Interessante ver como os media sequer falam das mínimas de hoje. Mas percebe-se, em Portugal só faz frio quando o frio mais a sério chega a Lisboa. Depois fazem o ridiculo de vir cá fazer reportagens com temperaturas absolutamente normais.



Segundo vi referido no meteored, algumas localidades de Castela e Leão bateram os respectivos recordes de máxima e mínima este mês. Em Portugal poderá ter acontecido o mesmo em algum lugar. Pelo menos hoje estabeleceram-se novos mínimos absolutos para um mês de Novembro em várias localidades.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 16:26)

Fil disse:


> Boas. A noite foi mesmo gelada, mas em minha casa registei uns pífios -4,2ºC de mínima. Mas fora de minha casa a realidade foi outra, por volta das 5:50 quando me dirigia para o trabalho registei -10ºC junto ao IPB e -11,5ºC na zona mais baixa da cidade:



Esse valor foi registado junto ao rio?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2007 às 16:26)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura máxima foi de *16,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *12,9 ºC *e o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 16:29)

Sempre a descer *13,7ºC*


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 16:34)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor foi registado junto ao rio?



Não, foi junto ao hotel São Lázaro. Infelizmente não há uma estrada que passe junto ao rio para o meu carro lá passar 

Gostava de saber que temperaturas se terão atingido em aldeias situadas em "buracos", tipo Varge ou Selas por exemplo. Uma colega do trabalho disse-me que em Grandais estavam -11ºC (termómetro do carro também), mas não conheço em que condição topográfica se encontra essa aldeia. Pena hoje não ter ido ninguém ao meu trabalho de Gimonde, lá o rio deve ter congelado.

A temperatura também já se encontra em descida por aqui, 8,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Nov 2007 às 17:06)

Max: 18,3ºC
Min: 8,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 17:17)

Ceu pouco nublado, e ta a entrar muita nublusidade vinda do mar.... temp: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Weatherman (17 Nov 2007 às 17:19)

neste momento 9.4ºC
min. -3.5ºC
máx. 14.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 17:44)

*10,6ºC* vai ser uma minima altamente gelada em todo o pais


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2007 às 18:02)

Boas,
Por aqui finalmente a manhã foi de chuva por vezes forte
a tarde está de ceu pouco nublado ou limpo
16,9ºC
83%HR
1011hpa
9,9mm/m2 (acumulado desde as 0h)
min 15,6ºC
max 23,4ºC


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 18:09)

Em Melgaço, 6.4ºC, 32% de HR


----------



## jPdF (17 Nov 2007 às 18:09)

Em Sobreira Formosa a minima foi de 2.4ºC
Agora esta a descer para uma noite que se avizinha muito fria, espero descer finalmente aos negativos...
Sigo com 5.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2007 às 18:11)

Depois da minima muito baixa tive *14,6ºC* de máxima. *Menos 6,2ºC* que a 2ª maxima mais baixa desde o verão 

Hoje queria mesmo era chegar aos ZERO.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2007 às 18:55)

Por aqui ao contrário do que se previa a chuva foi quase nula, apenas caíu durante a noite. O dia foi de céu nublado com boas abertas alternando com periodos de muito nublado.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 14,7ºC Tmax23,5ºC Hmin 71% Hmax 88% 

Precipitação (últimas 24 horas) - 3,6 mm

Actual -19,8ºC e 85% Hr


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2007 às 19:02)

Fil disse:


> Interessante ver como os media sequer falam das mínimas de hoje. Mas percebe-se, em Portugal só faz frio quando o frio mais a sério chega a Lisboa. Depois fazem o ridiculo de vir cá fazer reportagens com temperaturas absolutamente normais.



É verdade. E é triste. Se tivermos 2Cº ou 3Cº em Lisboa, os Media enchem-se de notícias sobre o frio. É uma triste realidade do país centralista que temos, nesta área, como em muitas outras.

Acabei de enviar alguma informação para várias redacções de comunicação social. Não é que adiante alguma coisa, mas pelo menos ficamos com a certeza de que não é por simples desconhecimento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2007 às 19:09)

boas ppl! estou de volta isto porque está a chegar a estação do ano que mais gosto.. inverno :P

bem por aqui 7 graus  ceu limpo! acredito que hoje chegamos aos 0 DD

Montezinho ja vai com -1 as 19 horas e campea uma povoaçao no alto espinho na serra do marao vai com 0!


alguem faz ideia da  cidade/vila mais fria do país? (neste momento)

aposto em carrazeda de ansiaes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

Vince disse:


> É verdade. E é triste. Se tivermos 2Cº ou 3Cº em Lisboa, os Media enchem-se de notícias sobre o frio. É uma triste realidade do país centralista que temos, nesta área, como em muitas outras.
> 
> Acabei de enviar alguma informação para várias redacções de comunicação social. Não é que adiante alguma coisa, mas pelo menos ficamos com a certeza de que não é por simples desconhecimento.



Muito bem Vince, mas que temperaturas bastante baixas no Norte em pleno Novembro, se fosse aqui no Algarve morriam todos 

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas aparências do sol.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.8ºC


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 19:44)

Vince disse:


> Acabei de enviar alguma informação para várias redacções de comunicação social. Não é que adiante alguma coisa, mas pelo menos ficamos com a certeza de que não é por simples desconhecimento.



Boa iniciativa Vince 
Como não somos a AP nem a LUSA provavelmente não vão ligar


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 19:53)

Malta hoje estejam atentos porque eu acho que vai haver umas novidades no Jornal da Noite da SIC relativo á meteorologia (apresentação) mas posso estar errado mas estejam atentos 

Mas se não houver novidades não me batam


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boas ppl! estou de volta isto porque está a chegar a estação do ano que mais gosto.. inverno :P
> 
> bem por aqui 7 graus  ceu limpo! acredito que hoje chegamos aos 0 DD
> 
> ...



Bemvindo de volta 

Mas como sabes a temperatura em Montesinho e Campeã?


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2007 às 20:42)

Por aqui pela mha zona, já tenho 8,2ºC..A temperatura mais baixa para esta hora que tenho dos ultimos tempos!Será que hoje podemos ter temperaturas da mma ordem d ontem?


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Nov 2007 às 20:46)

Ola a todos! POr aki a minima foi certamente negativa, embora nao possa confirmar. O termometro k normalmente deve ser o mais quente da covilhã  registou 1ºC! a julgar pela camada de geada k tinha no carro as 2 da manha, certamente assim o foi... 
Mas pelo menos para aqui, esta noite será certamente mais fria! temos de momento já 6 graus e hj vou ao bowling, k é juntinho ao zezere, ond as temperaturas xegam a ser 5 graus mais baixas k aki na cidade!!! s o carro n pegar, enfim, peço ajuda ao serrano ou ao spirit!!! lol

agora, falemos de minimas, o spirit registou 16 graus negativos na estaçao dele! certamente alguma rajada de vento... era bom k n tivesse sido, pk assim ganhava a covilhã... lol. guio m pela estaçao dele já k a EMA da covilhã nao funciona ha kuase uma semana! 

Por ultimo, todos os olhares ai pra cova da beira na segunda, espero eu, pk tou optimista como o mario barros, e akredito na neve acima dos 800 metros. esperemos k o windchill ajude a isso e terça fike em casa por causa do nevao! 
ABRAÇO e agasalhem-se!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2007 às 20:47)

Sic Agora!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

e vao 4 GRAUS 

fil passo por este site a avaliar pla tempratura do site e por o termometro que tenho la fora bate certo! 
e pena que o site tenha spyware mas isso e outro assunto, com um bom anti-spyware eliminas os cookies maliciosos :P

aki vai!



http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2737416&la=1


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 20:58)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola a todos! POr aki a minima foi certamente negativa, embora nao possa confirmar. O termometro k normalmente deve ser o mais quente da covilhã  registou 1ºC! a julgar pela camada de geada k tinha no carro as 2 da manha, certamente assim o foi...
> Mas pelo menos para aqui, esta noite será certamente mais fria! temos de momento já 6 graus e hj vou ao bowling, k é juntinho ao zezere, ond as temperaturas xegam a ser 5 graus mais baixas k aki na cidade!!! s o carro n pegar, enfim, peço ajuda ao serrano ou ao spirit!!! lol
> 
> agora, falemos de minimas, o spirit registou 16 graus negativos na estaçao dele! certamente alguma rajada de vento... era bom k n tivesse sido, pk assim ganhava a covilhã... lol. guio m pela estaçao dele já k a EMA da covilhã nao funciona ha kuase uma semana!
> ...



Em que página estão os dados do Spirit?

Contamos convosco (pessoal da Covilhã) para as primeiras imagens de neve em Portugal da temporada 



Tiagofsky disse:


> Sic Agora!



Que disseram? Eu já só vi mesmo mesmo no fim!


----------



## CMPunk (17 Nov 2007 às 21:03)

*Seguimento em Faro!*

Temperatura: 15º
Vento: 10km/h Norte
Pressão: 1017.9 mb
Humidade: 63%


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 21:05)

Gaia, *8.7ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2007 às 21:10)

Aqui a temperatura está a subir! 

Temp: 11.4ºC
Pressão: 1019 hpa
Humidade: 26%


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Nov 2007 às 21:22)

Fil disse:


> Em que página estão os dados do Spirit?
> 
> Contamos convosco (pessoal da Covilhã) para as primeiras imagens de neve em Portugal da temporada
> 
> ...


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Nov 2007 às 21:31)

Fil disse:


> Em que página estão os dados do Spirit?
> 
> 
> http://stationcovilha.com.sapo.pt/  estao aki!


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2007 às 21:36)

É incrível! Carrazeda de Ansães estava às 20h com -5,7ºC.

Esta vila fica num planalto, a cerca de 750m de altitude, numa plataforma com um ligeiro declive para leste, no google earth parece haver muitos lameiros em redor. Esse planalto é limitado a sul pelo Rio Douro, leste - rio Sabor e Vale da Vilariça, oeste - rio Tua, e a norte - depressão a Mirandela, esse planalto tem continuidade a nordeste com a serra de Bornes (1200m).


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

tenho uma duvida! não quero estragar o frenesim relacionado com temperaturas tao baixas, mas será que o que registam as estaçoes não tem a ver com acumulação de gelo nos termómetros, o que leva a que indiquem valores muito mais baixos do que os da temperatura do ar? pergunto isto porque o meu termometro, se ganhar gelo, marca uma temperatura muito mais baixa do que se n tiver gelo (por exemplo, se a seguir o limpar). Pergunto por completo desconhecimento! 

cumprimentos!


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 22:12)

Registo *7,8ºC*, ainda vou ter a minima do dia  antes da 00h00


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 22:16)

Zoelae disse:


> É incrível! Carrazeda de Ansães estava às 20h com -5,7ºC.
> 
> Esta vila fica num planalto, a cerca de 750m de altitude, numa plataforma com um ligeiro declive para leste, no google earth parece haver muitos lameiros em redor. Esse planalto é limitado a sul pelo Rio Douro, leste - rio Sabor e Vale da Vilariça, oeste - rio Tua, e a norte - depressão a Mirandela, esse planalto tem continuidade a nordeste com a serra de Bornes (1200m).



Sem dúvida a estação mais estranha de todas as estações do IM. Aposto que até às 00h a temperatura vai subir, quiçá até fica positiva, e depois volta a descer novamente.



CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola!
> 
> estão na pagina que ele costuma ter nos posts dele! ja ta confirmo! se houver neve, trago a para cá pro meteopt!!! já agora, acreditas na possibilidade de neve a 800mt de altitude?



Não  A neve vai cair bem acima disso, o IM assinala 1400 m e eu acho que vai ser mais ou menos por aí. Se queres apanhar neve, definitivamente vais ter que pegar no carro.



CidadeNeve disse:


> http://stationcovilha.com.sapo.pt/  estao aki!



Foi erro do software, marca a mínima às 17:41. Também me acontecia isso quando usava o VWS.



CidadeNeve disse:


> tenho uma duvida! não quero estragar o frenesim relacionado com temperaturas tao baixas, mas será que o que registam as estaçoes não tem a ver com acumulação de gelo nos termómetros, o que leva a que indiquem valores muito mais baixos do que os da temperatura do ar? pergunto isto porque o meu termometro, se ganhar gelo, marca uma temperatura muito mais baixa do que se n tiver gelo (por exemplo, se a seguir o limpar). Pergunto por completo desconhecimento!
> 
> cumprimentos!



É precisamente para evitar situações como essas que os termómetros ficam colocados dentro de um abrigo. Nunca se deve colocar um termómetro a céu aberto, pois aí a mínima será sempre inferior à real.


----------



## filipept (17 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

Boas,

Por aqui vou neste momento com 3.7º (tendencia para descer), a pressão de 1019hpa e 39%hr. A minha minima de hoje foi de -2.5
Para esta madrugada espera-se que a minima ainda seja mais baixa... a ver vamos


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2007 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo
14,9ºC
90%HR
1013hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2007 às 22:42)

Bom eu sou de certeza aquele que tem a temperatura mais elevada de todos os membros do Meteopt

Neste momento sigo com 18,7ºC  e o céu está muito nublado ,mas não chove


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2007 às 22:52)

Eu sigo com 15.3ºC neste momento quer subir


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 22:57)

Eu registo a mesma temperatura minima do dia *7,0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o céu está pouco nublado, o vento calmo e estão *10,7 ºC*.
Espero que haja uma inversão térmica aqui, esta noite, para que eu tenha uma temperatura mínima mesmo boa.
Já se nota que a humidade está a aumentar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2007 às 23:03)

e vao 2 graus...ceu limpo minima mais baixa deste mes ja foi batida!


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 23:04)

3.5ºC em Melgaço...


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 23:06)

Carrazeda segue bem à frente nesta corrida....


----------



## squidward (17 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

estão 11ºC, espera-se uma minima de 9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Agora Aqui 18ºC e 80% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2007 às 23:55)

Minho disse:


> Carrazeda segue bem à frente nesta corrida....



Carrazeda já vai nos -7ºC, Chaves -3.9ºC... Mirandela -4.3ºC Miranda -4.1ºC Impressionante!!!


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

Primeiras nuvens começam a surgir..
actual: 15ºC 94%HR

23h15





comparando com o das 21h30


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 00:04)

Actividade electrica incluida, esperemos é que ainda chegue alguma trovoada por cá...


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 00:08)

Nao tive minima de 7ºC (atingidos de manha) mas sim *6,6ºC* (atingidos antes das 00h00) Neste momento 6,5ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:12)

Flaviense, a tua escrita não tá concordante com a tua imagem


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 00:13)

Parece que hoje está um pouco mais frio que ontem a esta hora.
-3,2ºC por agora.


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 00:13)

Bgc disse:


> Flaviense, a tua escrita não tá concordante com a tua imagem



A imagem e sobre as temperaturas as 21horas...e a escrita e sobre as temperatura as 22 horas


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:15)

Sorry about that.

Dan, tas onde exactamente? Eu, Cruzamento de Nogueira.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:15)

Bgc disse:


> Flaviense, a tua escrita não tá concordante com a tua imagem



A imagem tem dados anteriores aos que eu vi no sitio do IM! A descrição é update da imagem!!!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:16)

O meu carro marcou agora -4ºC (Alto das Cantarias, Bragança)


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 00:23)

Dan disse:


> Parece que hoje está um pouco mais frio que ontem a esta hora.
> -3,2ºC por agora.



Está de facto um pouco mais baixa que ontem a esta hora.
Neste momento -2.2ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:25)

Carrazeda On Fire!! -7.8 há 1h25min atrás!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:25)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...nal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=11&tipoObs=temp

-7.8ºC em Carrazeda, -6ºC Mirandela, -5ºC Chaves as 23 horas!

Será quevamos superar as minimas de ontem???


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 00:25)

No norte vão se estabelecer novos recordes de novo quem sabe -12ºC


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 00:26)

*Seguimento em Faro!!*

*Temperatura:* 15º
*Pressão:* 1017.9 mb
*Vento:* 8km/h
*Humidade:* 51%

*Observações:*

É incrivel, a temperatura já á muitas horas que nao desce, fica sempre nos 15º.
O vento está fraco, depois de uma manha e tarde com vento moderado.
É pena nao fazer muito frio.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 200*

Flaviense, I hope so!


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 00:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...nal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=11&tipoObs=temp
> 
> -7.8ºC em Carrazeda, -6ºC Mirandela, -5ºC Chaves as 23 horas!
> 
> Será quevamos superar as minimas de ontem???



Eu pensava que a madrugada de Domingo seria menos fria que a de Sábado, mas agora já não digo nada.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

é incrível, não sei o que se passa hoje em Carrazeda, deve ter a ver com as condições bioclimáticas da zona, vegetação e relevo.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:32)

Tou capaz de pegar no carro e ir a Carrazeda


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 00:35)

Carrazeda costuma apresentar este comportamento. É sempre a estação que arrefece mais cedo, mas depois também estagna mais cedo que as restantes. Bragança tem normalmente um comportamento inverso. Começa a arrefecer bem mais tarde, mas depois “acelera” um pouco no final da madrugada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:35)

Dan disse:


> Eu pensava que a madrugada de Domingo seria menos fria que a de Sábado, mas agora já não digo nada.



Pois é! Mesmo aqui em Sintra tou prestes a superar a mínima de ontem que foi de 9.0ºC, estou neste momento com 9.1ºC! 

Com maxima de 7ºC para Bragança para segunda com vento forte vai implicar mta sensação de frio!!!  Preparem-se!!!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

Dan disse:


> Carrazeda costuma apresentar este comportamento. É sempre a estação que arrefece mais cedo, mas depois também estagna mais cedo que as restantes. Bragança tem normalmente um comportamento inverso. Começa a arrefecer bem mais tarde, mas depois “acelera” um pouco no final da madrugada.




Neste momento parece estar a estagnar, pelo menos nesta zona da cidade.
-2,1ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

Bgc disse:


> Tou capaz de pegar no carro e ir a Carrazeda



Quase de certeza que aqui perto da cidade existem locais que estão já a registar valores iguais ou mais baixos que esse valor de Carrazeda. Não esquecer que a estação meteorológica de Bragança fica no topo de uma colina, ou seja, muito pouco favorável à acumulação de ar frio.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/local/POXX0038?from=search_city


Bragança: -3º e humi// a 49% !!


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

A noite passada registei a mínima mais baixa do ano: -6,8ºC.

Neste momento ja vamos com -4,2ºC nesta zona da cidade.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

Onde é exactamente a estação de Bragança?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

Deve-se seguir o Minho com atenção! Lamas ja estava com -5.9 as 22 horas! Braga também ja estava negativa assim como terras de basto!!!

Aqui sinto muito frio!!!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/local/SPXX0196?from=search_city

Salamanca, aqui tão perto... -7º !!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

Zoelae13 disse:


> A noite passada registei a mínima mais baixa do ano: -6,8ºC.
> 
> Neste momento ja vamos com -4,2ºC nesta zona da cidade.



A zona do IPB deve ser a que está registar as temperaturas mais baixas...que pena não termos os dados. Na segunda vou tentar recolher essa informação


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 00:42)

Bgc disse:


> Onde é exactamente a estação de Bragança?



No alto de uma colina perto do castelo.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 00:42)

Bgc disse:


> Onde é exactamente a estação de Bragança?



Passa por este tópico
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/estacao-meteorologica-de-braganca-1326.html

Bem vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:44)

Thankz, sou novato aqui


----------



## João Esteves (18 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

Boas noites!

Noite francamente fria esta. O outono brinda-nos hoje com temperaturas de inverno, embora já se note um aumento progressivo da humidade e da nebelusidade, principalmente aqui em Lx.

Registo agora:

Lx (Portela) : 11.6ºC | 29% ! NNE 0km/h
Nisa (Alentejo) : 1.3ºC | 56% | E 0km/h

Vamos ver se em Nisa registo a primeira mínima inferior a 0ºC, pós Verão!


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

Poxas os habitantes de Carrazeda devem estar com os dentes a bater.
A sorte deles é que devem dar ali a lareira, é pena que este ano não posso acender a minha. 

Tambem a temperatura daqui é sempre alta.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

Pessoal despeço-me com céu limpo e 10.1ºC 

Pessoal do Norte cuidado com os sensores não os deixem cá fora afina no geral só aguentam -20ºC 

Até amanhã


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:50)

"Envolvência" de Bragança toda com -7 graus registados há 1 hora: Zamora, Toro, Valladolid, Salamanca...!!!  (já nem cito a famosa Carrazeda, só ficava a destoar! )


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:54)

Qual o ponto mais frio da P.Ibérica neste momento? Alguém sabe?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:56)

Bgc disse:


> Qual o ponto mais frio da P.Ibérica neste momento? Alguém sabe?



Das cidades penso ser Guadalajara! O INM previa para esta cidade castellano manchega -12ºC para esta noite!!! Para quem não sabe esta cidade fica a leste de Madrid!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:00)

-3, feels like -7, para ja...(Guadalajara)


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 01:03)

Pessoal vamos fazer um ponto da situação...
Zona Oeste de Bragança, neste momento -2,2ºC...estabilizou totalmente na última hora.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Zona Sul de Bragança: -4 graus


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:07)

ok! Ponto de situação! Vou destoar mas prontos! Sintra Leste: 9.3ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2007 às 01:09)

1 grau


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:11)

Gondomar tá lá hje!!


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 01:13)

Faro continua com os 15º.

Não mexe nem um pouco.


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2007 às 01:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Pessoal vamos fazer um ponto da situação...
> Zona Oeste de Bragança, neste momento -2,2ºC...estabilizou totalmente na última hora.



Na "baixa" registo -4,5ºC e 51% de HR.

Tenho a temperatura a diminuir e a HR a aumentar, nesta zona.

Vou fazer ó-ó


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:21)

Já superei a mínima de ontem!!!! Deu um grande trambulhão!!! 

Temp: 8.4ºC


----------



## mocha (18 Nov 2007 às 01:22)

pessoal vou me despedir daqui com 8ºC, nada mau e a ver vamos o k nos reserva as proximas horas. ate logo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:24)

Ja saíram os ultimos dados do IM! 

As temperaturas estabilizaram!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2007 às 01:24)

estas temperaturas tao baixas aki deve-se tb a minha localizaçao!
fica num vale e tem um rio aqui perto e atras e so campos!
dai esta temperatura tao baixa.
fui dar uma vista de olhos nos sites e estao 5 graus e, gondomar! :\
so pode ser da localizaçao!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:24)

Tombo de Mirandela: -7ºC !! Bgc -2.7ºC
(Penhas e Guarda, sempre a subir: 8ºC)


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:25)

Alvega: -3.9ºC !!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2007 às 01:25)

tenho duvidas a temperatura dada pelo inm a carrazeda -8 graus! :\
e no free meteo marca -3!
nao percebo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:27)

Bgc disse:


> Tombo de Mirandela: -7ºC !! Bgc -2.7ºC
> (Penhas e Guarda, sempre a subir: 8ºC)



Muito estranho! A Guarda com a mm temp que Sintra!!! 

Ja baixei mais... 8.2ºC!!!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:27)

Carrazeda, -6.7ºC, ultimos dados.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 01:29)

Mirandela vai bater o mínimo histórico da cidade
Impressionante -7ºC ás 00H


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:29)

Akguem me pode explicar porque estão a descer tanto as temperaturas no norte tanto em vales como em altitude (Lamas de Mouro por exemplo) e na beira interior não??? Tipo são diferenças abismais!!!


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 01:30)

Às 00h Carrazeda, Mirandela e Lamas de Mouro e Mirando do Douro as estações oficiais do país com temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2007 às 01:31)

CMPunk disse:


> Poxas os habitantes de Carrazeda devem estar com os dentes a bater.
> A sorte deles é que devem dar ali a lareira, é pena que este ano não posso acender a minha.
> 
> Tambem a temperatura daqui é sempre alta.



pelo que me lembro de ouvir no IM a estaçao nao fica mesmo na vila, fica num vale ou encosta ao pe de uma fabrica ou la o que era.. portanto é provavel que ainda haja uns graus de diferença para onde moram as pessoas.. mesmo assim.. GELO 
alguem falou aqui nos valores de carrazeda num site qq? nao entendi mt bem, nao sei qual é o site 
mas nao acredito mt que estejam correctos ou actualizados nesse site.. confio no valor que esta no site do IM, se vem directamente da rede deles.. a localizaçao é que pode nao ser (acho que nao é mm) a melhor da estaçao


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:32)

Brutal...Mogadouro tão perto de Carrazeda e com mais 11ºC !!!!!!


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 01:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Akguem me pode explicar porque estão a descer tanto as temperaturas no norte tanto em vales como em altitude (Lamas de Mouro por exemplo) e na beira interior não??? Tipo são diferenças abismais!!!



Também não tenho explicação 

Lamas de Mouro é tudo menos num sítio baixo (800/900m). Isto de inversão térmica não tem nada... cá em baixo em Melgaço ainda registo 2ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:33)

a estação de Mirandela deve tar muito próxima do rio, só assim se justifica.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:35)

Cuidado com Miranda do Douro...-6.1ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:37)

Rotfl Brigantia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:38)

Minho disse:


> Também não tenho explicação
> 
> Lamas de Mouro é tudo menos num sítio baixo (800/900m). Isto de inversão térmica não tem nada... cá em baixo em Melgaço ainda registo 2ºC.



Até Sintra esta a ter temperaturas mais baixas! Estou agora mesmo com 8.1ºC...


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:52)

A que horas é a próxima actualização do meteo?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:56)

Bueno! Me voy! Mañana fotos de las heladas en Bragança!!! Vale?

Hasta mañana!


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2007 às 01:56)

realmente ha umas variaçoes brutais.. acho que sera por nao ser uma massa de ar fria assim generalizada a varios niveis, como se veria numa incursao fria aos 850hPa.. é mesmo mais uma questao de arrefecimentos nocturnos pois o ar esta realmente mt calmo e mt mt seco! entao nestes casos sim é mt mais importantes pequenos fenomenos locais, dai talvez uma explicaçao para tantos valores dispares entre estaçoes nao mt longe.. nomeadamente inversoes, efeitos dos vales, levantar ou nao vento, brisas de montanha..etc.. so iamos la estudando a geografia de cada estaçao ate à exaustao  

qto a de lamas de mouro, de facto é alto, mas a questao aqui nao é altitude absoluta, mas sim altitude relativa em relaçao ao terreno a volta. acho que lamas de mouro apesar de estar a uns 800m, esta num sitio mais baixo que a zona a volta com uma extensao bem razoavel ainda.. logo, nao deixa de ser uma depressao ou vale ou seja o que for, e o ar frio "cai" para la na mesma..mas pronto mais 1x é dificil, sao caracteristicas mt particulares de cada local, que respondem de forma diferente a cada situaçao sinoptica particular..

seja como for, sendo uma noite em que pequenos detalhes de geografia ou da simples localizaçao da estaçao fazem tanta diferença, nao vamos chegar a grandes conclusoes, se calhar 100m ao lado de uma estaçao que ta com -6º tao uns 0º p.ex.. hj é dificil tirar grandes conclusoes.. vamos ficar por esta.. ta frio!  tou a brincar, é bem discutir isto, ajuda a perceber mais coisas  de qq forma realmente, apesar de se tratar de arrefecimento nocturno, da ideia de a massa de ar frio nos niveis baixos parecer ir avançando do interior para o litoral na regiao norte


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:05)

Há 1hora atrás, Zamora, Salamanca e Toro (tão próximas de Bragança), -8ºC !!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 02:36)

Agora está cair de forma interessante, neste momento -3,4ºC. 
As mínimas de ontem iram ser batidas.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:42)

Brigantia, onde tas a registar isso? (eu nao acredito que bata os -7.7ºC)


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2007 às 02:43)

Boas,
Aqui pela grande Lisboa as temperaturas não descem por aí além, como é normal. 
Nas últimas horas fiz dezenas de quilometros, do Montijo a Sintra, de Lisboa a Cascais, e o mais baixo que encontrei foram 7,5Cº. 
Até fiquei um pouco surpreendido com a estabilidade/homogeneidade da temperatura em toda esta região. Noutros dias até costumo encontrar maiores assimetrias.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 02:45)

Bgc disse:


> Brigantia, onde tas a registar isso? (eu nao acredito que bata os -7.7ºC)



Ontem a minha estação ficou-se pelos -5,6ºC enquanto a do IM registava -7,7ºC. 
Ao ritmo actual vou descer abaixo dos -6ºC, logo, se a situação se mantiver a estação do IM deverá registar uma temperatura mais baixa do ontem...
Mas vamos aguardar.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:46)

hmmm...demasiada ilação para ser verdade!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 02:52)

Bgc disse:


> hmmm...demasiada ilação para ser verdade!


É muito difícil de prever, por acaso nos últimos minutos a temperatura subiu ligeiramente


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2007 às 02:54)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Novembro 2007*

Olá a todos,
Se possível evitem a linguagem abreviada/SMS, o Forum MeteoPT não é um telemóvel ou um chat, não tem restrições espaciais ou temporais. 
Aqui podem usar e abusar do espaço disponível, sem restrições de tempo ou de caracteres. A língua portuguesa agradece


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 03:00)

deve tar a sair o refresh do IM, nao?


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2007 às 03:05)

É realmente uma pena estes apagões do IM em ocasiões como esta, algo a que já começamos a estar habtuados. Para dizer a verdade, até fiquei surpreendido que na madruga passada não tivessem ocorrido.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 03:06)

E esse não foi o "pico" da coisa


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 03:07)

Toro a 100km de Bragança, -10ºC (4h locais)


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 03:08)

Zamora (76km de Bragança), idem (-10ºC)


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 07:29)

A chuva e algumas trovoadas passaram por cá durante a madrugada.
Ocorreu um total de 29,6mm/m2 (litros por metro quadrado)
actual: 15ºC 
98%HR
1010hpa


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2007 às 08:40)

Vince disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui pela grande Lisboa as temperaturas não descem por aí além, como é normal.
> Nas últimas horas fiz dezenas de quilometros, do Montijo a Sintra, de Lisboa a Cascais, e o mais baixo que encontrei foram 7,5Cº.
> Até fiquei um pouco surpreendido com a estabilidade/homogeneidade da temperatura em toda esta região. Noutros dias até costumo encontrar maiores assimetrias.



sim, esta 1 pouco de vento, dai a homogeneidade. em noites calmas, basta entrar uns 4/5km para longe do mar aqui e ja faz diferença. de qq forma, se passasses a serra de sintra, logo ai muda imenso, a partir de Colares, Praia das Maçãs, mesmo junto ao mar é bem mais frio! alias, ve a minima da base aerea de Sintra que é ali perto (-1º) . e claro tb do outro lado do rio, basta afastar 1 pouco do mar da palha normalmente, basta ver a minima na estaçao da Moita


----------



## storm (18 Nov 2007 às 08:43)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura Mínima: 3.2ºC 

Ontem por volta das 23:30 a temperatura estava a 8ºC, nunca pensei que desce-se tanto.
Que venha mais frio, chuva, trovoadas e se não for pedir muito a neve.

Cumps,


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 08:50)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 5.7ºC agora estou com 7.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje faz um ano que me registei neste bombástico forum


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 09:04)

Parabens!! Mario Barros pelo primeiro aniversario no forum

Tive uma minima de *3,8ºC* e por agora registo *6,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 09:08)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Parabens!! Mario Barros pelo primeiro aniversario no forum
> 
> Tive uma minima de *3,8ºC* e por agora registo *6,6ºC*



Obrigado 

Estou com 8.0ºC vamos ter umas ricas máximas.


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 09:09)

Nao... So me registei em Agosto e ainda falta muito e tambem o meu  aniversario e so em Junho


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2007 às 09:16)

Em Oeiras hoje minima 5.5º


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:11)

Esta manhã ao despejar um pouco de água sobre o parapeito formou-se esta estalagmite de gelo.












A água gelava instantaneamente assim que tocava numa superfície


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 10:13)

BRUTAL!!! AH AH, adoro isto


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:14)

-1,7ºC e a estalagmite de gelo ainda se mantém 

A mínima hoje foi 1 décima mais baixa que ontem (-7,6ºC).


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 10:16)

A que horas deitaste a água no parapeito?


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 10:17)

Ate admira aqui ainda tenho *8,8ºC*


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

Muito fixe Dan 

sempre podias aproveitar e fazer umas esculturinhas no gelo 


Aqui na minha zona sigo com *12.5ºC* e o ceu encontra-se parcialmente nublado


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:19)

Bgc disse:


> A que horas deitaste a água no parapeito?



Um pouco depois das 7 horas.


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 10:19)

Boas. Em minha casa a mínima foi inferior à de ontem, mas mesmo assim nada de especial: -4,8ºC com 48% de hr. Fui dar uma volta com o carro por volta das 08h e o mais baixo que registei foi -10,5ºC em Bragança (IPB) e -12,5ºC (carro) / -13,2ºC (termómetro de máx/mín.) em Gimonde. Ainda fui a Varge mas já passavam das 09he estavam "apenas" -9,0ºC, acredito que lá a temperatura ainda tenha sido inferior à de Gimonde a julgar pelo aspecto do rio.



 



Neste momento ainda tenho -1,5ºC com céu praticamente limpo, espero que a máxima fique abaixo dos 10ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:21)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Muito fixe Dan
> 
> sempre podias aproveitar e fazer umas esculturinhas em gelo
> 
> ...



Nunca tinha experimentado isto antes. Sempre pensei que a água gelava mas na horizontal


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 10:23)

Dan disse:


> Nunca tinha experimentado isto antes. Sempre pensei que a água gelava mas na horizontal




Pois.. eu julgava o mesmo


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:24)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Em minha casa a mínima foi inferior à de ontem, mas mesmo assim nada de especial: -4,8ºC com 48% de hr. Fui dar uma volta com o carro por volta das 08h e o mais baixo que registei foi -10,5ºC em Bragança (IPB) e -12,5ºC (carro) / -13,2ºC (termómetro de máx/mín.) em Gimonde. Ainda fui a Varge mas já passavam das 09he estavam "apenas" -9,0ºC, acredito que lá a temperatura ainda tenha sido inferior à de Gimonde a julgar pelo aspecto do rio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Registos espectaculares 
Nestas condições Gimonde tem uns valores bem baixos.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:27)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Em minha casa a mínima foi inferior à de ontem, mas mesmo assim nada de especial: -4,8ºC com 48% de hr. Fui dar uma volta com o carro por volta das 08h e o mais baixo que registei foi -10,5ºC em Bragança (IPB) e -12,5ºC (carro) / -13,2ºC (termómetro de máx/mín.) em Gimonde. Ainda fui a Varge mas já passavam das 09he estavam "apenas" -9,0ºC, acredito que lá a temperatura ainda tenha sido inferior à de Gimonde a julgar pelo aspecto do rio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O rio em Varge está completamente gelado 

Eu fui até ao Sabor. Também tem gelo mas nada que se pareça com isto.


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 10:34)

Dan disse:


> O rio em Varge está completamente gelado
> 
> Eu fui até ao Sabor. Também tem gelo mas nada que se pareça com isto.



Sim, acho que até dava para caminhar sobre ele, mas preferi não correr o risco


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:41)

Fil disse:


> Sim, acho que até dava para caminhar sobre ele, mas preferi não correr o risco



E esses -13ºC em Gimonde


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 10:59)

Bom, ja tenho 10,4ºC mas ta um frio de rachar


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2007 às 11:11)

Tive minima de *0,4ºC* Fulminou a antiga minima do ano que era de janeiro 2,4ºC

É como o danoninho, faltou um bocadinho assim _,4º_ 

Com o windchill foi lá *-1,5ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 11:11)

Boas pessoal, hoje em mínha casa a mínima foi de -5,4ºC. Ficou a muito perto do valor de ontem(faltaram -0,2ºC).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 11:18)

Bons dias!

Mínima em Chaves: -9.1ºC às 7:00 IM

Mínima registada por mim em Sintra: 6.7ºC às 4:07


----------



## João Esteves (18 Nov 2007 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Esta noite vai ficar na história! Atingiram-se valores verdadeiramente assombrosos por todo o país.

Em Nisa, não só registei uma mínima abaixo de 0ºC, como registei o valor mais baixo de 2007,, uns incríveis  -2.7ºC .

Em Lx também foi baixo, 5.1ºC .

No interior norte devem ter sido superados os -10.0ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 11:30)

Ja esta a entrar algo de nubolosidade pelo norte!


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 11:41)

Reparem em Carrazêda, às 10h:





Foi de -9,6ºC para 7,4ºC em apenas algumas horas 

Em minha casa já vou em 5,2ºC, a temperatura sobre muito rápido, ritmo actual de +5,6ºC/hr. Agora o vento também já se faz sentir, média de 13 Km/h de NW.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 11:43)

Bem o Radar do IM ja esta engasgado...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 11:44)

Fil disse:


> Reparem em Carrazêda, às 10h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pois... realmente uma grandeee subida...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 12:52)

Eu só para contrariar tive mínima de 11.7ºC por volta das 6 horas, depois de ficar estagnada cerca de 4 horas entre os 14ºC e os 15ºC, céu limpo e sigo com 19.2ºC.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 12:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu só para contrariar tive mínima de 11.7ºC por volta das 6 horas, depois de ficar estagnada cerca de 4 horas entre os 14ºC e os 15ºC, céu limpo e sigo com 19.2ºC.



hehe

deixa la que a minha minima foi *8.8ºC* 

sigo agora com *15.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 13:07)

Uma meteorologista acabou de referir na RTP que em Miranda Do Douro a mínima hoje foi de -11ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 13:16)

Dan disse:


> Uma meteorologista acabou de referir na RTP que em Miranda Do Douro a mínima hoje foi de -11ºC.



Também vi essa transmissão, no início do telejornal.


----------



## Weatherman (18 Nov 2007 às 14:32)

Por Vouzela neste momento temos 13,2ºC
a Min foi -4,1ºC


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 14:39)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu Limpo
*Temperatura:* 20º
*Pressão:* 1013.9 mb
*Humidade:* 49 %
*Vento:* 11km/h Sul


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 14:44)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã ao despejar um pouco de água sobre o parapeito formou-se esta estalagmite de gelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excelente Dan muto fixe  

Por aqui céu com umas nuvemzitas mas nada de especial.

Estou com 15.2ºC e pressão está nos 1013hpa


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 14:46)

Tive uma maxima de*16,5ºC* agora registo *15,8ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2007 às 15:58)

Depois de uma manhã fresca, a tarde segue bastante agradável com temperaturas próximas dos 20 ºC, especialmente nas regiões do Sul.

Algumas temperaturas às 15h00:

Beja (247 m) 19° 
Sagres (26 m) 19.0° 
Evora (246 m) 18.9° 
Faro (8 m) 18.7° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 17.0° 
Montijo (11 m) 17° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 16.3° 
Monte Real (54 m) 16° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 16° 
Lisbon (105 m) 15.6° 
Coimbra (179 m) 15.5° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 14.8° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 14.8° 
Vila Real (562 m) 13.0° 
Braganca (692 m) 12.4° 
Viseu (644 m) 12.4° 

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 16:16)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã ao despejar um pouco de água sobre o parapeito formou-se esta estalagmite de gelo.



Impressionante Dan! 

Mas a água veio directamente da torneira ou já a tinhas num recipiente cá fora? 
É que se congela dessa maneira vinda directamente da torneira então mais impressionante é


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 16:17)

Em Melgaço o céu está completamente nublado... 13.7ºC e a pressão a descer, 1011hPa


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 16:18)

ceu coberto de nuvens negras e com *15,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 16:19)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço o céu está completamente nublado... 13.7ºC e a pressão a descer, 1011hPa



Aqui o ceu esta como em Melgaço


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 17:11)

Já não faltam muitas horas....


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 17:15)

Boas

a maxima de hoje aqui pos meus lados foi de *16.6ºC* 

neste momento sigo com ceu parcialmente coberto, a pressao está nos 1014hPa e estão *14.3ºC*


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2007 às 17:22)

Minho disse:


> Impressionante Dan!
> 
> Mas a água veio directamente da torneira ou já a tinhas num recipiente cá fora?
> É que se congela dessa maneira vinda directamente da torneira então mais impressionante é




É, Dan. concordo com o Minho, convém esclareceres se a água já estava previamente no exterior ou se congelou instantaneamente !!!

Excelentes fotos 

E essa novidade da minha terra, Miranda do Douro, ter atingido -11º 
Ou eu ando muito afastado disto ultimamente, ou já não percebo nada, passamos de temperaturas de 23º para -11º em poucos dias, e sem aviso prévio.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 17:23)

Minho disse:


> Impressionante Dan!
> 
> Mas a água veio directamente da torneira ou já a tinhas num recipiente cá fora?
> É que se congela dessa maneira vinda directamente da torneira então mais impressionante é



A água estava cá fora, por isso pode arrefecer bastante. 
O que me impressionou foi o facto da água passar tão rapidamente do estado liquido para o sólido, era sair da garrafa e gelar logo. 
A água estava no estado líquido mas já a um valor de temperatura inferior a zero. Só pode ter sido isso.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2007 às 17:24)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 6,4 ºC (07h17); Temperatura máxima - 16,7 ºC (14h42); Temperatura actual - 12,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Dia agradável de Outono.*


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 17:37)

Hoje nota-se que a temperatura esta a descer muito devagar em relaçao a ontem porque ontem a esta hora registava *10,8ºC* e hoje "so" registo *13,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 17:41)

Por aqui uma tarde de algumas nuvens altas mas nada de especial até agora 

Tive uma máxima de 17.3ºC e agora estou com 13.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2007 às 18:17)

*AÇORES: Mau tempo provoca inundações em São Miguel *

Os aguaceiros fortes que se abatem na ilha de São Miguel desde manhã já provocaram sete inundações na ilha de São Miguel, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Ponta Delgada e Ribeira Grande.
O mau tempo que se faz sentir, sobretudo na ilha de São Miguel, provocou diversas inundações no concelho de Ponta Delgada e Ribeira Grande, segundo as informações avançadas pelo Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil dos Açores. No total, foram ocorreram sete inundações em casas: quatro na cidade de Ponta Delgada, uma na Relva, uma nas Capelas e uma na Lomba da Maia. 
Houve necessidade de intervir em duas inundações na via pública na cidade de Ponta Delgada. A estrada regional da Bretanha, foi alvo de uma quebrada que provocou a obstrução da via, entretanto limpa pelos funcionários da Direcção Regional de Obras Públicas. O comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada, João Melo, indicou ainda que houve um incêndio nas instalações do antigo matadouro de Ponta Delgada. 
Entretanto, devido ao mau tempo na ilha de São Miguel estão de prevenção cerca de 125 elementos ligados à protecção civil. O AO Online continuará a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fonte: Açoreano Oriental

*Agravamento das condições meteorológicas nos Açores até ao final do dia* 

A Protecção Civil dos Açores alertou hoje para um agravamento do estado do tempo, nas próximas horas, em sete das nove ilhas, para onde está prevista chuva por vezes forte e possibilidade de trovoada. Segundo a mesma fonte, o mau tempo deverá atingir as ilhas Terceira, Graciosa, São Jorge, Pico e Faial (Grupo Central) até às 23:00 locais (mais uma hora no Continente) de hoje.
Também para o grupo Oriental, composto pelas ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria, a precipitação por vezes forte e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas vai manter-se até ao final do dia, adianta o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.
O agravamento do estado do tempo deve-se a uma depressão localizada sobre o arquipélago.

Agência Lusa


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Nov 2007 às 18:22)

Fil disse:


> Sem dúvida a estação mais estranha de todas as estações do IM. Aposto que até às 00h a temperatura vai subir, quiçá até fica positiva, e depois volta a descer novamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. Obrigadão pelas explicações... E eu a pensar que a covilhã teria protagonismo nos fenómenos destes dias.  parece-me, todavia, pelos alertas de neve nas regioes fronteiriças espanholas que tras os montes volta a ter protagonismo hoje e amanhã... vá malta, tá tudo a tirar fotos aos nevões que vão cair (era bom, era)! daqui, só talvez no fim de semana vos possa mostrar a serra. a ver vamos! 

abraço!

p.s. continuo sem conseguir aceder ao site do IM. e vocês?


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 18:24)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ok. Obrigadão pelas explicações... E eu a pensar que a covilhã teria protagonismo nos fenómenos destes dias.  parece-me, todavia, pelos alertas de neve nas regioes fronteiriças espanholas que tras os montes volta a ter protagonismo hoje e amanhã... vá malta, tá tudo a tirar fotos aos nevões que vão cair (era bom, era)! daqui, só talvez no fim de semana vos possa mostrar a serra. a ver vamos!
> 
> abraço!
> 
> p.s. continuo sem conseguir aceder ao site do IM. e vocês?



sim, nao és o unico, eu também nao conssigo aceder ao site do IM (nem muitos de nós)

as pessoas veem uma mudança na temperatura e correm logo po site.. aquilo entope


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2007 às 18:25)

A minha estacao está a funcionar ao contrario das vossas. 

Ontem a esta hora estava 11,0ºC e hoje 10,5ºC

Isto com a agravante de ontem descer de uma maxima de 14ºC e hoje de 19ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 18:27)

Poe aqui esta mais frio do que estava à espera!

10.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2007 às 18:30)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui ceu encoberto e chuva forte principalmente ao longo da tarde.

Hoje registei a máxima mais baixa deste outono aqui na Lagoa e foi logo pela manhã. 

Registos: Tmin - 15,6ºC Tmax - 17ºC

Actual 16,5ºC e 90% Hr - Chove com muita intensidade

Registei entre as 18h de ontem de as 13h de hoje 41,7 mm, mas depois das 13h chuveu muito mais, só que ainda nao me foi possivel verificar pois é quase impossivel sair de casa com a intensidade da água que cai neste momento


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 18:49)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui ceu encoberto e chuva forte principalmente ao longo da tarde.
> 
> Hoje registei a máxima mais baixa deste outono aqui na Lagoa e foi logo pela manhã.
> 
> ...



Epaa que invejaa   

hehe mas nos aqui tambem vamos ter


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 18:57)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu Limpo, mas avista-se para o lado do Aeroporto/Praia de Faro nuvens.

*Temperatura:* 16.1º
*Humidade:* 68 %
*Pressão:* 1012.9 mb
*Vento:* 9km/h Oeste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 18:57)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi fresco e de céu pouco nublado.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *3,1 ºC* e a máxima de *15,2 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *11,9 ºC* e céu limpo acompanhado de vento calmo.


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

A temperatura esta a subir 14,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 19:04)

Por aqui 11.7ºC e a porta do frigorifico ainda não foi aberta


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 19:08)

10.5ºc


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 19:09)

Boas, 
Por aqui aguaceiros. Durante a madrugada e manhã ocorreu chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas.
Um total de 39,8mm/m2 desde as 0h.
15,9ºC
94%HR
1009hpa


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 19:10)

e eu sigo com *12.5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

Boas, o site do IM morreu ainda a tempestade não chegou, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, hoje está descer mais rápido do que ontem.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 19:15)

O IM ainda tem dados das 14 horas!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IM ainda tem dados das 14 horas!!!



Já tinha reparado nisso.
Como a página inicial não dá, tive de ir manualmente à página das EMA.


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, o site do IM morreu ainda a tempestade não chegou,




Portugal em peso... recordo que o site do IM é o segundo mais acedido a nível nacional.. e claro basta se ouvir nos media que ai vem chuva que aquilo não se aguenta com tantas visitas...
Antes eles (IM) até tinham um site alternativo que colocavam em alturas de grande "procura" mas nem esse se deve aguentar por agora...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 19:21)

_Extremos de hoje:_

*3,1 ºC* / *15,2 ºC*.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 19:23)

É verdade, o IM deve estar com problemas, tem de começar a actualizar a pagina.

Sigo com 16.1º

Cumps


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

por aqui vou com 6.9ºc e a pressão a descer 1009


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2007 às 19:42)

Agora parou de chover, mas o céu continua encoberto

16,1ºC e 90% de Hr


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 19:44)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Agora parou de chover, mas o céu continua encoberto
> 
> 16,1ºC e 90% de Hr



Qual a acumulação de precipitação até agora, aí?


----------



## Fernando (18 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

O INM continua a prever -9ºC para Bragança esta noite... Estranho não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 19:59)

Telejornal da RTp1 agora, com chuva, trovoadas e Ventos fortes


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 20:00)

Fernando disse:


> O INM continua a prever -9ºC para Bragança esta noite... Estranho não?


Apanas prevê 5ºC de mínima.
Como era de esperar a mínima esta noite vai subir muito.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2007 às 20:01)

Rog disse:


> Qual a acumulação de precipitação até agora, aí?



Olha pelo meu pluviometro registei até ás 13h 41,7 mm, no entanto a chuva intensificou-se durante a tarde e só parou agora! Eu ainda nao foi ver a quantidade que caíu depois das 13 e até ás 19h.

Agora registo 15,9ºC e 90% Hr.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 20:33)

Aqui a temperatura esta a surpreender-me! Já vou nos 9.5ºC!


----------



## Skizzo (18 Nov 2007 às 20:45)

Max: 17,2ºC
Min: 5,7ºC 

Hoje parece k nao vai ser tao frio, actualmente 14,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 20:51)

Tou com 9.9ºC 

OHH AR QUENTEEE ONDE ESTASSS ?? 

  pressão nos 1011hpa upa upa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2007 às 21:23)

Afinal tenho que corrigir a minha minima! 

Não é 15,6ºC mas sim 15,3ºC registada à momentos

Talvez ainda volte a corrigir até à meia noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 22:04)

Sigo com *8,8 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:09)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu com algumas nuvens.

*Temperatura:* 15º
*Pressão:* 1012.9 mb
*Humidade:* 67 %
*Vento:* 9 km/h Oes-Noroeste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

Agora aqui 15,4ºC e 91% de Hr. Céu muito nublado

A minima chegou aos 15,2ºC


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 22:19)

Sigo com 15,5ºC
94%HR
41,6mm/m2 desde as 0h
ceu nublado alguns aguaceiros fracos
1009hpa


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

Nao ha maneira da temperatura descer tenho *14,2ºC*


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 22:36)

12,5ºC, HR 83%, chuvisco fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

Tenho 11.0ºC tenho a mínima do dia , céu nublado


----------



## storm (18 Nov 2007 às 23:02)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura actual: 9.5ºC


Cumps,


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho 11.0ºC tenho a mínima do dia , céu nublado



Bem Vizinho tens cá uma sorte, nao me queres dar mais um pouco ai do frio de Olhão?? É que aqui esta só 14º.

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu Nublado

Temperatura: 12.8º
Pressão: 1012 mb
Humidade: 81 %
Vento: 3 km/h Variável

*Observações:*

É incrivel como a temperatura hoje está a descer rápidamente, ontem a esta hora estava com 15º e hoje ja lava 13º. Era bom bater a minima mais alta deste mes, vamos ver o que acontece.

Tambem estou a reparar que a Humidade esta a aumentar, sera que alguem me pode explicar o que que dizer isto?

A Pressão vai descendo aos poucos, iremos lá aguardar as próximas horas.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

~
Oeiras com 9,5º e ceu encoberto.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Aqui por Coruche, em terras do Ribatejo, quase quase Alentejo: 

Pressão: 1011 Hpa

Temperatura: estabilizou nuns muito frescos 3.7ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

por aqui noite com 5.8ºc com 45%humidade e com a pressão a descer sinal de que se aproxima algo


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

15,3ºC
94%HR
ceu nublado 6/8
1009hpa


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2007 às 00:43)

Esta noite as temperaturas já subiram moderadamente no Norte (+ 10 ºC em Bragança do que ontem à mesma hora); no Sul as temperaturas desceram 4 ºC em Évora e Beja:

Temperaturas ás 00h00 de hoje:

Faro (8 m) 13.7° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 12.7° 
Sagres (26 m) 12.2° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 11.9° 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 11.4° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 10.8° 
Lisbon (105 m) 10.5° 
Coimbra (179 m) 9.6° 
Portalegre (590 m) 9.2° 
Braganca (692 m) 8.4° 
Monte Real (54 m) 8.0° 
Beja (247 m) 7.8° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 7.3° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 6.8° 
Montijo (11 m) 6.6° 
Viseu (644 m) 5.6° 
Evora (246 m) 4.6° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 4.4° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 3.6° 

Temperaturas às 00h00 de ontem:

Faro (8 m) 15.4° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 14.9° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 14.5° 
Sagres (26 m) 14.1° 
Beja (247 m) 11.8° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 11.4° 
Lisbon (105 m) 10.9° 
Montijo (11 m) 10.2° 
Portalegre (590 m) 9.9° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 9.4° 
Evora (246 m) 8.8° 
Viseu (644 m) 8.0° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 7.9° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 6.7° 
Coimbra (179 m) 6.2° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 4.8° 
Monte Real (54 m) 4.2° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 3.6° 
Vila Real (562 m) 3.3° 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) -0.2° 
Braganca (692 m) -2.7° 

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 01:23)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu Muito Nublado.

*Temperatura:* 12.8º
*Pressão:* 1011 mb
*Humidade:* 82 %
*Vento:* 4 km/h Nor-Noroeste


----------



## nuno165 (19 Nov 2007 às 01:42)

PRESSAO: 1008MB

TEMPERATURA: 11.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2007 às 06:28)

Bom dia a todos !
Depois de 25 dias consecutivos sem chuva, está a chover por cá !
Pelos vistos, já choveu o suficiente.
A rua está completamente molhada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2007 às 06:50)

Continua a chuva fraca.
A temperatura é de *7,4 ºC*.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 06:52)

Boas, aqui tambem ja chove algum tempo 

sigo com *11.0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2007 às 08:47)

Bom dia 
Começou mesmo agora a chover. 
Pressão: 1006.6 hPa
HR: 72%
Temp: 10.3ºC
Vento: 11.2km/h com rajadas a 21.2km/h.
Temp min: 8.6ºc

Cumprimentos


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 08:53)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura actual: 8.7ºC

Cumps,


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 08:57)

Bons dias e hoje sim bons dias pois está a  

Em Setúbal e em Vila Franca de Xira 8ºC e chuva fraca para já. A partir do meio da manhã vai começar o festival


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 09:12)

Tive uma minima de 12,3ºC e pelo que vejo ainda nao choveu por ca porque as ruas estam seca


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 09:25)

Ola a todos! 
Quase quase quase que tirávamos a barriga da miséria aqui na covilhã... temperatura cerca de 4º, chuva moderada... mais um bocadinho e era a neve. pode ser amanhã não possa trabalhar  isto de sonhar! .
Só uma pergunta, o IM dá baixa das temperaturas, na previsão descritiva mas depois elas sobem na previsão significativa (a da imagem) 

A ver, se a branquinha vem!!!


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 09:43)

Temp: 13,7ºC e vento moderado com  hehe


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

Por aqui noite de crescente neblusidade e alguma chuva das 7h30 até agora.

Tive uma mínima de 7.9ºC agora estou com 10.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1005hpa  o vento está nulo/fraco.

Penso que o vento não se será fazer sentir por aqui hoje...


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2007 às 10:08)

Boas,

Amanheceu bastante nublado e neste momento já caíram as primeiras gotas do precioso líquido 

A mínima foi de 5,5ºC.


Pelas 09.00:
Temp. 7,4ºC
Humid. 68%
Pressão 1009hPa
Vento 2,8km/h ENE


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 10:26)

Temp: *13,7ºC* (voltou a subir depois que começou a chover)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2007 às 10:26)

Bom dia aqui o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado quase encoberto mas sem chuva em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, onde me encontro agora, na Ribeira Chã chove com alguma intensidade.


Registei até agora uma minima de 15,2ºC  e as 8h30 da manhã estavam aqui 15,8ºC e 91% Hr

Entre as 13h de ontem e asd 8h de hoje registei 54,6 mm de precipitação


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 11:04)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado com abertas
durante a noite ocorreu aguaceiros num total acumulado de 18,3mm/m2
por agora 17,2ºC
79%HR
1006hpa


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 11:18)

Chove moderadamente com *13,0ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 11:21)

Por cá foi-se a chuva, para já.

Agora está a aumentar o vento, para já uma rajada de 37km/h


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 11:26)

Por ca 4,5º, chove moderadamente! Imagino a serra ali pra cima!  alguem sabe onde da pra ver se já neva? 

Já agora, deixo os parabens aqui ao meteopt por ser o site de "meteorologia" que não sofre abanões Quer o IM, quer o INM espanhol estão com acesso condicionado.. não há nada como estes fenómenos para fazer crescer os interessados na meteo!


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 11:44)

fui agora a rua, e ia voando
vento moderado, é caso pra dizer: tá forte tá


----------



## João (19 Nov 2007 às 12:05)

Na cidade da Guarda já deve ter nevado!!
1.5 graus com 0.6 mm de chuva...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 12:43)

E vai uma rajada de *50 km/h*

Não para de aumentar...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 13:03)

João disse:


> Na cidade da Guarda já deve ter nevado!!
> 1.5 graus com 0.6 mm de chuva...



amigo joao noticia não confirmada tenho a família a trabalhar tenho estado em contacto com eles e não nevou ainda, está bastante nevoeiro com chuva


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2007 às 13:18)

Serra da Estrela: Webcam de Manteigas

Com a frente fria "estáctica" em termos de latitude (desloca-se para leste, não afectando ainda directamente o território de Portgal Continental), roçando o norte da Península, o continente encontra-se agora sob o efeito de uma massa de ar tropical húmida procedente de Sudoeste; daí a subida geral das temperaturas, muito acentuada em alguns locais.
Em termos de precipitação, esta concentra-se sobretudo no litoral Oeste, em concordância com a direcção do vento.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 13:28)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo joao noticia não confirmada tenho a família a trabalhar tenho estado em contacto com eles e não nevou ainda, está bastante nevoeiro com chuva



exactamente! o problema está na altitude das nuvens! a agua que cai está a essa temperatura... daí que a temperatura também não suba, como acontece noutros sítios. portanto, possibilidade de neve, só mesmo se a temperatura baixar uns grauzitos... idem aqui para a covilhã! parece-me todavia, que nas penhas já poderá estar a nevar... a ver vamos se o sr. jorge vai lá fazer a reportagem como é habitual com as primeiras neves!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

chuva moderada 10,8 graus


----------



## João (19 Nov 2007 às 14:02)

João disse:


> Na cidade da Guarda já deve ter nevado!!
> 1.5 graus com 0.6 mm de chuva...



Que pena...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 18:33)

Hoje a máxima para estes lados foi de *17,3ºC* e minima de *10.0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 19:29)

Tive uma maxima de 14,0ºC, e a minha minima foi de 10,7ºC atigido por volta das 14h.. Neste momento tenho 13,1ºC e choveu a tarde toda (12mm)


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2007 às 20:29)

Tive uma máxima de 8,9ºC registada na parte da manhã e a mínima está a ocorrer agora com 4,5ºC, provavelmente ainda vai descer mais um pouco.


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 21:07)

Em Braga, registei a máxima mais baixa do mês com 11.7ºC


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 21:21)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Chuva Fraca

*Temperatura:* 18.9º
*Pressão:* 1005 hPa
*Vento:* 37 km/h SSW
*Humidade:* 94 %


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 21:36)

Temp: *13,3ºC* e chuva moderada


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 21:43)

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 17.8ºC e agora estou com 15.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 999hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,3 ºC (00h10); Temperatua máxima - 14,3 ºC (19h48); Temperatura actual - 14,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1004 hPa.

*Aguaceiros e trovoada moderada a partir das 20h00.*


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 22:27)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura actual: 15ºC

Cumps,


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2007 às 22:30)

Chuva fraca e 4,5ºC.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 22:35)

Bem, despeço me com frio!  ok ok, estão 7.0º certinhos neste momento e já tão copiosamente que parece que até é normal chover... bem, não há fome que não traga fartura, já tinha dito! espero que a fartura não avizinhe fome de novo! 

inté! 
p.s. spirit, fico a espera das fotos! espero que as ponhas no topico covilhã cidade neve! já é altura de termos protagonismo meteorológico! lol


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2007 às 22:43)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva constante. Neste momento registo 14,2ºC que é também a minima do dia, poderá descer um pouco mais até á meia noite.

A máxima foi de 17,4ºC

Algumas temperaturas nos Açores à Momentos:

Lagoa (Não Oficial) - 14,2ºC

Ponta Delgada (Climaat) - 15,4ºC

Angra do Heroísmo (Climaat) - 14,3ºC

Praia da Vitória (Climaat) - 16,7ºC

Lages das Flores (Climaat) - 16,5ºC


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 23:13)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu Muito Nublado e Relampagos.

*Temperatura:* 17.2
*Pressão:* 1005 hPa
*Vento:* 27 km/h SSW
*Humidade:* 94 %


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi de muita chuva e de trovoada durante algumas horas, embora não tenha sido muito intensa, de um modo geral.
Estão *14,6 ºC* e continua a chover.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 00:06)

Me despeço por esta noite com 13,8ºC e 90% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2007 às 00:14)

Caíram *22 mm *de precipitação por aqui, nesta segunda-feira.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 07:48)

bem a minima de esta noite por estas bandas foi altinha, foi de *15.2ºC*

agora sigo com *15.4ºC* e o ceu ta totalmente coberto embora por agora nao esteja a chover


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2007 às 08:34)

Aqui tive uma minima de *10,6ºC *
Agora sigo com *12,2ºC* tem muitas nuvens mas nao chove


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 08:35)

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva intesa e assim se mantem embora mais fraca.

Tive uma mínima de 14.7ºC e agora estou com 14.7ºC  a linha da temperatura já é quase uma recta.

A pressão está nos 998hpa mas já tive 997hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 08:54)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> bem a minima de esta noite por estas bandas foi altinha, foi de *15.2ºC*
> 
> agora sigo com *15.4ºC* e o ceu ta totalmente coberto embora por agora nao esteja a chover



bem parece que a minima afinal nao é essa... 

tenho uma nova minima que por enquanto é de *14.8ºC* (que é tambem o que tenho actualmente)


----------



## Kraliv (20 Nov 2007 às 10:16)

Bom dia 


Mínima bastante altinha esta manhã, 13,5ºC.


Registos às 09.00:

Temp. 14,6ºC
Humid. 93%
Pressão 1001hPa
Vento 19,4 km/h SSW

Precipitação:40mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 10:26)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã fria com uma minima de 11,6ºC . O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com abertas e neste momento brilha o sol, no entanto pode ocorrer um aguaceiro aqualquer momento.

Ás 8h30 estavam 11,8ºC

Precipitação ocorrida entre as 8h de ontem e as 8h de hoje - 16,7 mm


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2007 às 12:07)

Céu nublado e 9,0ºC.
Mínima de 4,6ºC.

Hoje tem sido um festival de arco-íris.


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 12:11)

Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 9,0ºC.
> Mínima de 4,6ºC.
> 
> Hoje tem sido um festival de arco-íris.



bela foto  por aqui dia mais quentinho com 11ºc com 997hpa pressão e continua a chover embora com pouca intensidade


----------



## redragon (20 Nov 2007 às 15:47)

Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 9,0ºC.
> Mínima de 4,6ºC.
> 
> Hoje tem sido um festival de arco-íris.



Realmente Dan, bela foto. Deves viver numa zona muito bonita!


----------



## lsalvador (20 Nov 2007 às 16:03)

Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 9,0ºC.
> Mínima de 4,6ºC.
> 
> Hoje tem sido um festival de arco-íris.



Não me digas que tens de fazer esta ou outras estradas parecidas a esta todos os dias, com um transito infernal


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2007 às 16:13)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 15,3 ºC (13h38); Temperatura actual (mínima de hoje) - 12,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1004 hPa (a subir claramente).

Muita chuva ontem à noite (com trovoada moderada) e depois novamente durante a madrugada. Agora céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 16:28)

Boas tardes!

a maxima de hoje aqui por estes lados foi de *16.2ºC*

a minima foi de *14.1ºC*

actualmente estou com *15.1ºC* e a pressao esta nos *997hPa*

chuva so caiu durante a noite porque depois das 8h + ou - nao caiu nem mais uma pinga...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 17:57)

Por aqui passou uma dia magnifico com alguma chuva e frescura  agora está a limpar.

A chuva totalizou em 2 dias 43 mm 

Tive uma máxima de 16.5ºC agora estou com 13.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1003hpa o vento está fraco.

A partir de agora é sempre a entrar ar fresquinho


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2007 às 18:40)

Obrigado a todos 
De facto esta é uma região muito bonita.

Mais um arco-íris esta manhã.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Nov 2007 às 18:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui passou uma dia magnifico com alguma chuva e frescura  agora está a limpar.
> 
> ...
> 
> A partir de agora é sempre a entrar ar fresquinho








Sexta-Feira de manhã vai ser


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 19:04)

Kraliv disse:


> Sexta-Feira de manhã vai ser



o interior está com mais sorte...

para a minha zona so vai rondar entre os 12/14ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 21:00)

Por agora periodos céu muito nublado!

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 11,6ºC  Tmax 21,1ºC

Actual - 13,9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (20 Nov 2007 às 21:13)

Boas fotos Dan

Hoje mínima de 5,5ºC, máxima de 10,7ºC, neste momento 6,3ºC.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2007 às 21:16)

Por cá tenho 5,6ºC neste momento e já se vêm as estrelas por entre as nuvens. A mínima foi de 4,5ºC e a máxima de 8,7ºC.

Boas fotos Dan!


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Nov 2007 às 21:56)

Se esta noite se passa com poucas nuvens ai por Bragança, vai fazer frio meismo...Pq agr ja ha humidade no ar...!


----------



## Minho (20 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

Hoje registei em Melgaço apenas 3.6mm.
Neste momento estão 10.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

Aqui agora 13,8ºC com a lua a ver-se por entre as nuvens. Em Ponta Delgada segundo dados em directo do climaat (www.climaat.angra.uac.pt) estão 14,8ºC


----------



## storm (20 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado.

Temperatura actual: 11.6ºC
Temperatura máxima: 17.6ºC


Cumps,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 23:07)

A temperatura a descer mas lentamente

agora 13,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

Tive uma maxima de 14,5ºC e por agora tenho 11,8ºC com chuva moderada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2007 às 01:10)

Neste dia, 20 de Novembro, caíram *35 mm *de precipitação por aqui.
Neste momento, estão *9,8 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 07:49)

Por aqui noite de gradual diminuição da neblusidade agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 7.6ºC agora estou com 8.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1008hpa o vento está nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2007 às 08:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui noite de gradual diminuição da neblusidade agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 7.6ºC agora estou com 8.1ºC.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1008hpa o vento está nulo.



Hoje tiveste uma temperatura mínima mais baixa que a minha !  
Aqui, a temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,5 ºC*.

Neste momento, estão *9,3 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 08:13)

boas 

a minha minima foi de *10.1ºC*

estou agora com *11.3ºC* e a pressao esta nos 1004hPa

o ceu esta pouco nulado


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2007 às 08:17)

A minha mínima foi de *7,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2007 às 08:19)

Por aqui a minima ficou-se pelos *10,6ºC* 
por agora tenho *12,4ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (21 Nov 2007 às 08:36)

Bons dias! 5º e muuuuuuuuuuito nevoeiro! cerradissimo mas com cara de quem quer levantar! vamos lá ver se n temos sincelo por aqui pro fim de semana! 

cumprimentos!


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2007 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros.
Neste momento chove com 6,8ºC.

Mínima de 4,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2007 às 09:52)

Boas,


Manhã fria e de nevoeiro aqui pelo alentejo central (ainda aparece por cá o D.Sebastião  )

A temperatura mínimafoi de 5,9ºC




Registo EMA da _Ravessa_ ás 09.00:

Temp.7,6ºC
Humid. 95%
Pressão 10011hPa
Vento 1.0 km/h NNE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2007 às 11:30)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa e de um modo geral pela costa sul da Ilha, céu nublado com excelentes abertas e o sol a brilhar.

Minima de 12,7ºC 

Ás 8h30 estavam 13ºC e 90% de Hr


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2007 às 11:45)

*Mau Tempo/Porto: Bombeiros chamados para acudir a inundações* 

Chuva forte inundou hoje diversas ruas do Porto, bem como algumas habitações, tendo as três corporações de bombeiros da cidade recebido inúmeras chamadas, disseram fontes dos bombeiros. "Recebemos imensas chamadas para desentupimentos de sarjetas por toda a cidade", disse fonte dos Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto (SBP).
Fonte dos Voluntários Portuenses disse à Lusa que "há carros entalados" devido à forte chuva na zona de Francos, bem como "casas inundadas". Segundo a fonte, a corporação recebeu entre as 08:00 e as 11:00 pelo menos 60 chamadas. 
Também fonte dos Voluntários do Porto referiu existirem "carros inundados" na Avenida Fernão Magalhães (zona das Antas). "Há muitas sarjetas entupidas e já recebemos chamadas de duas pessoas que têm inundações em casa", acrescentou a fonte dos Voluntários do Porto.
Contactada pela Lusa, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) afirmou que há várias inundações no concelho do Porto, embora nenhuma situação seja considerada grave.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Henrique (21 Nov 2007 às 11:47)

Ups


----------



## BARROS (21 Nov 2007 às 12:57)

Aqui em São Paulo-Brasil, tivemos madrugada fresca de 15,0°C! A máxima hoje deve chegar a 24°C! No mês de novembro aqui já tivemos 194,2mm de chuva... e por aí, quanto já registraram?


----------



## CMPunk (21 Nov 2007 às 17:02)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Parcialmente Nublado  - Base nuvens 548 metros

*Temperatura:* 17.5º
*Pressão: * 1009.4 Mb
*Vento:* 4.8 Km/H Sul
*Humidade:* 76 %


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 17:03)

Boas 

Dados de hoje:

Max.: *18.1ºC*
Min.: *10.1ºC*

Actual: *15.4ºC* e com a chuva ja a abranadar, eram so uns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

Alguns aguaceiro muito fortes de manaha com granizo por volta as 10h com maxima de *15,9ºC* e por agr registo *12,5ºC* com o ceu muito nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Por aqui o dia resume-se a céu muito nublado e alguns pingos  e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 18.4ºC agora estou com 12.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1008hpa o vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens e nada de chuva hoje, no dia 19 e dia 20 registei 49 mm no total, ninguém sabe o valor da precipitação na estação Faro/Aeroporto.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2007 às 20:00)

Posso confiar no meu pluviómetro da LaCrosse estação Faro/Aeroporto registou 46.1 mm, eu registei 49 mm, dentro do limite, por isso, o dado de 93 mm em Outubro é fiável


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2007 às 20:23)

7,ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos de hoje: 4,0ºC / 9,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2007 às 20:50)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,9 ºC (07h36); Temperatura máxima - 15,7 ºC (11h50); Temperatura actual - 11,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:44)

Boas, por aqui depois da tempestade... a bonança!
Céu pouco nublado 2/8
13,9ºC
89%HR
1015hpa
desde as 0h, tive uma precipitação de 64,6mm (o dia mais chuvoso deste ano até ao momento)
o mês de Novembro segue com um total de 204,8mm


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Posso confiar no meu pluviómetro da LaCrosse estação Faro/Aeroporto registou 46.1 mm, eu registei 49 mm, dentro do limite, por isso, o dado de 93 mm em Outubro é fiável



Pelo valor da precipitação, aí também deve ter sido um dia de chuva forte...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

Boa noite! Por cá dia de periodos de céu muito nublado alternando com bons periodos de sol. Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos de pouco significado. Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado.

Valores de Hoje - Tmin 12,7ºC Tmax 21,8ºC

Actual - 15ºC


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2007 às 22:30)

Hoje mínima de 4,8ºC e máxima de 8,5ºC e 0,8 mm de precipitação. Neste momento tenho 7,1ºC, 96% e 1010 hPa com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2007 às 23:39)

Chuva e 7,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Jan Kalker (21 Nov 2007 às 23:53)

Chove por aqui , estão 10.4C


----------



## VAP (22 Nov 2007 às 00:09)

Bô noite,

Antes de me ir deitar ainda pinga umas gotas e estão 12ºC.
Até amanhã, colegas.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2007 às 01:28)

*V. do Conde: Inundações preocupam*

As fortes chuvadas ao princípio da noite de ontem deixaram os Bombeiros Voluntários de Vila do Conde sem mãos a medir para acorrer às várias chamadas que iam recebendo dando conta de inundações. O Auditório Municipal, em que a água já tinha altura de cinco centímetros, um restaurante e uma casa eram os casos mais preocupantes.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## migueltejo (22 Nov 2007 às 01:39)

Boas noites,aki em Marinhais tem tado a chover mas agora parou,a temperatura esta nos 12 graus com 70% humidade.até amanhã e boas noites ke eu vou dormir.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 09:34)

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva (2 mm) agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 9.8ºC agora estou com 12.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Poucas nuvens e 8,3ºC.

Alguma chuva durante a noite e uma mínima de 6,0ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2007 às 10:35)

Bom dia por aqui manhã fria com céu com boas abertas e sol aqui na costa sul da Ilha.

Em Santa Cruz da Lagoa registei uma minima de 11,4ºC 

Ás 8h30 estavam 11,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2007 às 12:46)

Rog disse:


> Pelo valor da precipitação, aí também deve ter sido um dia de chuva forte...



Sim, foi mais tipo aguaceiros fortes duravam cerca de 10 a 15 minutos mas nesse tempo chovia bem forte.

Noite com alguma chuva registei ontem 1 mm (a partir das 23 horas) e hoje 3 mm, sigo com 16.8ºC está frio , mas com a sensação do vento ainda torna-se mais desagradável, céu com muitas nuvens mas com o sol a espreitar entre elas.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Nov 2007 às 14:42)

Por cá *8,8ºC* de mínima.

Durante a noite e madrugada os aguaceiros renderam *4,4mm* de precipitação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2007 às 14:43)

Por aqui agora céu muito nublado, ao contrário de Ponta Delgada onde o sol brilha com intensidade. Isto numa distancia de apenas 20 km


----------



## hurricane (22 Nov 2007 às 16:30)

Aqui céu pouco nublado, mas um bocado de frio.
Hoje não choveu nada, mas ontem à noite parecia um dilúvio! Foi lindo, só chuva...


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 16:45)

Boas, por aqui a norte da Madeira dia frio
a máx não foi além dos 15,5ºC
neste momento 14,5ºC
min. 12,7ºC
1018hpa
86%HR
ceu nublado por estratus 7/8


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 17:03)

8,0ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.

Extremos de hoje: 6,0ºC / 11,0ºC (quase de certeza que ainda vou registar uma mínima mais baixa nas próximas horas)


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2007 às 18:17)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 9,6 ºC (04h36); Temperatura máxima - 13,5 ºC (15h03); Temperatura actual - 10,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (22 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

Boas

hoje o dia esteve quase sempre nublado com umas abertas na parte da manha e inicio da tarde mais ou menos

houve uns agueaceiros fracos de manha e agora no final do dia cairam mais umas pingas.

a minha maxima de hoje foi *15.8ºC* e a minima foi *11.0ºC*

Agora sigo com *13.1ºC* ceu parcialmente coberto e a pressao está nos *1008hPa*


----------



## Mago (22 Nov 2007 às 19:58)

Temperatura (actual)  5.1°C 
Precipitação (Hoje) 2mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2007 às 20:14)

Chove com intensidade em Sintra!

Temp: 12.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Ola pessoal já estava com saudades do Meteo PT tive em Bragança durante esta semana, mas não tinha meios para participar aqui no forum, aqui na minha zona (conselho Oeiras) está acair um bom aguaceiro neste momento.
Vou ter de me habituar ao clima de Bragança visto que estudo no IPB.
Brevemente vou poder fazer os meus registos durante a semana em bragança e aos fins de semana em lisboa
 Saudações do 

Alfacinhabrigantino


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 21:41)

MSantos, já arranjaste casa? Se sim, em que zona?

Na minha estação registei hoje uma máxima de 10,1ºC e uma mínima momentânea de 4,7ºC, que é a temperatura actual. Pela madrugada recolhi mais 1,6 mm. O céu encontra-se limpo e desde há uns minutos o vento acalmou, se continuar assim talvez a mínima de amanhã fique abaixo de 0ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

MSantos disse:


> Ola pessoal já estava com saudades do Meteo PT tive em Bragança durante esta semana, mas não tinha meios para participar aqui no forum, aqui na minha zona (conselho Oeiras) está acair um bom aguaceiro neste momento.
> Vou ter de me habituar ao clima de Bragança visto que estudo no IPB.
> Brevemente vou poder fazer os meus registos durante a semana em bragança e aos fins de semana em lisboa
> Saudações do
> ...




MSantos o IPB está totalmente coberto por Wireless, logo, não tens desculpa para não participar no MeteoPT

Como vais estudar engenharia florestal, podias começar a publicar aqui os registos do IPB, até porque além da estação do campus afinal também está a funcionar a estação da Veiga de Gostei que é detentora do mínimo absoluto de Portugal. 
Eu quando tal se justifique também tentarei saber os registos


----------



## João Soares (22 Nov 2007 às 22:45)

Boas, malta

Tive minima de *10,3ºC* que e a temperatura actual, e maxima de *16,3ºC*...
Hoje so chove de noite, de manha teve um dia com muitas nuvens mas sem chovere durante a tarde e noite ceu coberto com poucas nuvens


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui a noite segue algo fria.. 12,9ºC mas já esteve a 12,3ºC
para ajudar a sentir mais o frio, nada melhor que 84%HR
céu nublado 4/8
1020hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2007 às 23:09)

Irra que frio que está , sigo com céu com algumas nuvens e 10.4ºC.


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

Brigantia disse:


> MSantos o IPB está totalmente coberto por Wireless, logo, não tens desculpa para não participar no MeteoPT
> 
> Como vais estudar engenharia florestal, podias começar a publicar aqui os registos do IPB, até porque além da estação do campus afinal também está a funcionar a estação da Veiga de Gostei que é detentora do mínimo absoluto de Portugal.
> Eu quando tal se justifique também tentarei saber os registos




É verdade. Não te esqueças do Campus Virtual EDUROAM, a rede Universitária trans-europeia....



Aqui por Braga vou ter de esperar até as 00h para fixar a mínima do dia porque é agora que está a verificar a temperatura mais baixa do dia. Neste momento, 7.5ºC

Em Melgaço estão 5.0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2007 às 23:13)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de sol com céu nublado com boas abertas, tive uma manhã fria e uma tarde algo amena.

Valores de Hj Tmin - 11,4ºC  Tmax - 22,1ºC

Neste momento 13,7ºC e 76% de Hr.

Rog aí na Madeira está fresquinho. Mas aqui também não se fica atrás


----------



## Jan Kalker (22 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

9.2C com uma pressao de 1013,8 hpa, precipitação intermitente, dados locais
Jan K


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 23:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Por aqui dia de sol com céu nublado com boas abertas, tive uma manhã fria e uma tarde algo amena.
> 
> Valores de Hj Tmin - 11,4ºC  Tmax - 22,1ºC
> 
> ...



Estou a ver que as temperaturas mínimas aí estam muito parecidas com as de aqui... já nas máximas, bem, hoje não fui além dos 15,5ºc
 no Areeiro já está 3,9ºC  tou a ver que não demora cai la também neve


----------



## Henrique (22 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 18-22 Novembro 2007*

Tou a ver relampagos 
E ve-se perfeitamente toda a nuvem incus, lindo! Se eu tivesse uma boa maquina ftografica... 
Andam por aqui a burbulhar, adoro isto  se alguem poder tirar fotos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

Rog disse:


> Estou a ver que as temperaturas mínimas aí estam muito parecidas com as de aqui... já nas máximas, bem, hoje não fui além dos 15,5ºc
> no Areeiro já está 3,9ºC  tou a ver que não demora cai la também neve



Cheguei a pensar que a minha maxima tivesse errada mas ja verifiquei no site do climaat, que em Ponta Delgada chegou aos 20ºC, Não muito diferente da minha. Certamente na costa norte da ilha deve ter feito mais frio, aqui a costa sul é mais abrigada, ainda mais onde eu moro que está abrigado de norte pela montanha da Lagoa do Fogo (980 metros).


----------



## Henrique (22 Nov 2007 às 23:29)

Tou a ver relampagos tou a ver relampagos! 
Ve-se uma especie calvus quase em incus por todo o lado, na perfeição


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 23:30)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Cheguei a pensar que a minha maxima tivesse errada mas ja verifiquei no site do climaat, que em Ponta Delgada chegou aos 20ºC, Não muito diferente da minha. Certamente na costa norte da ilha deve ter feito mais frio, aqui a costa sul é mais abrigada, ainda mais onde eu moro que está abrigado de norte pela montanha da Lagoa do Fogo (980 metros).



Acredito que as temperaturas ai a norte não serão muito diferentes das que tenho aqui. Já na costa sul aqui no Funchal, vejo que são parecidas às que tens ai, no Funchal a temperatura andou tambem pelos 22ºC de máx. A mínima no Funchal é que foi de 17ºC.. nem a isso hoje cheguei..


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 23:46)

Começou a nublar, o que fez subir um pouco a temperatura. Depois de chegar a 2,4ºC, agora registo 3,3ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

Por aqui agora 13,5ºC


----------



## Mago (23 Nov 2007 às 00:01)

Noite Fresca, 4,7ºC
céu limpo


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 00:15)

Sexta-feira começa com 2,1ºC e o céu com alguns cirrus.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 00:35)

Henrique disse:


> Tou a ver relampagos tou a ver relampagos!
> Ve-se uma especie calvus quase em incus por todo o lado, na perfeição



Parece que sim, há umas nuvens a crescer um pouco no mar.

*00:00*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 00:36)

Por aqui céu muito nublado ainda vou ver as ultimas pingas desta borrascada toda  segundo o radar vem ai qualquer coisa e já está a relampaguiar...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

Estou com 10.0ºC e 1013hpa o vento está nulo.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 00:45)

*00:00*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 00:48)

Vince disse:


> *00:00*



O nucleo ainda está bastante belo se se mantiver ainda temos uma valente borrasca amanhã de manhã...


----------



## adiabático (23 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Por aqui ouvem-se trovões  e caem umas pingas


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 01:18)

Por Odivelas acompanho também os poucos relampagos que se veem ao longe..
Será que chegam aqui ainda com intensidade?!


----------



## I_Pereira (23 Nov 2007 às 01:24)

Para não dizerem que ultimamente só falo para me queixar da falta de trovoada por aqui, hoje também deixo foto dum halo apanhado à pressa pouco antes da meia noite


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 01:29)

Boa foto 

Por aqui as nuvens estão no ponto agora só precisam do toque magico  e desata a chover.


----------



## Zoelae (23 Nov 2007 às 01:39)

Aqui em Queluz, sinto agora bater algumas gotas na janela, está fresco...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 01:40)

Começou agora a chover e a levantar-se vento  estou com 9.8ºC.

Bom já registei 1 mm.

Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 01:53)

Aqui aumenta a intensidade da chuva.. Mas o que eu queria mesmo era relampagos!

Há alguns minutos atrás o céu estava assim...


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 02:01)




----------



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 02:09)

Hoje termina o dia para mim e deixo aqui o 1º registo da minha estação que chegou hoje.

Dados actuais
8,5ºC 1012hpa 80%HR 

Amanhã coloco fotos da estação que hoje não tive tempo para o fazer.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 02:22)

IM lança alerta amarelo para os distritos de Lisboa, Setubal, Évora, Beja e Faro:
Aguaceiros localmente fortes.
Por aqui agora chove mesmo a sério.. 

Mas os olhos já pesam... Hora de ir dormir!
Opá.. Tenho de também arranjar uma EMA...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2007 às 08:10)

Boas,

Mínima de *6,7ºC* e nevoeiro pela manha.

*3,2* mm de precipitação desde as 22 horas de ontem.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 08:48)

Bom dia!

Algumas nuvens altas e 0,0ºC.

Mínima de -1,3ºC e com bastante mais geada que naquelas manhãs gélidas do fim-de-semana passado.

Mas o que eu gostaria mesmo era alguma chuva


----------



## mocha (23 Nov 2007 às 09:23)

e porque hoje é sexta feira desde já bom fim de semana a todos os membros
noite passada ainda choveu moderadamente na minha zona, agora o ceu apresenta se com algumas nuvens, 11ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2007 às 09:29)

Bom dia a todos !
Durante esta noite caíram *2 mm *de precipitação por aqui.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *7,0 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *9,3 ºC* e algum nevoeiro.


_Veja-se o nevoeiro por volta das 8:45h:_








_Nebulosidade, ontem, por volta das 12:30h:_


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 09:46)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva (3 mm) agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 8.5ºC agora estou com 11.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2007 às 10:01)

Boas, 
Por aqui 13,2ºC e 95%HR
a minima foi de 11,6ºC
alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado
céu nublado a encoberto 7/8


----------



## Kraliv (23 Nov 2007 às 10:05)

Boas,


Antes de mais , espero que o acontecido ontem à noite em Setúbal não tenha atingindo nenhum dos colegas que vive por lá. Foi realmente impressionante  


Por cá, bastante nevoeiro esta manhã e a temperatuta mínima foi baixa, 4,5ºC.


Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 7,3ºc
Humid. 95%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento - -


Temp. actual: 9,6ºC


Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2007 às 10:38)

Boas, malta

Por aqui algum nevoeiro de manha, agora ceu limpo com * 10,1ºC*
Minima de *6,1ºC*


----------



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 10:38)

Boas por aqui:

A min. foi às 7:38 com 5,8ºC

Neste momento 9,4ºC / 1016hpa / 75%HR


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2007 às 10:54)

Fil disse:


> MSantos, já arranjaste casa? Se sim, em que zona?



Ainda não arranjei casa definitiva, estou deforma provisória na casa de um colega que fica perto dos cilos da EPAC. Não sei o nome da rua, quando tiver casa eu digo a zona 

Está uma manhã de ceu pouco nublado, e está fresco aqui em linda-a-velha


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 13:23)

Algumas nuvens, 9,7ºC e as montanhas aqui a norte cobertas de neve.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Nov 2007 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui céu com periodos de muita nublusidade. Neste momento algum sol

A minima foi de 12,8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (23 Nov 2007 às 15:23)

Boas,


Céu praticamente limpo , com a temperatura nos 13,8ºC; Humidade 57%; Pressão 1014hPa e vento 6,4km/h NE


A Temp. Máx., 15,8ºC, terá sido alcançada bem cedinho, às 11.38h






Bom fim de semana e...allez Vitória* allez, domingo no Dragão  

*7 milhões de torcedores a apoiar


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2007 às 16:36)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (07h35); Temperatura máxima = 14,0 ºC (14h18); Temperatura actual = 12,2 ºCX; Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 6,2 ºC (dia 23); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 19:05)

Por aqui tarde de gradual diminuição da nebulosidade e assim se mantem.

Tive uma rica máxima de 15.0ºC agora estou com 11.4ºC 

A pressão está nos 1015hpa o vento está fraco e fresquinho.

Um bom e gélido fim de semana para todos vocemeces


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2007 às 19:09)

Hoje, tive um dia de ceu limpo, mas muito frio devido ao vento que e fraco mas sente-se na pele por ser gelido
Temp minima: *6,1ºC*
Temp maxima: *15,6ºC*
Temp actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 19:11)

Por aqui tivemos algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas agora está a limpar. 6,6ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: -1,3ºC / 10,4ºC


----------



## jonaslor (23 Nov 2007 às 20:07)

Boas. Por aqui tudo limpinho de manhã.
Pela tarde, registaram-se algumas núvens.
Muito frio.


Minima registada: 2.6 º (8h00 )
Máxima registada: 9.5º (13:10)
Actual: 6,8º
Media: 5,8º


----------



## Brigantia (23 Nov 2007 às 20:16)

Neste momento 4,8ºC. A mínima foi de 0,2ºC, e hoje era possível ver bastante geada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado praticamente todo o dia, vento fraco mas com a sensação de frio, e alguns aguaceiros fracos que nem chegaram a 1 mm dado que o pluviómetro não acusou nada.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC (bem capaz de bater a mínima)


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2007 às 20:54)

Boas, 
Por aqui 13,2ºC céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos
83%HR
1020hpa
total acumulado precipitação: 4,4mm/m2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

Boas! Tempo frio por aqui! Muita sensação de frio! Já tenho lenha em casa para estreiar a lareira este ano e matar as saudades da lareira lá do norte!

Temp: 8.2ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (23 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

Boas

hoje a maxima por aqui foi de *15.5ºC* e a minima de *9.8ºC*

A manha foi de algumas nuvens com abertas durante a tarde

agora mantem-se limpo com *11.0ºC* e a pressao esta nos *1012hPa*


----------



## Brigantia (23 Nov 2007 às 23:38)

Noite fria, neste momento 2,5ºC Hoje vamos descer a negativos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2007 às 00:19)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de sol e nuvens. Neste momento está uma noite algo fria e com céu com boas abertas aqui na Lagoa. Veem-se algumas estrelas.

Valores de Hoje. Tmin - 12,6ºC  Tmax - 21,6ºC

Actual 12,8ºC


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Noite fria, neste momento 2,5ºC Hoje vamos descer a negativos



E se assim for desta vez de certeza que haverá geada bem mais espectacular que a do fds passado...


Em Braga registo 8.0ºC em Melgaço 7.0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2007 às 01:02)

Noite gélida por aqui!

Temp: 6.9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2007 às 09:28)

Minima de *5,7ºC* (Chill minimo de *2,2ºC*)


----------



## Ledo (24 Nov 2007 às 09:35)

A mínima por aqui foi de 5,7ºC às 7:14. Mais uma noite na casa dos 5º. Tem estado umas mínimas muito baixas.

Actualmente 7,9ºC, 1021hpa, 75% HR


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2007 às 09:42)

Tive uma minima de *6,3ºC *(+0,2ºC) que ontem.. e por agora registo *9,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2007 às 09:51)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *6,7 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *10,6 ºC *e o céu está limpo.


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2007 às 10:40)

*10,8ºC* e ceu limpo


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2007 às 10:49)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 4,7 ºC (06h59); Temperatura actual = 10,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,7 ºC (dia 24); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).

*Reforço do Anticiclone; Vento muito desagradável.*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2007 às 10:53)

Bons dias 

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma mínima horrivel de 9.4ºC agora estou com 12.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está moderado/fraco... dá cabo das mínimas.

Faz hoje 1 ano que por esta altura estava a chover torrencialmente foi um dia em não parou de cair água houve inundações por todo lado  resumindo foi um dia excelente 









Foi uma frente fria valente 





Tudo isto levou que o IM tomasse a atitude que está descrita em cima a imgem fala por si 

Aqui ficam uns videos

Azenhas do Mar


Sertã


Relatório de Novembro http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_11_06.pdf


----------



## GranNevada (24 Nov 2007 às 11:17)

Nesse dia a minha Davis registou a IMPRESSIONANTE cifra de 1463 mm./h. às 15.25 h. .
Levo exactamente 30 anos de registos e posso-vos garantir que nunca tinha visto chover com tanta intensidade .
Já vi chover muito mais , mas nunca tão intenso ...


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2007 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã de geada.

Céu limpo e 5,1ºC.

Mínima de -2,1ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2007 às 11:26)

GranNevada disse:


> Nesse dia a minha Davis registou a IMPRESSIONANTE cifra de 1463 mm./h. às 15.25 h. .
> Levo exactamente 30 anos de registos e posso-vos garantir que nunca tinha visto chover com tanta intensidade .
> Já vi chover muito mais , mas nunca tão intenso ...



Valor impressionante 

Por aqui também choveu bastante nesses dias.

O rio que na semana passada gelou, no ano passado estava assim:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2007 às 11:57)

Neste momento com *12,4 ºC* por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2007 às 12:25)

Ja vou com *14,0ºC*


----------



## BARROS (24 Nov 2007 às 12:38)

Aqui no sudeste brasileiro, uma estranha massa de ar frio persiste na região. São  Paulo teve 13,5° no dia 22, e 14,4° de mínima no dia 23, e olha só, o tão famoso Rio de Janeiro teve 12,7°!!! Mas no mesmo dia o calor aumentou e a máxima lá ficou em 28°. Fenômeno esse comum no inverno... mas estamos à apenas 1 mês do verão... Outra coisa que já incomoda é um mosquito que se prolifera no calor. Ele transmite a DENGUE, não sei se vocês conhecem essa doença, por ela ser mais comum nas regiões tropicais... são mais de 430.000 casos notificados, uma epidemia. Por falar nisso, gostaria de saber se aí em Portugal, vocês sofrem com alguma epidemia dessas ligada ao clima?


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (24 Nov 2007 às 13:32)

E eu com *15.2ºC*


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (24 Nov 2007 às 13:34)

BARROS disse:


> Aqui no sudeste brasileiro, uma estranha massa de ar frio persiste na região. São  Paulo teve 13,5° no dia 22, e 14,4° de mínima no dia 23, e olha só, o tão famoso Rio de Janeiro teve 12,7°!!! Mas no mesmo dia o calor aumentou e a máxima lá ficou em 28°. Fenômeno esse comum no inverno... mas estamos à apenas 1 mês do verão... Outra coisa que já incomoda é um mosquito que se prolifera no calor. Ele transmite a DENGUE, não sei se vocês conhecem essa doença, por ela ser mais comum nas regiões tropicais... são mais de 430.000 casos notificados, uma epidemia. Por falar nisso, gostaria de saber se aí em Portugal, vocês sofrem com alguma epidemia dessas ligada ao clima?



Que eu me recorde acho que não...  

não costumamos ser afectados por esse tipo de problema..


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2007 às 15:05)

Por enquanto não...Mas ou muito me engano, ou vamos ter esse problema, infelizmente, daqui a uns anos na zona do Alentejo nas proximidades do Alqueva..Águas paradas e calor intenso = mistura explosiva...Hope not...!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2007 às 15:10)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Por enquanto não...Mas ou muito me engano, ou vamos ter esse problema, infelizmente, daqui a uns anos na zona do Alentejo nas proximidades do Alqueva..Águas paradas e calor intenso = mistura explosiva...Hope not...!



Calor  eu este ano não conheci esse termo para o ano ainda vai ser pior  estamos a virar continental...


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2007 às 15:30)

maxima de *15,9ºC*

Actual *15,4ºC*


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2007 às 15:49)

BARROS disse:


> Outra coisa que já incomoda é um mosquito que se prolifera no calor. Ele transmite a DENGUE, não sei se vocês conhecem essa doença, por ela ser mais comum nas regiões tropicais... são mais de 430.000 casos notificados, uma epidemia. Por falar nisso, gostaria de saber se aí em Portugal, vocês sofrem com alguma epidemia dessas ligada ao clima?



Em Portugal de vez em quando há uma ou outra praga de mosquitos, mas geralmente não são nada de especial e desaparecem no final de poucos dias. Faz agora mais ou menos um ano que houve uma aqui em Lisboa e noutros locais, especialmente nas zonas ribeirinhas. E normalmente não tem estado associadas a doenças, embora sempre que ocorrem pragas as autoridades fazem análises constantes. Em 2004 houve pelo menos uma situação de 2 turistas no Algarve infectados com Febre do Nilo que pode ter sido devido a mosquitos.

Pensa-se que com o aquecimento global esta situação se tornará mais frequente em Portugal e está mesmo a ser criada uma rede de vigilância de  mosquitos transmissores de doenças.

Actualmente temos mesmo um problema sério com um mosquito (Aedes aegypti) que transmite a Dengue  que referes tal, como a febre amarela, mas não é em Portugal Continental, é na Madeira, e parece que já se está na presença duma praga dificil de erradicar. O mesmo mosquito já foi detectado em Espanha e em Itália, mas em Portugal continental ainda não.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2007 às 16:01)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a tarde está a ser um pouco ventosa, o que talvez seja a causa da constância da temperatura, que está estacionada já há mais de 1 hora.

Neste momento, registam-se *13,3 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *13,4 ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2007 às 16:04)

BARROS disse:


> Aqui no sudeste brasileiro, uma estranha massa de ar frio persiste na região. São  Paulo teve 13,5° no dia 22, e 14,4° de mínima no dia 23, e olha só, o tão famoso Rio de Janeiro teve 12,7°!!! Mas no mesmo dia o calor aumentou e a máxima lá ficou em 28°. Fenômeno esse comum no inverno... mas estamos à apenas 1 mês do verão... Outra coisa que já incomoda é um mosquito que se prolifera no calor. Ele transmite a DENGUE, não sei se vocês conhecem essa doença, por ela ser mais comum nas regiões tropicais... são mais de 430.000 casos notificados, uma epidemia. Por falar nisso, gostaria de saber se aí em Portugal, vocês sofrem com alguma epidemia dessas ligada ao clima?




Bem, epidemias não mas já existem tentativas de colonização de espécies tropicais. Os mosquitos Aedes Aegypti da Madeira e pequenos casos do vírus do Nilo cujo primeiro ataque ocorreu em 1969. A maior preocupação neste momento será o NH1 da gripe das aves...


http://expresso.clix.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/151508

http://noticias.portugalmail.pt/art...ode-ter-estado-desde-1969-em-ciclo-silencioso

http://www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=17460


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2007 às 16:06)

Boas, por aqui depois de uma manhã com sol a tarde tem estado muito nublado, sigo com uns 15.7ºc , temperatura mais de Inverno


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2007 às 16:10)

Boas!

Temperatura mínima por aqui foi 5.3ºC

Sigo com 13.9ºC...

Montalegre as 14 horas não ultrapassava os 5ºC e Penhas Douradas os 2ºC!


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado
13,3ºC 85%HR
1019hpa


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2007 às 18:12)

Boas.
Por aqui céu limpo com algumas nuvens. 
Vento de Es-Nordeste - ENE; Actual 27.0mph (0.868845 nó) /43.4km/h

Temperatura:  	
Actual: 6.8 °C  
Maxima :9.4 °C (12:00)
Minima: 3.7 º C (08:30 am)
Media: 6.4 °C


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2007 às 19:17)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com algum sol, à tarde tapou-se o sol e assim continua nublado, agora está um vento moderado de nordeste que até arrepia a espinha

Temperatura Máxima: 16.4ºC (considero uma máxima mais para Dezembro perto do Natal do que em Novembro)
Temperatura mínima: 9.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2007 às 19:41)

E vamos ter mais uma noite fria: 9 ºC agora no Alandroal (Alentejo Central).

*Vento desagradável de Leste/Nordeste.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2007 às 20:46)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, estão *9,4 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento vem de Norte, soprando fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2007 às 21:11)

Por aqui uma tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma rica máxima de 14.9ºC  agora estou com 11.4ºC devido ao vento 

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2007 às 21:13)

A temperatura está a descer rápido hoje. 

Céu limpo e 3,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: -2,1ºC / 11,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2007 às 21:14)

_Extremos de hoje:_

*6,7 ºC* / *13,4 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2007 às 21:16)

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## nuno165 (24 Nov 2007 às 21:18)

aqui nao esta a descer a temperatura devido ao vento  

maxima de hoje:14.6ºC
minima: 3.3ºC

temp actual 10.1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

Boa noite! hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu com periodos de muita nublusidade com aguaceiros fracos durante o início da manhã aqui na Lagoa. Durante a tarde houve alguns periodos de sol. Neste momento nublado.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 12,5ºC  Tmax - 21,6ºC

Actual. 15ºC  67% Hr


----------



## CMPunk (24 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Céu Limpo

Temperatura: 12.7º
Pressão: 1014.5 hPa
Vento: 17 km/h NNE
Humidade: 53 %


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2007 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado
12,6ºC
89%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2007 às 22:35)

Noite fresca!

Temp: 7.5ºC



Quero neve!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

Aqui mantem-se tudo na mesma. 15ºC  e 67% Hr


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2007 às 23:30)

Temp:* 9,4ºC*


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (24 Nov 2007 às 23:36)

Boas!

Dados de hoje:

Max.: *15.3ºC*

Min.: *9.8ºC*


Actual: *11.1ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2007 às 23:54)

Algumas temperaturas nos Açores actualmente:

Lagoa (Santa Cruz) 14,9ºC (minha estação)

Ponta Delgada (cidade) - 17,7ºC

Lages das Flores -18,9ºC

Biscoitos (Terceira) - 15,9ºC

Angra do Heroísmo - 17,8ºC

Terra Chã (Terceira) - 15,9ºC

Praia da Vitória (Terceira) - 17,9ºC

Horta - 18ºC

Ponta Delgada (aeroporto) - 15ºC

Santa Maria - 16ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2007 às 00:13)

[24.11.07]
Max: *15,9ºC*
Min: *6,3ºC*
Actual: *9.2ºC*


----------



## Ledo (25 Nov 2007 às 00:45)

O dia ontem fechou com

Temp. Min.: 5,7ºC às 07:14
Temp. Max.: 13,8ºC às 14:52

Actualmente sigo com 8,8ºC 1023hpa 62%HR


----------



## Brigantia (25 Nov 2007 às 00:51)

Boas, neste momento 0,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2007 às 09:24)

Tive uma minima de *6,8ºC*
Neste moment *8,9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2007 às 10:05)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia a está a ser fresco e de algum vento.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *6,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *8,6 ºC* e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 11:28)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive um mínima horrivel de 9.2ºC (maldito vento ) agora estou com 11.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Ledo (25 Nov 2007 às 13:20)

No mapa de previsões do IM, está a indicação de vento muito forte na região da Guarda!

Como um céu limpo pode ser tão enganador e não ser sinónimo de bom tempo!

Neste momento sigo com 12,1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2007 às 14:07)

Temp: *14,5ºC* (a maxima ate agr)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2007 às 14:50)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, o dia continua com uma brisa fresca.
Por vezes, o vento é moderado.
Estão *12,9 ºC *e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2007 às 14:51)

Boas,
Por aqui 14,8ºC
72%HR
1019hpa

a min foi de 11,1ºC
a max. ate ao momento 16ºC
1,9mm desde as 0h


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2007 às 14:53)

Mais um dia de geada pela manhã.






Céu limpo e 10,4 por agora.

Valor mínimo hoje: -1,0ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2007 às 15:48)

Fui até à Sanábria esta manhã ver as primeiras neves da temporada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2007 às 15:52)

Não tem mais? Lindas!


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2007 às 15:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não tem mais? Lindas!



Já coloquei mais fotos no tópico de imagens


----------



## jose leça (25 Nov 2007 às 16:29)

Bons dias.
Por aqui um dia típico de Novembro, com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Registei 15,3ºC de máxima, e 5,8ºC de mínima. A HR oscilou entre os 36% e os 68%.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Nov 2007 às 17:16)

Boas,

Por aqui um dia de céu limpo e vento moderado com algumas rajadas.Tive uma mínima de 8.4ºC e uma máxima de 14ºC.Por agora estão 13.1ºC mas o vento é de cortar
A pressão mantém-se nos 1019hPa mas não existe praticamente humidade, 23%RH.
Tempo muito seco e frio que parece que é para durar.Vamos ver se aguenta até ao Natal
Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2007 às 17:19)

Dan disse:


>



Adorei esta ! 
Muito boa !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2007 às 17:45)

A paisagem em Chaves olhando para Norte deve estar deslumbrante! Penso que a estação de Manzaneda (Sul de Orense) já deve ter tido os primeiros esquiadores a ver por essas fotos!...

Temp: 9.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2007 às 17:47)

Temp: *12,0ºC*


----------



## jose leça (25 Nov 2007 às 17:57)

1o,1ºC com 55% de HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2007 às 18:10)

Bom início de noite a todos !
A temperatura máxima registada por aqui foi de *12,9 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *10,3 ºC* e o céu apresenta-se limpo.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 18:47)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma rica máxima de 14.5ºC e agora estou com 10.3ºC 

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento tem estado a enfraquecer até ao momento.


----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2007 às 19:11)

Aqui céu limpo e 9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2007 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algum vento mas tem vindo aumentando agora à noite.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.6ºC (devido ao vento)
Temperatura actual. 13.4ºC


----------



## Skizzo (25 Nov 2007 às 20:06)

Max: 17,3ºC
Min: 8,2ºC


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2007 às 20:23)

Céu limpo, com poucas nuvens.
Vento de Nordeste - NE

Rajada de vento actual: 24.0mph (0.868845 nó)  / 38.6km/h  
Rajada de vento maxima: 44.0mph (0.868845 nó)  / 70.8km/h
Velocidade do vento actual: 8.0mph (0.868845 nó)  / 12.9km/h 
Velocidade do vento máxima: 44.0mph (0.868845 nó)  / 70.8km/h

Temperatura Actual: 10.2 °C  
Temperatura Máxima: 12.7 °C  (12:00) 	
Temperatura Mínima: 2.0 °C     (06:00am)
Temperatura Média: 8.3 °C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2007 às 20:25)

jonaslor disse:


> *Temperatura Actual: 10.2 °C  *



O que o vento faz !
A essa altitude e no interior e ainda assim estás com uma temperatura mais elevada do que a minha.
Há cerca de 2 horas que registo *9,6 ºC*.


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2007 às 20:28)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O que o vento faz !
> A essa altitude e no interior e ainda assim estás com uma temperatura mais elevada do que a minha.
> Há cerca de 2 horas que registo *9,6 ºC*.




Podes crer! Também por aqui registo desde as 18:00 10,2 º C mais décima menos décima...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2007 às 21:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 4,4 ºC (07h33); Temperatura actual = 6,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,4 ºC (dia 25); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).

*Reforço do Anticiclone com entrada de vento frio e seco vinda do interior da Europa (vento muito desagradável). Descida progressiva da temperatura mínima a cada dia que passa.*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Nov 2007 às 22:33)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 15ºC Tmax 19,5ºC

Actual 16,5ºC e 83% de Hr


----------



## Ledo (25 Nov 2007 às 22:39)

Os extremos de hoje foram:

Tmin: 6,1ºC às 6:52
Tmax: 13,2ºC às 15:11

Neste momento 8,5ºC, 1027hpa e 69% HR

Mais uma noite bem fria!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (25 Nov 2007 às 23:24)

Boas!

Dados de hoje (24/11/07):

Max.: *14.8ºC*

Min.:* 9.7ºC*


Actual: *11.2ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

Agora aqui 16,2ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2007 às 23:42)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
13,1ºC
75%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 07:30)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 7.7ºC agora estou com 11.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.

Boa semana para todos vós


----------



## anamar (26 Nov 2007 às 08:35)

Eu só gostava que chovesse... Alguem me pode dar boas notícias???


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 09:58)

anamar disse:


> Eu só gostava que chovesse... Alguem me pode dar boas notícias???



Bem vinda anamar apresenta-te por aqui http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-20.html

Quanto á chuva bom talvez lá para o meio da próxima semana...


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2007 às 10:10)

Minima de *8,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2007 às 12:20)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima registada hoje foi exactamente igual à de ontem, ou seja, *6,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,1 ºC* o céu continua limpo e o vento calmo.


----------



## olheiro (26 Nov 2007 às 13:45)

Será que para a semana (4ª. ou 5ª. feira) o cenário que a GFS prevê quanto à precipitação se concretizará? Era bom mais uns dias de chuva....para nos tirar desta pasmaceira....


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2007 às 13:59)

Continua a ventania na Covilhã, com céu limpo (avistam-se nuvens do lado de Espanha) e 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 14:42)

Boas, por aqui 16,1ºC
76%HR
1021hpa
ceu nublado com abertas


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2007 às 14:50)

Céu limpo e 12,6ºC.

Mínima de -1,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 15:00)

Por aqui:

Temp: 16.9ºC


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2007 às 16:21)

Boa tarde a todos,

Este fim de semana, as minhas mínimas oscilaram entre os 2,3º (6ªfeira) e 1,3ºC (domingo) na zona de Dois Portos.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2007 às 18:44)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima ligeiramente acima dos 5 ºC; Temperatura máxima = 15,0 ºC (15h50); Temperatura actual = 11 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,4 ºC (dia 25); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).

*Finalmente menos vento, o que deu para as temperaturas mínima e máxima subirem um pouco.*


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2007 às 18:59)

Boas. Por aqui céu limpo com vento.


*Temperatura :*
Actual: *12.8 °C  	* 
Máxima: *15.4 °C*     (13:OO)
Minima: *7.6 °C  *      (03:00 am)
Media: *11.1 °C/   	*

*Velocidade do vento actua*l: 	6.0mph (0.868845 nó) / 9.7km/h / 	
*Velocidade do vento máxima*: 36.0mph (0.868845 nó) / 57.9km/h 
*Rajada de vento actual*: 	13.0mph (0.868845 nó) / 20.9km/h / 	
_*Rajada de vento máxima:*_ 41.0mph (0.868845 nó) / 66.0km/h 	
*Vento: 	Es-Nordeste - ENE*


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 19:03)

boas,
por aqui 14,8ºC
87%HR
1021hpa


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (26 Nov 2007 às 19:05)

Boas!

por aqui a maxima foi de *17.1ºC *

o dia foi de céu limpo

neste momento vou com *13.1ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 19:07)

temp: 11.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 17.0ºC agora estou com 12.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2007 às 19:45)

Hoje teve um bom dia de sol com a maxima a atingir os *18,3ºC* e por agora sigo com *13,5ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 19:56)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui dia de céu muito nublado e sem sol.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 15,1ºC  Tmax 19,7ºC

Actual - 16,6ºC


----------



## mocha (26 Nov 2007 às 19:59)

boa noite a todos, depois de um fim de semana algo geladinho e ventoso, por aqui o dia esteve com muito sol e a minha maxima foi de 17ºC
parece que as temperaturas vão descer, ai a conta da luz


----------



## jose leça (26 Nov 2007 às 20:21)

Dia bonito aqui pelo burgo, com  céu praticamente limpo. 

Máxima de 18,1ºC e míniima de 7,4ºC. Neste momento 11,9º e 69% HR


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2007 às 21:58)

Luis França disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Este fim de semana, as minhas mínimas oscilaram entre os 2,3º (6ªfeira) e 1,3ºC (domingo) na zona de Dois Portos.



É bom ver de volta quem já tanto deu ao MeteoPT

Por Bragança seguimos com 5,3ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

Agora aqui, céu nublado e 15,5ºC. Disse que a minima tinha sido 15,1ºC mas talvez venha ainda a alterar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 22:16)

Será que os valores de Alcobaça e Almada estarão correctos?

um dá 5,8ºC e o outro 7,4ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2007 às 22:19)

Olá! Por aqui a minha mínima foi de 8,2ºC a máxima foi de 15,1ºC...neste momento vou com 12,9ºC ...o frio a apertar á noite tinha logo de ser a partir de quarta quando vou ver o Benfica com o Milan


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Será que os valores de Alcobaça e Almada estarão correctos?
> 
> um dá 5,8ºC e o outro 7,4ºC



Sempre critiquei essas estações meteorológicas.
Sinceramente, não confio nelas.
Há cerca de duas semanas, passei em Alcobaça e o meu carro marcava 
*16,5 ºC*, enquanto que a estação meteorológica de Alcobaça registava* 4,4 ºC*.
Alcobaça não é uma zona assim tão fria, é apenas muito húmida.
Quanto à estação de Almada, fica na Praia da Rainha, portanto, numa praia essas temperaturas estão fora de questão.
Estou a 30 km do mar e não registo temperaturas dessas, ainda por cima esses registos disparatados acontecem todos os dias.


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2007 às 22:25)

Boa noite,

Por aqui estas últimas noites têm estado "fresquinhas".
Neste momento, estou com 5.7ºC e uma pressão de 1020 hpa


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 22:33)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui estas últimas noites têm estado "fresquinhas".
> Neste momento, estou com 5.7ºC e uma pressão de 1020 hpa



Bem fresco.. eu ainda não desci além de 11ºC, mas Portugal parece já ter entrado a sério no Inverno, pelo menos a nível de temperaturas..
no momento ando nos 14,1ºC


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2007 às 22:36)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Será que os valores de Alcobaça e Almada estarão correctos?
> 
> um dá 5,8ºC e o outro 7,4ºC



De Almada não te poderei dar dados concretos, agora de Alcobaça acredito que esteja correcta porque está relativamente perto de mim, anteontem tive uma mínima de 1.3ºC, esta noite tive de mínima 1.7ºC e neste momento estou com 5.7ºC.
Devo salientar que as minhas temperaturas estão correctas, pois conferem em duas estações digitais bem como em mercúrio


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

Neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

Rog disse:


> Bem fresquesco.. eu ainda não desci além de 11ºC, mas Portugal parece já ter entrado a sério no Inverno, pelo menos a nível de temperaturas..
> no momento ando nos 14,1ºC



Olá amigo Rog 
Por aqui pelo menos tem estado engraçado com temperaturas algo baixas


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 22:46)

Santos disse:


> Olá amigo Rog
> Por aqui pelo menos tem estado engraçado com temperaturas algo baixas



O Areeiro também ja tem temperaturas interessantes, peno que ontem chegou mesmo aos 3ºC, por agora la estão 5,6ºC, não tarda temos neve tb aqui na ilha


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC



Aos poucos, ai também a temperatura que parece andar sempre em volta dos 20ºC, também vai descendo... qual a mínima até ao momento ai ?


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

boas

aqui no deserto da margem sul foi um dia com sol, céu limpo e pouco vento.

neste momento tenho céu limpo, vento fraco e 111º   11.1º

abraços


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Rog disse:


> O Areeiro também ja tem temperaturas interessantes, peno que ontem chegou mesmo aos 3ºC, por agora la estão 5,6ºC, não tarda temos neve tb aqui na ilha



O pico do Areeiro bem como o pico Ruivo são sempre espectaculares, no entanto com neve são de uma beleza extraordinária, e pela tua informação não deverá faltar muito para tal


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

boas por aqui tem estado dias de muito vento, neste momento 9.5ºc tive uma minima de 7.5ºc  que seca de tempo... bem vou voltar ao estudo pois as frequências estão a apertar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 22:54)

Rog disse:


> Aos poucos, ai também a temperatura que parece andar sempre em volta dos 20ºC, também vai descendo... qual a mínima até ao momento ai ?



A minima que eu registei aqui foi de 11,4ºC no inicio deste mês.

A máxima mais baixa foi de 17ºC tambem agora em novembro. Ontem e hj registei maximas de 19,5ºC e 19,7ºC

É de salientar que as minimas aqui na Lagoa são bem baixas para a região, mais baixas que em Ponta Delgada. Visto que vivo mesmo junto ao mar e na costa sul da ilha. Talvez seja influencia da montanha da Lagoa do Fogo que fica mesmo por trás de Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2007 às 22:55)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui no deserto da margem sul foi um dia com sol, céu limpo e pouco vento.
> 
> ...



Olá amigo rebelo  

Noite nada fria por aqui, neste momento 12,5ºC, 1022hpa e céu limpo


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A minima que eu registei aqui foi de 11,4ºC no inicio deste mês.
> 
> A máxima mais baixa foi de 17ºC tambem agora em novembro. Ontem e hj registei maximas de 19,5ºC e 19,7ºC
> 
> É de salientar que as minimas aqui na Lagoa são bem baixas para a região, mais baixas que em Ponta Delgada. Visto que vivo mesmo junto ao mar e na costa sul da ilha. Talvez seja influencia da montanha da Lagoa do Fogo que fica mesmo por trás de Santa Cruz da Lagoa



Pois pensei numa minima um pouco mais alta... afinal não está muito longe da mínima mais baixa que tive, 11,1ºC (ontem). Já a maxima mais baixa foi de 15,5ºC no dia 22 deste mês.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 23:01)

Rog disse:


> Pois pensei numa minima um pouco mais alta... afinal não está muito longe da mínima mais baixa que tive, 11,1ºC (ontem). Já a maxima mais baixa foi de 15,5ºC no dia 22 deste mês.



Aqui esta freguesia da Lagoa, tem um clima próprio! Aliás os Açores estão cheios de microclimas.

Aqui não existe estações de altitude o que é pena. Mas aí qual é a temperatura a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude?


Aqui sigo com 15,1ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 23:07)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui esta freguesia da Lagoa, tem um clima próprio! Aliás os Açores estão cheios de microclimas.
> 
> Aqui não existe estações de altitude o que é pena. Mas aí qual é a temperatura a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude?
> 
> ...



Também a Madeira... devido à orografia bem acentuada, os microclimas parecem existir em todos os recantos da ilha.
Quanto as estações, também por cá estão basicamente todas a cerca de 100m de altitude, exepto claro a do Areeiro a cerca de 1800 m. 
Por estimativa... a temperatura a 1000m deve andar à volta de 10ºC neste momento... mas certezas não as há!
Agora por aqui, 14,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

Rog disse:


> Também a Madeira... devido à orografia bem acentuada, os microclimas parecem existir em todos os recantos da ilha.
> Quanto as estações, também por cá estão basicamente todas a cerca de 100m de altitude, exepto claro a do Areeiro a cerca de 1800 m.
> Por estimativa... a temperatura a 1000m deve andar à volta de 10ºC neste momento... mas certezas não as há!
> Agora por aqui, 14,1ºC



Eu perguntei pq tambem queria fazer um calculo para a temperatura no alto da Lagoa do Fogo (Pico da Barrosa) com 980 metros


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Eu perguntei pq tambem queria fazer um calculo para a temperatura no alto da Lagoa do Fogo (Pico da Barrosa) com 980 metros



pois, por estimativa é complicado... nesse caso estou um pouco melhor porque posso fazer uma estimativa mais certeira como tenho dados a 1800m e a 500m, mas caso não tivesse dados de 1800m, seria dificil... embora normalmente as temperaturas do Areeiro coincidam com as das cartas a 850hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, estão *11,5 ºC *e a temperatura está com tendência para estabilizar.
O céu está limpo e o vento está calmo.


----------



## Ledo (26 Nov 2007 às 23:25)

Bem, para a região oeste está mesmo frio!

Aqui no Norte as temperaturas estão mais amenas!

Dados de hoje 26/09:

Tmin: 6,6ºC 3:34
Tmax: 16,3ºC  15:21
Actual: 12,4ºC   1024HPa  66%HR


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

Boas a todos, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas depois apareceram algumas nuvens altas ao final da tarde, o vento diminuiu à noite e a temperatura desce

Temperatura Máxima: 19.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2007 às 23:30)

Agora por aqui 15ºC e é também por enquanto a minima do dia


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2007 às 23:41)

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento calmo. A temperatura esta noite já desceu a 3,0ºC, mas voltou a subir. 4,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2007 às 23:54)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento calmo. A temperatura esta noite já desceu a 3,0ºC, mas voltou a subir. 4,4ºC neste momento.



freskinho por ai  por aqui esta mais quente 9.5ºc mas com um ventinho


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 23:58)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo.

Estou com 11.4ºC o ventito está fraco  pressão nos 1014hpa.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2007 às 00:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui noite de céu limpo.
> 
> Estou com 11.4ºC o ventito está fraco  pressão nos 1014hpa.



Boas

Tens de ver essa pressão porque ela está muito baixa!!Terias de ter a volta dos 1020hpa  eu tenho 1021hpa...temperatura  de 12,0ºC a baixar muito lentamente.
hasta


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 00:10)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Tens de ver essa pressão porque ela está muito baixa!!Terias de ter a volta dos 1020hpa  eu tenho 1021hpa...temperatura  de 12,0ºC a baixar muito lentamente.
> hasta



Ops isto é do sono 

Tenho 1019hpa 

Até amanhã malta.


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 00:14)

Péssimo hoje o dia aqui pelo extremo norte....
Máximas e mínimas bem mais altas que nos últimos 8 dias...

A mínima foi de uns vergonhosos 9.3ºC com céu limpo 

A máxima chegou aos 15.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2007 às 01:08)

Ora aí está: o nosso especialista no terreno. A atenção do INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA:



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Passei em Alcobaça e o meu carro marcava
> *16,5 ºC*, enquanto que a estação meteorológica de Alcobaça registava* 4,4 ºC*.
> Alcobaça não é uma zona assim tão fria, é apenas muito húmida.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 09:02)

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu com 0% de nuvens agora está com 5%.

Tive uma mínima de 9.3ºC agora estou com 10.1ºC 

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2007 às 09:37)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado 7/8
13,5ºC e 91%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Kraliv (27 Nov 2007 às 09:59)

Boas,



Manhã igual à dos ultimos dias , apenas menos ventosa.

Temperatura mínima registada, 7,2ºC.


Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. 10,1ºC
Humid. 64%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 8,2km/h NE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2007 às 10:21)

Bom dia! Manhã de céu pouco nublado na Lagoa e em praticamente todo o ceu concelho e restante costa sul. Mais nublado na zona oeste do concelho de Ponta Delgada.

Tmin até ao momento 12,4ºC

Valor ás 8h30 12,4ºC e 77% Hr


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2007 às 10:34)

Mínima de *5,4ºC*

A temperatura está a subir muito devagar...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (27 Nov 2007 às 10:53)

Bons dias

A minima de hoje foi: *10.4ºC* 

por agora sigo com ceu limpo, vento fraco e *13.5ºC*


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2007 às 10:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sempre critiquei essas estações meteorológicas.
> Sinceramente, não confio nelas.
> Há cerca de duas semanas, passei em Alcobaça e o meu carro marcava
> *16,5 ºC*, enquanto que a estação meteorológica de Alcobaça registava* 4,4 ºC*.
> ...



eu continuo na minha, confio bem mais no valor duma estaçao oficial do IM que no termometro do teu carro 

se marca o valor, eu acredito. mt mais que no termometro de um carro, nao so pela precisao, como pelo tempo de resposta. 
voltamos ao mesmo, se a localizaçao da estaçao é duvidosa, tudo bem, pode ser, pode nao representar o clima da regiao, é 1 hipotese.. 

mas la que a zona até é fria, isso é, basta veres valores das estaçoes todas a volta. a regiao é fria neste tipo de tempo. mesmo se fores ver mapas de modelos de mesoscala, claro que sao so modelos, mas.. toda a zona a norte de lisboa, ate leiria é das zonas aparentemente com minimas mais baixas (exceptuando o NE portugues obvio!)

qto a de almada, na praia da rainha é realmente estranho, mas provavelmente é mm local. primeiro esta num sitio nao urbanizado e perto de pinhal.acho que é zona  propicia, possivelmente tambem pelo tipo de solo, a arrefecimento nocturno. e a margem sul, excepto parte mais urbanizada junto ao rio (tipo almada cidade) é bem fria a noite, isso nao ha duvidas.. acho eu.. ve a estaçao da moita do hotspot.. é bastante representativa..  alias, se fores a algum lado na margem sul numa noite destas e dp atravessares o tejo, a diferença é realmente significativa para o lado de lisboa.. microclimas  

qto ao facto de ser ao pe da praia, sim é pouco frequente, mas nao impeditivo, mais uma vez pode-se simplesmente tratar de particularidades mt locais, e ai tens de concordar cmg, qd tu proprio tantas vezes falas do grande microclima de Moscavide, mesmo ao lado da estaçao oficial do IM.. ne?  
de facto locais junto ao mar sao mais amenos, mas nao implica que por diversos motivos, como tarem num vale duma ribeira, ou seja o que for, nao tenham condiçoes propicias a ter arrefecimentos nocturnos mt maiores que locais interiores.. 
nao ha nenhuma estaçao onde vou dizer, mas experimenta p.ex numa noite destas ir a vila de sintra, e dp andar meia duzia de km's ate a praia das maças p.ex. e depois ve bem onde esta mais frio.. so para dizer que nao podes ser tao taxativo  a dizer   "ao pe do mar? impossivel tar esse frio!".

desculpem la o testamento 
mais uma vez nao tou a aqui armado em defensor do IM, longe disso, nao me deve nada o IM 
tou so a tentar ser razoavel, e acho que se diz mal por dizer, e especialmente com argumentos que nao acho nada validos.. a dizer mal, vamos dizer do que realmente esta mal e com bons argumentos..


----------



## Serrano (27 Nov 2007 às 13:58)

Estamos com 11.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, continuando com céu limpo. Durante a noite, o termómetro desceu até 4.1 graus.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2007 às 14:03)

Subscrevo o que disse o rozzo. Eu não diria melhor.

Se a minha estação fosse do IM diziam todos que estava a marcar mal  Só uma mínima este mês acima de 10ºC, não pode ser... etc e tal...

Em relação à estação de Almada (P.Rainha). Eu conheço a zona, um pinhal, e para acabar com as dúvidas eu garanto que de carro não consigo valores mais baixos na margem sul.

Resumindo, se estiverem 10ºC em Lisboa, 6ºC na minha (Moita) e 3-4ºC na de Almada, ACREDITEM, acontece mesmo...

A margem sul é muito mais fria que Lisboa nas mínimas na generalidade mas existem 3 pontos ainda mais extremos, os 2 referidos acima e os vales da arrábida.

Em Almada cidade acontece o inverso, tem minimas mais altas que Lisboa  é uma zona estranha concerteza...


*Já agora alguém sabe onde encontrar as coordenadas de todas as estações do IM?*


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2007 às 15:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Subscrevo o que disse o rozzo. Eu não diria melhor. Se a minha estação fosse do IM diziam todos que estava a marcar mal  Só uma mínima este mês acima de 10ºC, não pode ser... etc e tal... Em relação à estação de Almada (P.Rainha). Eu conheço a zona, um pinhal, e para acabar com as dúvidas eu garanto que de carro não consigo valores mais baixos na margem sul. Resumindo, se estiverem 10ºC em Lisboa, 6ºC na minha (Moita) e 3-4ºC na de Almada, ACREDITEM, acontece mesmo... A margem sul é muito mais fria que Lisboa nas mínimas na generalidade mas existem 3 pontos ainda mais extremos, os 2 referidos acima e os vales da arrábida. Em Almada cidade acontece o inverso, tem minimas mais altas que Lisboa  é uma zona estranha concerteza... *Já agora alguém sabe onde encontrar as coordenadas de todas as estações do IM?*


 pois la ta, se sabemos bem que em noites de inverno de ceu limpo a temperatura varia imenso em areas mt pequenas e por factores locais, as vezes dificeis de explicar bem, pq embirrar sempre com os valores das estaçoes do IM. como ja disse tem 1001 defeitos o IM, mas bolas, estaçoes da REDE OFICIAL, se tao a funcionar e dar dados para o publico.. por alguma razao é... qto a praia da rainha, pronto era o que suspeitava, e se repararem qd ha variaçoes no vento, p.ex a entrar a minima brisa, a temperatura sobre a pique logo, para valores "normais" da escala a volta. é mesmo daqueles locais que tao como que "isolados" no seu microclima nesse tipo de condiçoes, e a menor perturbaçao se mistura deixando de ter os valores tao particulares.. embora, como ja foi dito , toda a margem sul, talvez exceptuando Almada cidade e desconfio (desconfio apenas, nao tenho dados) pela localizaçao, a zona junto a parte estreita do rio, e talvez na costa da caparica, tambem sejam menos frios.. de resto.. basta afastar 1 nadinha do tejo.. ali na zona da FCT tb ja la tive a noite e é bem mais frio que lx, portanto, é generalizado!

e mesmo na margem norte, nos tamos "viciados" por ver os valores das estaçoes de lx, aposto que estaçoes fora da zona urbana, ou mesmo outras dariam valores bem mais baixos. comparem-se as minimas da REUMA em benfica com as da baixa? e mts outros locais, como o que ja tinha dito no post anterior.. alias, é relativamente perto da base aérea de sintra, e vejam as minimas la, mts graus abaixo de lx.. +- como na moita ou menos ate!


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 15:26)

Essas estações devem estar localizadas em depressões muito favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio nas noites de céu limpo e ausência de vento.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 15:29)

Céu limpo e 10,4ºC. O vento também se tem feito sentir.

Mínima de 1,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2007 às 16:15)

Por aqui céu limpo, com 17ºC a 18ºC.
Tá calor, mas na noite passada tava muito frio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2007 às 17:11)

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, estão *12,7 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está calmo.


_Extremos de hoje:_

*7,8 ºC* / *14,2 ºC*


----------



## olheiro (27 Nov 2007 às 18:18)

Moro em Santo Estêvão no Sul/Sudeste do Ribatejo a fazer fronteira com o Alentejo. A altitude presumo que será muito próxima dos 0 metros (zero) se não for mesmo mais baixa do que aquela. Penso que estará abaixo do nível das águas do mar....

No tempo das geadas ou do "gelo" como aqui se diz.....nestas charnecas a temperatura chega a atingir os cinco graus negativos, noite após noite, e por vezes para meu espanto, mais baixas do que as temperaturas de cidades mais altas....e então....como eu comprendo  Leiria ....e os seus recordes de temperaturas baixas...

Mas contra factos não há argumentos....a água gela nos tanques de rega, gela nas mangueiras que se partem fàcilmente e nos carros que não ficaram na garagem....litros de água para quebrar o gelo dos vidros e das portas....

A água dos nossos cães tem que ficar debaixo de telha....e eles também coitados....e às 7 horas da manhã os relvados, os prados e os arbustos baixos estão pintados de branco cinza..

E é ver os caramelos de gelo...nos bicos dos telhados...

Este ano já aconteceram geadas e gelo...mas ainda nada comparável ao que acabei de descrever...

Só sei que quando chego a Lisboa e conto como foi o acordar na minha quinta, ninguém quer acreditar....mas é a maior das verdades...

Será que as baixas temperaturas estarão na razão inversa das altas pressões?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2007 às 18:39)

Por aqui mantem-se o céu muito nublado e começa a arrefecer


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 18:52)

olheiro disse:


> Moro em Santo Estêvão no Sul/Sudeste do Ribatejo a fazer fronteira com o Alentejo. A altitude presumo que será muito próxima dos 0 metros (zero) se não for mesmo mais baixa do que aquela. Penso que estará abaixo do nível das águas do mar....
> 
> No tempo das geadas ou do "gelo" como aqui se diz.....nestas charnecas a temperatura chega a atingir os cinco graus negativos, noite após noite, e por vezes para meu espanto, mais baixas do que as temperaturas de cidades mais altas....e então....como eu comprendo  Leiria ....e os seus recordes de temperaturas baixas...
> 
> ...



As altas pressões estão normalmente associadas a baixos valores de temperatura durante a noite. Em situações anticiclónicas, o céu limpo e a ausência de vento permitem a perda de calor por radiação. Depois o ar frio, por ser mais denso, escoa para as áreas mais baixas, sendo aí que ocorrem os mais baixos valores de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 18:57)

Por aqui já começou a descida. Céu limpo e 6,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 1,7ºC / 11,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 19:33)

Por aqui mais uma tarde de 0% de nuvens ainda apareceram umas quantas mas nada de animador e notório.

Tive uma máxima de 15.2ºC agora estou com 13.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa  o vento está fraco.

Este próximos e ultimos 3 dias vão ser cruciais para a defenição das médias das temperaturas


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (27 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Boas!

a maxima de hoje por estes lados foi de *15.8ºC*

Hoje foi um dia de ceu praticamnete limpo.

por agora sigo com *13.6ºC*, vento esta fraco e a pressão está nos 1017hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma noite bem fresquinha e está já vai melhor ainda que a noite passada, isto sem vento é uma maravilha, espero que não faça vento 

Temperatura Máxima: 17.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 6.5ºC (a mais baixa deste mês)
Temperatura actual: 10.3ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 19:44)

Não deixa de ser interessante que este Novembro deve terminar como aquele que tem, simultaneamente, a *menor* média das mínimas e a *maior *média das máximas dos últimos 15/20 anos.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2007 às 20:10)

Boas, 
Por aqui 14,9ºC
86%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2007 às 20:50)

olheiro disse:


> Moro em Santo Estêvão no Sul/Sudeste do Ribatejo a fazer fronteira com o Alentejo. A altitude presumo que será muito próxima dos 0 metros (zero) se não for mesmo mais baixa do que aquela. Penso que estará abaixo do nível das águas do mar....
> 
> No tempo das geadas ou do "gelo" como aqui se diz.....nestas charnecas a temperatura chega a atingir os cinco graus negativos, noite após noite, e por vezes para meu espanto, mais baixas do que as temperaturas de cidades mais altas....e então....como eu comprendo  Leiria ....e os seus recordes de temperaturas baixas...
> 
> ...



Conheço essa zona.
Conheço pessoas que moram nessa localidade e já aí passei várias vezes.
No Verão, essa localidade aquece muito, por estar abrigada em termos de altitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2007 às 21:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Subscrevo o que disse o rozzo. Eu não diria melhor.
> 
> Se a minha estação fosse do IM diziam todos que estava a marcar mal  Só uma mínima este mês acima de 10ºC, não pode ser... etc e tal...



Claro, se fosse do IM estava errada metes o sensor no frigorífico, não conheço a zona não posso prenunciar em relação à tua estação e tenho confiança nos teus valores, em relação a estas questões de estações com valores estranhos, bom no Algarve a estação de Portimão que apresenta valores estranhos é como a minha, o valor mínimo da minha mínima é o mesmo que a estação de Portimão de -4.7ºC e foi no mesmo dia, de referir que a estação não está na Praia da Rocha mas sim no aeródromo da Penina (penso eu), logo fora do meio urbano, mais rural, logo pode ter essas diferenças de temperaturas, eu tenho um colega de Portimão e diz que a zona do aeródromo é bem fria e  fica um bocado distante do mar e que os dados da estação emite são muito fiáveis a essa zona, isto quer dizer onde está a estação regista esses valores, na Praia da Rocha é um sítio mais ameno do que no aeródromo.

Sigo com 9.0ºC, bom com este andar vou bater ainda a mínima de hoje, Portimão vai com 9.5ºC e São Brás de Alportel vão com 7.3ºC e Faro com 13.2ºC mais 4 graus do que a minha estação


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2007 às 21:14)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,3 ºC (07h44); Temperatura máxima = 13,8 ºC (14h12); Temperatura actual = 8,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa.

*Esta noite parece que vai ser mais fria que a noite passada.*

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,4 ºC (dia 25); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).

*FreeMeteo - Meteograma para todos*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2007 às 21:43)

Boa noite! Neste momento céu muito nublado.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 12,4ºC  Tmax 21,7ºC

Actual 17ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2007 às 21:58)

Olá amigos!

Sou oficialmente Dr. 

Temp: 11.0ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (27 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Sou oficialmente Dr.
> 
> Temp: 11.0ºC




Parabéns!!


----------



## Brigantia (27 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Sou oficialmente Dr.
> 
> Temp: 11.0ºC


Parabéns Dr. Márcio
Acho que merecias uma semana de neve


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Sou oficialmente Dr.
> 
> Temp: 11.0ºC



 Muitos parabens...

A temperatura por aqui está a descer a toda a força. São 22:00 e estão 7.2ºC

Se não se levantar vento não sei ate onde vai hoje....


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Sou oficialmente Dr.
> 
> Temp: 11.0ºC





Parabéns


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Sou oficialmente Dr.
> 
> Temp: 11.0ºC



Parabéns, *Márcio *!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2007 às 22:04)

Quanto ao estado do tempo, posso dizer que o céu continua limpo e o vento calmo, o que é muito bom para ter temperaturas mínimas baixas.
Estão precisamente *10,0 ºC* a esta hora.
Pode ser que ainda chegue aos *5 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2007 às 22:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Sou oficialmente Dr.
> 
> Temp: 11.0ºC



Parabens


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2007 às 22:06)

É pah! Vocês são the best! Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2007 às 22:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Parabéns Dr. Márcio
> Acho que merecias uma semana de neve



Uma semana? Não! Um mês! Foram 4 anos muito duros! Bim lá eu da terra pa Capitale... Valeu a pena!


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

Não era suposto acabar em Junho?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2007 às 22:25)

Eu a pedir para o vento nao aparecer e parece que foi de proposito, voltou logo 

Isto é perseguição


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

Parabéns Márcio.


Mereces ver pelo menos a tua terra coberta de neve neste natal.


Um grande abraço


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

Por aqui 14,6ºC
Ceu nublado 
88%HR
1019hpa

Parabéns Márcio


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu a pedir para o vento nao aparecer e parece que foi de proposito, voltou logo
> 
> Isto é perseguição



É que nem me digas nada só me apetece ir para a janela e insulta-lo de todas as maneiras e feitios raios parta  

Quando chove não faz vento quando tá céu limpo é que faz o sistema está todo ás couves irra 

Estou com 12.5ºC vento fraco pressão nos 1017hpa.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Nov 2007 às 22:59)

Boas, hoje a noite parece estar um pouco mais fria do que ontem, neste momento 3,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2007 às 23:12)

Actualmente:
Temp:10,9ºC
Pressão:1020hpa
Tempo:céu limpo vento fraco


----------



## Ledo (27 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

Hoje por cá:

Tmin: 8,9ºC às 8:09 Que coincidência...
Tmax: 15,5 às 14:09

Actual: 10,5ºC  1022hPa 63%HR

Parabens Márcio pela conclusão da licenciatura e espero que já tenhas perspectivas de emprego!

Agora começa a nostalgia dos tempos de estudante!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2007 às 23:39)

É verdade Márcio Parabéns

10,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

Minima: 9,9ºC
Maxima: 17,6ºC
Actual: 10,6ºC

PS: Parabens, Marcio!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2007 às 08:31)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de *5,8 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *7,6 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está calmo.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2007 às 09:03)

Tive uma minima de 9,8ºC e por agr registo 12,0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2007 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui
Céu Limpo
Pressão: 1020.0 hPa
Temp: 10ºC
Hr: 71%


----------



## mocha (28 Nov 2007 às 09:55)

bom dia a todos, tenho andado um pouco ausente do forum (mt trabalho), mas ca estou de volta para não contar nenhuma novidade, infelizmente, cenário igual aos ultimos dias, ceu limpo e 10ºC.
p.s. Parabens Dr. Marcio


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 10:06)

Por mais uma noite de 0% de nuvens e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.1ºC e agora estou com 10.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Nov 2007 às 10:33)

Boas,

Mais do mesmo...e siga a dança 

Limpo e frio, assim começou mais este dia (espero que aqueça logo às 19.45h ) com a temperatura a descer aos 5,1ºC.


Às 09.00h:

Temp.8,1ºC
Humid. 72%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 9,0 km/h E




PS: Parabéns ao Flaviense21


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2007 às 10:40)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu muito nublado e aguaceiros que chegaram a ser moderados durante a noite.

Tmin - 15,2ºC

Ás 8h30 15,6ºC e 85% Hr

Precipitação - 10 mm entre as 0h e as 8h30 de hoje


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2007 às 11:34)

Depois do que vi ontem à noite pensava que a mínima fosse mais baixa. Mesmo assim não foi má:

*2,6ºC*

para já a 3ª mais baixa do ano...


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2007 às 12:54)

Boas
Por aqui 13,9ºC e aguaceiros fracos
92%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2007 às 13:48)

Céu limpo e 8,5ºC.

Mínima de -1,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 13.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite foi 1 grau, havendo bastante geada nos campos e na estrada.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2007 às 16:45)

Por aqui andam alguns cirrus.
Pressão: 1017.7 hPa
Temp: 15ºC
Vento calmo


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2007 às 17:08)

Por aqui 7,2ºC , céu limpo


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2007 às 17:41)

Boas tardes. ANoitece e a temperatura desce rapidamente. Estão cerca de 6,5º e avizinha-se uma noite fria! 

cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 19:18)

Por aqui tarde de céu com 0% de nuvens e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 15.1ºC agora estou com 10.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está fraco e muito fresco


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Tive maxima de 16,4ºC e neste momento tenho 12,1º


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2007 às 19:24)

Máxima de *16,2ºC*

Agora 10,3ºC e a descer...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2007 às 19:36)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo só o facto de ter batido a mínima do mês. aqui não faz vento de noite.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 5.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.7ºC

Parabéns Márcio e boa sorte para a nova etapa da tua vida, pois que a melhor vida todos nós sabemos que é de estudante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2007 às 19:43)

Fotos a lembrar as inundações de 28-11-2006 em Faro onde choveu 29 mm em 10 minutos e 44 mm em 30 minutos









Faz bem relembrar o Outono de 2006


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2007 às 19:56)

Boas!

Depois de tanta publicidade já todos sabem, até mesmo os mais distraídos que o Flaviense21 é o Márcio... 
Muito Obrigado a todos!

Temp: 9.5ºC
Humidade: 46%
Pressão: 1018 Hpa...

Quero neve!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2007 às 20:30)

Boas. Céu limpo e temperatura actual de 4,3ºC, com humidade alta de 76%, o que fará com que amanhã amanheça tudo branquinho 

Os extremos hoje foram 1,0ºC / 8,6ºC.

PS: Parabéns Márcio!


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2007 às 21:16)

boas por aqui 13,3ºC
ceu nublado
91%HR
1018hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2007 às 22:06)

Boa noite por aqui céu muito nublado com aguaceiros durante toda a manhã. Neste momento algumas abertas.

Valores de Hj - Tmax 18ºC Precipitação - 13 mm (0h às 18h)

neste momento estão 14,8ºC que também é a minima do dia, mas ainda pode descer mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, estão *8,5 ºC*.
Parece que a temperatura mínima poderá ser interessante.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

Boa noite!!
Hoje a minima sera mais fria do que as noites anteriores...
Neste momento registro *9,7ºC* Que e a temperatura minima do dia


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2007 às 23:40)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,6 ºC (06h38); Temperatura máxima = 14,6 ºC (11h15); Temperatura actual = 7,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa.

*Parabéns, Márcio.*

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,4 ºC (dia 25); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).

FreeMeteo - Meteograma para todos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2007 às 23:49)

Agora aqui 14ºC que também está a ser a minima do dia.


----------



## Ledo (29 Nov 2007 às 00:20)

Registos de 28/11

Tmin: 8,5ºC às 23:14
Tmax: 14,5 às 14:34

Actual:
8,5ºC 1020hPa 82%HR

A continuar assim os carros e tudo o resto vai ficar com uma boa camada de água de condensação!


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 00:46)

Esta noite começou a gear um pouco mais cedo. Desde as 22 h que já se via alguma geada.

Por agora 0,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2007 às 09:16)

Tive uma minima de *6,4ºC* e agora registo *9,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 09:34)

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu com 0% de nuvens agora encontra-se com 3%.

Tive uma mínima mais ao menos devido ao vento de 8.4ºC agora estou com 12.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Nov 2007 às 09:37)

Mínima de *3,9ºC* com algum nevoeiro durante a madrugada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2007 às 09:48)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *6,5 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *8,4 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (29 Nov 2007 às 09:58)

bom dia a todos, depois do nevoeiro, o sol, 10ºC


----------



## Kraliv (29 Nov 2007 às 10:02)

Boas,


Aqui pelo alentejo central tive mínima  de 3,9ºC. O céu está limpo e o vento nulo.

Dados às 09.00H:

Temp. 9,2ºC
Humid. 72%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento - -



PS: Esteve quase quase...mas falta (quase) sempre o...quase 

PS2: Ao menos não perdemos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia! Aqui o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado na Vila da Lagoa e manhã bem fria 

Tmin de 11,1ºC ás 8h30 da manhã com 85% Hr.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2007 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Bem, e o mês segue calmo...
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de norte... 


E até nos açores reina a calmaria.. 







O AA está mesmo em grande...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2007 às 11:43)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Bem, e o mês segue calmo...
> Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de norte...
> ...



Podes crer! Aqui em São Miguel, está um belo dia de Sol

Até na temperatura minima que registei isso notou-se bem
11,1ºC na costa sul ao nivel do mar , para aqui é bem frio


----------



## BARROS (29 Nov 2007 às 12:55)

*NOSSA QUE BELA IMAGEM!!*​!

Pena que aqui em São Paulo não dê para registrar pôr-do-sol igual este. Tudo por causa da poluição que toma conta da cidade assim que fica uns 2 dias sem chover... aqui, novembro fecha com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média, cerca de 0,2°, e mais de *200mm* de chuva!

Por curiosidade, quantos meses de chuva acima de 100mm se obsevam aí? Cá são cerca de 7 meses(outubro à abril), culminando com média de 229mm em Janeiro, que, graças à desordem climática, têm passado de 300mm!


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2007 às 13:08)

Boas,
Estou a ver que hoje sou a exepção à regra, por aqui já choveu hoje
Na posição actual do AA, o Norte da Madeira acaba sempre por sair beneficiada com aguaceiros de origem orográfica...
Desde as 0h 4,4mm
13,7ºC
89%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 13:17)

BARROS disse:


> *NOSSA QUE BELA IMAGEM!!*​!
> 
> Por curiosidade, quantos meses de chuva acima de 100mm se obsevam aí? Cá são cerca de 7 meses(outubro à abril), culminando com média de 229mm em Janeiro, que, graças à desordem climática, têm passado de 300mm!



Varia bastante em função da região. No litoral Norte podem ser uns 7 ou 8 meses. No sul e no interior do país pode não haver nenhum mês com mais de 100mm.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 13:21)

Esta manhã o céu chegou a apresentar muitas nuvens altas que já desapareceram quase totalmente.

Por agora 8,0ºC e poucas nuvens.

Mínima de -1,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Hoje havia novamente muita geada, mas a mínima foi um pouco mais alta do que na noite anterior, desta vez ficou-se por 2 graus. Parece que vou acabar o mês de Novembro sem uma única mínima negativa, é o que dá morar numa encosta, mas a probabilidade de ver neve também é maior neste local, por isso, não se pode ter tudo...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 16:45)

Por aqui já o sol já desapareceu, o céu está limpo e registo 7,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: -1,8ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2007 às 17:07)

Parabéns por ter conseguido esse feito! Deve ter sido muito trabalho!


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2007 às 18:06)

Por aqui estão no momento 9.4ºC sendo que a pressão se encontra em 1017 hpa


----------



## jose leça (29 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

Boas noites. 
Hoje registei 14,9ºC de máxima, e 5,9ºC de mínima. 
Agora sigo com 10,3ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

Por aqui passou-se uma tarde de céu com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial.

Tive uma máxima de 15.2ºC e agora estou com com 11.7ºC estou a gostar das máximas de Novembro 

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2007 às 19:49)

Hoje teve um dia de sol e um pouco frio durante a tarde *14,2ºC* e neste momento *10,9ºC*


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (29 Nov 2007 às 19:50)

Boas

a Maxima de hoje foi de *15.0ºC* e a Minima de *9.8ºC*

Foi um dia de céu limpo, por agora estão: *11.3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2007 às 20:05)

Boa noite a todos !
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *14,6 ºC*.
Neste momento, o céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão *10,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2007 às 21:42)

Boa noite! Por aqui foi um dia de céu de um modo geral pouco nublado, alternando no entanto por alguns periodos de maior nublusidade.

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin 11ºC , Tmax 23,4º (Atingida ás 12h34) 

Valor actual 15,3ºC e 75% de Hr. Adivinha-se mais uma noite fria aqui na costa sul da ilha


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 21:56)

Céu limpo, 2,5ºC e alguma geada.


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2007 às 22:05)

Boas, 
Por aqui ceu nublado
12,8ºC
85%HR
1018hpa

a máxima foi de 14,1ºC
a minima 12,5ºC


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2007 às 22:24)

Por aqui a temperatura tem vindo a oscilar, ora sobe ora desce, neste momento 9.1ºC e uma pressão de 1018 hpa


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2007 às 22:26)

Hoje mínima de -0,9ºC e provavelmente o dia com mais geada…

Era este o cenário nos campos da ESA




















E aqui ficam as árvores que o MSantos irá estudar…








Hoje a noite parece que vai ser mais fria, neste momento1,8ºC


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2007 às 22:30)

Nada a salientar aquilo pelo extremo Noroeste. Céu limpo, com algumas nuvens altas. 
Extremos do dia em Melgaço, 3.1ºC/7.8ºC . 

A componente oceânica dos ventos com elevada humidade não dá lugar a grandes geadas mas também não sobe muito durante o dia...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

Minho disse:


> Nada a salientar aquilo pelo extremo Noroeste. Céu limpo, com algumas nuvens altas.
> Extremos do dia em Melgaço, 3.1ºC/7.8ºC .
> 
> A componente oceânica dos ventos com elevada humidade não dá lugar a grandes geadas mas também não sobe muito durante o dia...



E em Braga qual foi a máxima?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

Boas amigos!

Ainda bem que tenho o meu tempo ocupado, senão já tinha dado em louco com isto!

Temp: 8.7ºC



Isto tá mesmo mau!

PS: Poupem água!


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E em Braga qual foi a máxima?



13,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2007 às 22:55)

Minho disse:


> 13,5ºC



Um pouco longe da máxima prevista pelo IM


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

Boas,
2,4ºC 
1021hpa
78% humidade relativa

Céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

Temp actual: *9,1ºC* hoje  a minima vai ser bem gelada


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 23:33)

Brigantia disse:


> Hoje mínima de -0,9ºC e provavelmente o dia com mais geada…
> 
> Era este o cenário nos campos da ESA
> 
> ...





As noites têm estado bem mais húmidas e a geada tem aparecido em maior quantidade.


----------



## Ledo (29 Nov 2007 às 23:47)

À falta de neve, esse branco já dá para consolar um pouco as vistas.

Dados de hoje 29/11:

Tmin: 6,0ºC às 7:14
Tmax: 13,4ºC às 14:52
Tmedia: 9,5ºC

Actual:
8,7ºC 1021hPa 83%HR


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Nov 2007 às 00:39)

Só mesmo p consolar Ledo...é a mesma coisa quando tens vontade de comer vitela assada e te dão vitela cozida...é na mesma vitela...mas não tem nada a ver e não sabe tão bem..!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 00:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados de ontem, Quinta-feira): Temperatura mínima = 4,6 ºC (07h35); Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (11h53); Temperatura actual = 6,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa.

*Voltaram as noites frias de Outono.*
ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,4 ºC (dia 25); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2007 às 08:17)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de *4,9 ºC*.
Neste momento, o céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão *6,1 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 08:28)

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu limpo e a assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima execelente de 7.2ºC agora estou com 7.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2007 às 08:57)

Bom dia 
Por aqui céu Limpo.
A mínima foi de 5.9ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2007 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã de geada.

Céu limpo e 0,2ºC.

Mínima de -2,2ºC


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2007 às 09:39)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o cenario continua igual, ceu limpo 9ºC
e como não poderia deixar de ser, finalmente é sexta feira, votos de um excelente fim de semana, prolongado ou não, eu ca tou a trabalhar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2007 às 10:33)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado (o normal aqui nos Açores)
com subida da temperatura minima.

Tmin até ao momento de 15,2ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam 15,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2007 às 10:34)

Mais uma minima na onda das anteriores. *3,1ºC*

Vê-se um pouco branco aqui ou acolá mas desaparece mal nasce o sol. 

Tem que descer mais uns grauzitos...

A média de mínimas do mês ficou nos *5,7ºC*. Anormalmente baixo penso eu.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2007 às 10:43)

Tive uma minima de *7,2ºC* por agora ja registo *12,9ºC*

Hoje vou tar aqui agarrado pois ja tive o teste de portugues e nao tenho mais aulas


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (30 Nov 2007 às 12:02)

Boas

por aqui tive minima de *8.5ºC*

por agora sigo com vento fraco, *13.7ºC* e o céu esta limpo


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2007 às 13:51)

Boas
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
15,6ºC
93%HR
7,7mm desde as 0h

min 11,3ºC


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2007 às 14:04)

Na Covilhã, o céu continua sem nuvens e o termómetro marca 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Havia novamente geada nos campos e na estrada, mas a mínima ficou-se por 3 graus.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 14:43)

Chuva pode chegar amanhã a todo o território de Portugal Continental


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 16:36)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 4,4 ºC (07h13); Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (13h56); Temperatura actual = 11,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa.

*1 de Dezembro: Abertura oficial da época de esqui em Espanha*

ESTE MÊS: Mínima = 4,4 ºC (dia 25 e 30); Máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2007 às 18:00)

Por aqui céu limpo e 8,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje: -2,2ºC / 10,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 18:14)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Encerro Novembro com uma máxima de 14.5ºC  a mais baixa deste Outono agora estou com 11.3ºC

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje promete ser uma noite bem gelada.


----------



## jose leça (30 Nov 2007 às 19:50)

Boas noites.
9,4ºC e 96% de HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2007 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, neblina praticamente todo o dia, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 17.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 6.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 9.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2007 às 20:18)

Já só vou com 7,5ºC mas acho que as nuvens veem dar cabo das minimas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2007 às 20:46)

Temp: 9.9ºC


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2007 às 21:01)

Boas. Neste momento conto com uma temperatura de 5,2ºC mais ou menos estancados desde há uma hora e agora a subir um pouco, apesar de o céu ainda se encontrar limpo e não haver vento. Esta noite não desço abaixo dos 0ºC...

Os extremos de hoje: -0,8ºC / 10,1ºC.


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2007 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

Por aqui continua "fresquinho", a noite passada a mínima foi de 2.9ºC, neste momento estão 5.3ºC e uma pressão de 1019 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2007 às 21:21)

Boa noite! Por aqui noite com algumas nuvens mas também estrelada.

Tmax de 21,6ºC a minima está neste momento em 14,4ºC que é também a temperatura actual. 

Poderá descer um pouco mais


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos
13,6ºC
93%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2007 às 22:39)

Pois aqui pelo extremo NW já não vai haver mínimas baixas uma vez que o céu encontra-se totalmente encoberto. Neste momento estão, 10.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

BOAS PESSOAL
Depois de uma semana em Bragança, estou de volta a Lisboa. A minha casa em Bragança é na rua Artur Mirandela.
Em Lisboa está uma noite bastante amena comparada com a noite gelida de Bragança...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2007 às 23:17)

Agora por aqui 13,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 23:41)

Estamos a encerrar Novembro em grande aqui pela zona 

Estou com 7.4ºC  e a minha mínima vai ser  espero eu.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2007 às 23:47)

Por aqui mais um dia igual tantos outros neste Outono...
Neste momento 3,4ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2007 às 23:47)

Nova actualização da minima 13,4ºC


----------



## fsl (1 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Resumo do Mês - Novembro de 2007*

Em Oeiras TEMP 8.7º , menos 3º que ontem.


----------

